# Es terrible lo que ha pasado con las ingenierías.



## David_ (25 Ene 2022)

Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.

Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.

Por no hablar de las hordas de ingenieros técnicos, patéticos acomplejados que después de una vida llorando y mintiendo, repitiendo mil veces "no había tanta diferencia", "yo me la hubiera podido sacar pero no quise...", ahora por fin en sus 40 tacos encuentran el maná, hacen cuatro asignaturas de mierda y les dan el grado y luego otro máster y palante. Por fin pueden poner fin a toda su vida de patético acomplejado.

Joder si es que se puede hacer uno ingeniero en sitios que en el Franquismo apenas daban para hacer el bachillerato. Luego hablas con ellos y son la típica gente que en los noventa en cuanto abrían la boca se veía que iban para paletas o similar, es tan triste que dan ganas hasta de descojonarse ya de la risa ¿A dónde va un país que renuncia a formar élites intelectuales?


----------



## Vorsicht (25 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé que mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Brootal! Mis dies1111


----------



## poppom (25 Ene 2022)

Hezpaña es país de qué hay de lo mío
El sueño de todo hezpañol es tener un título devaluado colgado de la pared mientras oposita al ejtao


----------



## Octubrista (25 Ene 2022)

El problema, en realidad, es cómo llega la gente de lo que era el bachillerato.

Algún compañero de estudios quedó de profesor en una de las antiguas ingeniería superior, cuenta que estudiantes que debían de ser los dos o tres mejores de cada instituto o colegio (por sus notas en selectividad), tienen que aprender trigonometría los primeros días de ingeniería.

Evidentemente, luego pasa lo que comentas.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que no hay quien mejor haga el tonto que un ingeniero.


----------



## Galvani (25 Ene 2022)

Pues yo conozco a algún ingeniero de 50 y tantos y no le veo tan brillante. Vago de cojones y de idea no tanta. Depende luego donde trabajes y lo que hagas. Lo que estudias se te olvida y los trabajos que hay en España no son para ingenieros de verdad salvo 4 cosas. Ser brillante en unos estudios no te asegura nada.


----------



## Esparto (25 Ene 2022)

Yo hice la carrera antes de los grados, en principio pensaba igual. Pero luego vas por Europa o EEUU y las carreras de ingeniería se dan con una facilidad absurda de forma que lo difícil es suspender, encima al terminar ganando el doble que en España y ya no sabe uno qué pensar.

Serían difíciles, pero esa dificultad salvo ser un filtro tampoco es que aportara gran cosa.


----------



## Al-paquia (25 Ene 2022)

Que puto coñazo perdiendo la juventud estudiando en españa.

Y lo de las academias, lol, puto paqvismo. Y luego todos cuñados.


----------



## InigoMontoya (25 Ene 2022)

ahora te das cuenta que tu titulito no vale para nada en españistan? vas con retraso. Siempre te quedara el burguer king, en el de mi calle el encargado es ingeniero y mira para lo que le valio


----------



## Ultramontano (25 Ene 2022)

Hace poco tuve la desgracia de presenciar una clase de 4 curso en la que fue mi facultad y se me cayó el alma a los pies.
Nivel de Instituto. Todo son trabajitos en grupo y que los alumnos no se estresen.
Bolonia ha terminado de matar la Universidad en España


----------



## pacomer (25 Ene 2022)

En lo mio: informática la cosa está ya completamente destrozada y poco se puede hacer, salvo sentarse y ver como revienta el mundo con el Software cada vez más mierdoso al
cargo de procesos básicos para una civilizaciòn.

Sistemas que se van al carajo porque el que programó
esa mierda no sabia álgebra elemental
para no tener que echar mano de los NULLS de mierda. O el otro que no sabe que se podria ahorrar tropocientas lineas de código basura aplicando un simple isomorfismo para hacer la inversa de una simple transformación funcional.. ya no hablemos de cálculo etc etc el campon es un auténtico lodazal lleno de minas puestas por analfabetos matemáticos que luego te dicen que su pasión es la progamación...y que no hace falta ir a la universidad para estudiar , ni estudiar matemáticas..


----------



## David_ (25 Ene 2022)

Dejad de decir gilipolleces, esas carreras te daban una formación brutal y eras una máquina preparado para desarrollar nuevos avances. La universidad ha caído en todas partes pero los países serios conservan universidades de élite donde se forma a la gente que luego nutrirá a las empresas tecnológicas y hará prosperar a la nación, mira Francia, Alemania, Reino Unido, lo de España es africano, inenarrable, hemos renunciado a todo, formamos ingenieros para que trabajen cambiando bombillas en los hoteles, es patético.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (25 Ene 2022)

hingiñeros paco.... y porque aun no has visto inginieros negrocs.. no te queda a ti que ver..


----------



## pacomer (25 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Dejad de decir gilipolleces, esas carreras te daban una formación brutal y eras una máquina preparado para desarrollar nuevos avances. La universidad ha caído en todas partes pero los países serios conservan universidades de élite donde se forma a la gente que luego nutrirá a las empresas tecnológicas y hará prosperar a la nación, mira Francia, Alemania, Reino Unido, lo de España es africano, inenarrable, hemos renunciado a todo, formamos ingenieros para que trabajen cambiando bombillas en los hoteles, es patético.



O programando en cárnicas que viene a ser lo mismo.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (25 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Dejad de decir gilipolleces, esas carreras te daban una formación brutal y eras una máquina preparado para desarrollar nuevos avances. La universidad ha caído en todas partes pero los países serios conservan universidades de élite donde se forma a la gente que luego nutrirá a las empresas tecnológicas y hará prosperar a la nación, mira Francia, Alemania, Reino Unido, lo de España es africano, inenarrable, hemos renunciado a todo, formamos ingenieros para que trabajen cambiando bombillas en los hoteles, es patético.



es algo generalizado , igual que la musica por ejemplo se ha ido a la mierda del regeton , o los libros a mierdas de Belen esteban ... el cine a mierdas de negrocs . es asi con todo . es el GUANO ..


----------



## pepinox (25 Ene 2022)

¿Y dónde dices que están las empresas punteras en tecnología a nivel mundial que dices que han fundado esos hinjinieros superiores pata negra de la vieja escuela ejpañola? Es que quizás se me ha escapado algo de tu alegato, digo...

No me jodas, que no fuimos capaces de mantener ni una Seat a flote, que hizo sólo dos coches propios tras dejar de copiar modelos italianos y antes de ser comprada por los alemanes y pasar a montar 100% motores alemanes.

A ver si con lo de tanto "filtrar", va a resultar que sólo pasaban el corte gente extremadamente dócil con cero capacidad de innovar... Digo.

Y así nos fue, y así nos ha ido.

Enséñame resultados, y guárdate tus discursos.

Y luego ya, si el resultado que muestras es bueno, tendré interés en oír tu discurso para aprender de él.


----------



## John Connor (25 Ene 2022)

Con Franco se programaba en el Notepad, con dos cojones, arriba España!


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ene 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (25 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Dejad de decir gilipolleces, esas carreras te daban una formación brutal y eras una máquina preparado para desarrollar nuevos avances. La universidad ha caído en todas partes pero los países serios conservan universidades de élite donde se forma a la gente que luego nutrirá a las empresas tecnológicas y hará prosperar a la nación, mira Francia, Alemania, Reino Unido, lo de España es africano, inenarrable, hemos renunciado a todo, formamos ingenieros para que trabajen cambiando bombillas en los hoteles, es patético.



Es cierto, formación, disciplina... Antes aún se preguntaba dónde se había sacado uno la ingeniería, y no era lo mismo que fuera en una facultad o escuela u otra. El prestigio de habersela sacado en un lugar u otro, marcaba la diferencia. Pero ahora ya para qué...


----------



## Hamster (25 Ene 2022)

Si los que llegan del bachillerato a la universidad os parecen "flojitos" esperad, que viene el bachillerete LOMLOE.


----------



## Fargo (25 Ene 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> ahora te das cuenta que tu titulito no vale para nada en españistan? vas con retraso. Siempre te quedara el burguer king, en el de mi calle el encargado es ingeniero y mira para lo que le valió


----------



## fenderman (25 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> En lo mio: informática la cosa está ya completamente destrozada y poco se puede hacer, salvo sentarse y ver como revienta el mundo con el Software cada vez más mierdoso al
> cargo de procesos básicos para una civilizaciòn.
> 
> Sistemas que se van al carajo porque el que programó
> ...



Eso que dices no sirve para nada y lo sabes.


----------



## wopa (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## unaburbu (25 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> En lo mio: informática la cosa está ya completamente destrozada y poco se puede hacer, salvo sentarse y ver como revienta el mundo con el Software cada vez más mierdoso al
> cargo de procesos básicos para una civilizaciòn.
> 
> Sistemas que se van al carajo porque el que programó
> ...



En nuestro sector el problema ya no es el ingeniero o el que no lo es. La cuestión principal es si tienes la puta cabeza dotada para escribir código como dios manda, elegante, artesano, sin abuso de los putos patrones de moda, bien estructurado, sin sobreingenieria (el gran cáncer), eficiente, fácil de leer y de cambiar. En definitiva, o vales, o no vales. El puto intrusismo, las modas, los pajeets, los juniors y los palilleros han hecho mucho daño a un arte que sólo apreciamos los que disfrutamos como un pintor de hacer las cosas bien hechas, y más si es fuera de horario de empresa por placer.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (25 Ene 2022)

Ojalá no hubiera ido a la Escuela sino a la Facultad.

Sabiendo lo que sé, habría cambiado mi Ingeniería por Psicología o Magisterio. O por FP.

Nos tomaron el puto pelo. Y alguno hasta lo perdió. Para nada.


----------



## pandiella (25 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé que mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



en los noventa ya había bajado mucho el nivel


----------



## Seren (25 Ene 2022)

Veamos:
Trabajos mejor pagados en España:

1. Sector energético-* Ingenieros* industriales
2. Banca y finanzas- Economistas
3. Telecomunicacion-* Ingenieros* de telecos e informáticos
Estos son los empleos con sueldos más altos y más bajos en España: diferencias de más de 2.000 euros

Y puestos concretos mejor pagados:

1. Directores de* ingeniería (ingenieros)* (73863 euros de media)
2. Analista de fusiones y adquisiciones y directores de opoeraciones (economistas) 68750 de media
3. Directores médicos (medicos)(63900-95000)

Los peores: hostelería, actividades administrativas y servicios auxiliares (entre 14.000 y 17.000 euros anuales)
5 trabajos mejor pagados en España – Descubre Imantia


----------



## Barrunto (25 Ene 2022)

Otro troll


----------



## OBDC (25 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé que mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## sociedadponzi (26 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> En lo mio: informática la cosa está ya completamente destrozada y poco se puede hacer, salvo sentarse y ver como revienta el mundo con el Software cada vez más mierdoso al
> cargo de procesos básicos para una civilizaciòn.
> 
> Sistemas que se van al carajo porque el que programó
> ...



si los units tests pasan no problemo. sera por dinero. la felicidad del equipo es lo primero y tal

el primer dia que entre en IBM espana en un proyecto, hace 18 anyos lo menos, dijo la jefa de proyecto, aqui buscamos gente simpatica


----------



## pamplinero (26 Ene 2022)

Todo depende de la persona.

Yo conozco tios con doble licenciatura de ingenieria, con bachillerato en USA, con matriculas de honor, masters de postgrado y pollas en vinagre. Pero cuando nos reunimos a plantear un diseño y hacer un analisis, es decir, dejarte los sesos, no saben ni el huevo. Sabran memorizar cosas y repetirlas en un examen, para sacarse otro titulo mas, pero no saben pensar, no saben resolver problemas, ni analizar, ni diseñar, ni nada que no sea seguir un patron marcado. Y no solo para cosas del trabajo, son gente que si tienen un percance nimio de algo en su vida diaria y colapsan mentalmente.



Y generalmente este tipo de personas, lo tengo comprobado, creen saber mas de lo que realmente saben.








Efecto Dunning-Kruger - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> gente que en los noventa en cuanto *habrían* la boca se veía que iban para paletas






Joder macho, es que ni a posta con la frasecita.


----------



## Archibald (26 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> ¿Y dónde dices que están las empresas punteras en tecnología a nivel mundial que dices que han fundado esos hinjinieros superiores pata negra de la vieja escuela ejpañola? Es que quizás se me ha escapado algo de tu alegato, digo...
> 
> No me jodas, que no fuimos capaces de mantener ni una Seat a flote, que hizo sólo dos coches propios tras dejar de copiar modelos italianos y antes de ser comprada por los alemanes y pasar a montar 100% motores alemanes.
> 
> ...



Rojo, España era la OCTAVA POTENCIA INDUSTRIAL MUNDIAL. Luego llegó la PSOE y ya sabemos como acaba la historia.


----------



## Napalm (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé que mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Hombre, no habría "tanta diferencia" cuando los tres primeros cursos eran comunes.
Pero vamos que....me limpio el culo con mi título. Para lo que me ha servido, me habría ido mejor fumando porros en el parque que en clase.


----------



## Maedhros (26 Ene 2022)

Habiendo pasado por una escuela de ingeniería hace poco y viendo la gente que se ha conseguido graduar no puedo más que darle la razón.

Yo mismo me la saqué a curso por año estudiando en serio apenas un mes cada cuatrimestre. Me preguntaba por qué la gente lloraba tanto sobre la carrera si la dificultad me parecía normalita.

Con razón las empresas se quejan de que la mayoría de nuevos graduados no tienen mi puts idea.


----------



## derepen (26 Ene 2022)

Pues sinceramente a mí la enseñanza previa a los grados tampoco es que me pareciese buena, ahora de hecho estoy convencido de que fue tóxica para mí. NUNCA te animaba nadie a pensar por tí mismo ni a investigar, que es lo más bonito de todo, siempre te exigían copiar conocimientos generados por otras personas. Me parece realmente penoso. 

Pienso como Shopenhauer, los libros malos son tóxicos. Esa enseñanza estaba diseñada para destruir tu originalidad, tu creatividad y tu capacidad de llegar al conocimiento con tus propios razonamientos. No sé si ahora habrá cambiado en ese aspecto.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé que mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



¿Entonces ya no ingenian?


----------



## sirpask (26 Ene 2022)

En unos sitios te enseñan para sacar matricula de honor en un examen, y en otros sitios te enseñan para desenvolverte en tu curro lo mejor que puedas, pero como mucho sacas un 5 o un 6. (Por que no hay dios que saque mas nota en ese examen infernal)

Los certificados de notas ahora mismo no valen una puta mierda.


----------



## Svl (26 Ene 2022)

Un sistema de mierda heredado de las Grand-Ecole francesas.

Dicho esto, a todos los hinjeñeros del foro os pregunto, por qué en las carreras sanitarias la formación es buena (no está devaluada la enseñanza) , la demanda cada año es mayor y las condiciones laborales son buenas en comparación? Quizás porque los médicos y enfermeros han protegido su sector mientras que los hinjeñeros hispanistanies han sido incapaces de hacer que el país retenga algo de industria, que no proliferaran escuelas como setas y que las condiciones laborales bajaran a los infiernos?

Pero nada, la culpa es de los ing. Técnicos o de los boloñeses. Los del plan antiguo sois la repera por que aprobasteis unas asignaturas de mierda artificiosamente difíciles hace 35 años en la Facultad Paco de provincias o capital que os de derecho a la jefatura del Estado como mínimo.






La Carta de la Bolsa - ¿Por qué se van los ingenieros?







lacartadelabolsa.com


----------



## mikiflush (26 Ene 2022)

Exagerao


----------



## Svl (26 Ene 2022)

Alguna facultad española está por la labor (y más ahora en tiempos del covid) en crear contenido de este estilo? Claro conciso bken explicado pero sin bajar el nivel? Ahhh que muchos verían peligrar sus sillones... 

La Carlos III creo que tiene un par de departamentos. Y mira la Carlos III incluso con Bolonia tiene buenos titulados, buen nivel.


----------



## davidof (26 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Un sistema de mierda heredado de las Grand-Ecole francesas.
> 
> Dicho esto, a todos los hinjeñeros del foro os pregunto, por qué en las carreras sanitarias la formación es buena (no está devaluada la enseñanza) , la demanda cada año es mayor y las condiciones laborales son buenas en comparación? Quizás porque los médicos y enfermeros han protegido su sector mientras que los hinjeñeros hispanistanies han sido incapaces de hacer que el país retenga algo de industria, que no proliferaran escuelas como setas y que las condiciones laborales bajaran a los infiernos?
> 
> ...



Hombre, es evidente no ? Porque al final la rama sanitaria, directa o indirectamente, depende del estado.


----------



## MOUNTAINDEW (26 Ene 2022)

El hilo huele a polla de biego


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (26 Ene 2022)

Idiocracy.

Al final una comedieta ramplona y mediocre se va a convertir en todo un clásico merced a ser un guión absolutamente visionario.

Por lo demás, por hacer un poco de abogado del diablo, mucha culpa de lo que pasa LA TIENEN LOS PROPIOS INGENIEROS, que han dejado devaluarse su profesión hasta extremos hace décadas inconcebibles. Cuando aún ligabas SOLO DICIENDO QUE ESTUDIABAS INGENIERÍA, la que fuese.

La han convertido en una especie de "magisterio" de ciencias, donde cualquier papanatas puede graduarse. Resultado licenciados para aburrir y sueldos previsibles ante una oferta desmedida y una demanda limitada.

Y no parece que vaya a cambiar la cosa, porque para hacerlo lo que veamos en 10-20 años tendría que comenzar a diseñarse ahora. Y no tiene mucha pinta de que vaya a a ser así. 

Coño si ya hasta dejan entrar mujeres.


----------



## Svl (26 Ene 2022)

davidof dijo:


> Hombre, es evidente no ? Porque al final la rama sanitaria, directa o indirectamente, depende del estado.



Hombre eso ayuda. Pero no todo es eso. No ha habido una inflación de títulos inútiles, ni mil facultades de Medicina. De hecho tienen una numerus clausus a lo Corea del Norte. 

Presionan a los políticos para que se tomen la sanidad medio en serio. Que sí, que luego en verdad lo hacen egoístamente por su puesto de trabajo pero al final se salen con la suya. 

Si sobran tantos ingenieros, si se forman tan mal como señala el OP, cerremos facultades y limitemos el número de licenciados.

Presionemos a los politicos para que se instale y cree industria. Que pasáis? Vale, pues a ver cómo sobrevive la sociedad unos días sin luz, sin agua sin logística o Internet. El colapso en unas pocas horas. 

Pero eso no, que conllevaría hacer una reforma real, molestar (y molestarse) así que mejor los hinjeñeros de la vieja escuela echarán mierda sobre los pringados boloñeses para sentirse superiores mientras comen condiciones de mierda o los despiden a los 50 años porque están viejos para la empresa. De verdad que hay cosas que no entiendo. 

Nunca he escuchado a un médico o enfermero quejarse de las nuevas generaciones. Si acaso se quejan de que cobran poco los jóvenes que están muy preparados etc etc. Es decir, protegen su profesión. 

Este post es un absoluto tiro en el pié, o directamente en la sien.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (26 Ene 2022)

Sé que no prueba nada, pero igual si explica algo.

El marido de una compañera de trabajo, ingeniero industrial. No es ningún pipiolo que ya va para los 40 y pocos. Pues bien AHÍ LO TIENES ECHANDO HORAS Y HORAS para prepararse una oposición a profesor de instituto. De matemáticas al parecer.

Esto en mis tiempos, al menos hasta los 90, era simplemente INCONCEBIBLE. Pero completa y absolutamente increíble ¿Un ingeniero "senior" opositando para profesor de secundaria? ¿Estamos locos?

Pues ya está.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Ene 2022)

Ya han llegado los pupas (himformáticos)? Veo que sí. 
Jilo nunca vistoh.


----------



## Svl (26 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Sé que no prueba nada, pero igual si explica algo.
> 
> El marido de una compañera de trabajo, ingeniero industrial. No es ningún pipiolo que ya va para los 40 y pocos. Pues bien AHÍ LO TIENES ECHANDO HORAS Y HORAS para prepararse una oposición a profesor de instituto. De matemáticas al parecer.
> 
> ...



Bueno a profesor, a bombero, a administrativo, a policía local, a cualquier cosa. Pero autocrítica 0. Los hinjeñeros semos loh mejoreh por aprobar una críptica asignatura hace 30 años con el profesor Paco de Álgebra II.


----------



## davidof (26 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Hombre eso ayuda. Pero no todo es eso. No ha habido una inflación de títulos inútiles, ni mil facultades de Medicina. De hecho tienen una numerus clausus a lo Corea del Norte.
> 
> Presionan a los políticos para que se tomen la sanidad medio en serio. Que sí, que luego en verdad lo hacen egoístamente por su puesto de trabajo pero al final se salen con la suya.
> 
> Si sobran tantos ingenieros, si se forman tan mal como señala el OP, cerremos facultades y limitemos el número de licenciados.



Porque el número de plazas de médico es (era?) limitado. En el mundo tecnológico actual donde todos los paises intentan atreaer e importar ingenieros, en qué te beneficia reducir el número de licenciados ? Esto no es un numero fijo de plazas de funcionario que hay que repartir.



Svl dijo:


> Presionemos a los politicos para que se instale y cree industria. Que pasáis? Vale, pues a ver cómo sobrevive la sociedad unos días sin luz, sin agua sin logística o Internet. El colapso en unas pocas horas.



La industria no la crean los políticos, la crean las personas. Y poca autocrítica veo entre los hinjeñeros cincuentones que no han sabido crearla.



Svl dijo:


> Pero eso no, que conllevaría hacer una reforma real, molestar (y molestarse) así que mejor los hinjeñeros de la vieja escuela echarán mierda sobre los pringados boloñeses para sentirse superiores mientras comen condiciones de mierda o los despiden a los 50 años porque están viejos para la empresa. De verdad que hay cosas que no entiendo.
> 
> Nunca he escuchado a un médico o enfermero quejarse de las nuevas generaciones. Si acaso se quejan de que cobran poco los jóvenes que están muy preparados etc etc. Es decir, protegen su profesión.



De nuevo, porque en su mayoría son funcionarios, muchos de ellos muy desactualizados y muy bien colocados. Aunque a decir verdad, esto también se aplica a los ingeinieros. Los pollaviejas del foro ladran mucho, pero en la vida real no hay tantas quejas.



Svl dijo:


> Este post es un absoluto tiro en el pié, o directamente en la sien.


----------



## Svl (26 Ene 2022)

davidof dijo:


> Porque el número de plazas de médico es (era?) limitado. En el mundo tecnológico actual donde todos los paises intentan atreaer e importar ingenieros, en qué te beneficia reducir el número de licenciados ? Esto no es un numero fijo de plazas de funcionario que hay que repartir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin un poder político que proteja la incipiente industria hasta que esta esté madura no se puede avanzar, la competencia te arrasa. Como se vio en la España de los 80.

Esa es otra, los hinjeñeros son de los grupos que más compraron el pack neocon de la globalización e individualismo que ha destruido la industria española (y de medio Occidente). Y para colmo en vez de recapacitar y ver que se está haciendo mal solo se limitan a despotricar de los que vienen detrás.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (26 Ene 2022)

davidof dijo:


> Porque el número de plazas de médico es (era?) limitado. En el mundo tecnológico actual donde todos los paises intentan atreaer e importar ingenieros, en qué te beneficia reducir el número de licenciados ? Esto no es un numero fijo de plazas de funcionario que hay que repartir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues nada hombre, sacamos ingenieros como churros que están muy solicitados en Finlandia o en Islandia.

Para eso les pagamos la carrera allí y en paz. 

Al menos todavía queda un rescoldo de lo de antes. Y sacarse el título para tenerlo colgado en el salón, sigue dando algo de caché, aunque cada vez menos.


----------



## Barrunto (26 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Un sistema de mierda heredado de las Grand-Ecole francesas.
> 
> Dicho esto, a todos los hinjeñeros del foro os pregunto, por qué en las carreras sanitarias la formación es buena (no está devaluada la enseñanza) , la demanda cada año es mayor y las condiciones laborales son buenas en comparación? Quizás porque los médicos y enfermeros han protegido su sector mientras que los hinjeñeros hispanistanies han sido incapaces de hacer que el país retenga algo de industria, que no proliferaran escuelas como setas y que las condiciones laborales bajaran a los infiernos?
> 
> ...




Aquí solo hay viejos inventándose tonterías. No te lo tomes en serio.

Dentro de 20 años los ingenieros informáticos dirán que ahora la carrera está tirada, y que los jóvenes son unos flojos medio-subnormales y blablabla. Lo que lleva sucediendo en este mundo miles de años.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (26 Ene 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> Aquí solo hay viejos inventándose tonterías. No te lo tomes en serio.
> 
> Dentro de 20 años los ingenieros informáticos dirán que ahora la carrera está tirada, y que los jóvenes son unos flojos medio-subnormales y blablabla. Lo que lleva sucediendo en este mundo miles de años.



Vamos a ver, lo que cobra hoy un ingeniero y lo que cobraba, es un parámetro objetivo. No una invención de cuatro abueletes.

EL PARO entre los ingenieros NO EXISTÍA HACE SOLO UNAS DÉCADAS, en un país donde este tema ya era un problema endémico. Y eso TAMPOCO son invenciones o las batallitas del abuelo cebolleta.

Y como aporte erótico festivo, estudiando ingeniería podías follar incluso más que siendo músico o rapero. Y esto lo sé en primera persona, no porque yo lo sea, sino porque mi compañero de habitación en el colegio mayor lo era. Y sin ser un adonis, le bastaba decir que estudiaba telecos para tener a 4 tías de cada 5 comiendo de la mano.

Eso dudo yo mucho que lo vuelvas a ver. Pero tú mismo, que los abuelos son muy quejicas será.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (26 Ene 2022)

Muy mal estarán haciendo las cosas por esos lares , como para despotricar contra los ingenieros.

Comparase, con la situación de los ingenieros en China, o la misma India.

Desconozco el fondo del problema y la situación real en España, pero pienso que el problema debe venir por otro lado, y no por la preparación de los ingenieros, una profesión que incluso en su versión más paquil y cutre , supera con creces a otras basuras de pinta y colorea que poco aportan al desarrollo.

Tampoco la solución es volver a los antiguos planes de estudio que llenaban al estudiante con estupideces que casi nunca iba a utilizar en su vida profesional, eso si que no tendría sentido, menos en los tiempos actuales.

También la titulitis lo arruino todo, hoy vale más una montaña de papelitos, que el saber hacer.

Otro problema, cada vez hay más bocas y más competencia ya no a nivel local, sino mundial, pero contra eso no hay nada que hacer, son procesos culturales, y occidente está en decadencia.

En fin, que la edad de Oro del capitalismo se termino hace 50 años, cuando las mujeres se quedaban en casa y podías llamar "marica" al marica. Lamentablemente ese mundo se termino.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (26 Ene 2022)

En España no merece la pena estudiar ingeniería. El tipo de trabajos que te puedes encontrar es de FP.






*Tema mítico* : - (De Forocoches) Aviso: NO estudiéis INGENIERÍA INDUSTRIAL u otra ingenieria superior (Tema Serio)


Hola a todos los shurs: Soy un estudiante de lo que antiguamente era ingeniería industrial, que ahora es grado y máster. Ahora, tras ver un poco mejor las cosas, jamás lo haría de nuevo. Y me explico: Cuando empecé bachiller creía que lo mío era la ingeniería. De hecho así era. Siempre...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

tu de que generacion eres PATINETERS ?


----------



## skan (26 Ene 2022)

Es lo que han conseguido los políticos: premiar la mediocridad.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

es que eran unas carreras muy machirulas les han pasado el filtro sociato-porremita como a todo..


----------



## Glokta (26 Ene 2022)

Pues yo he sido ingeniero bolonio y discrepo parcialmente con el OP. El ingeniero español sigue teniendo buena reputación fuera de Europa. RRHH de multinacionales no se queja nunca del nivel técnico, opinan que es muy alto, sino de desenvolvernos en publico y en ingles (España no tiene cultura de hablar en publico ciertamente). De hecho, Alemania sigue siendo uno de los destinos preferidos para limpiar asignaturas

Yo he ojeado de vez en cuando lo que se daba antes y no creo que saber resolver 100 problemas de las funciones de Bessel sea determinante ahora que hay un conocimiento de cualquier cosa a dos clicas en internet brutal. En cambio programar y desenvolverse digitalmente de forma eficiente es fundamental. A algún jefe boomer le he visto perdiendo horas en meter cosas a mano cuando con un simple script lo tiene hecho en 5 seg. 

Pero he dicho discrepo solo parcialmente, y si es cierto que ahora a cualquier cosa se le llama ingeniería: "ingeniería de macetas" (nótese la ironia) y listo. Por otra parte, el sistema español de grado especifico y master generalista es una puta mierda. Y el sistema lo fomentan irónicamente los colegios de ingenieros (je, los de plan antiguo) que se blindan con las competencias (si las hay) para meter miedo y sigas el sistema español. Por ejemplo, los másteres de fuera si creo que nos mean en calidad y en oportunidades posteriores


----------



## Magnum Ho (26 Ene 2022)

Hasta los cojones de los boomers pollavieja y de los cuñaos del plan antiguo, me hago exámenes de hace 20 o 30 años en ingeniería de telecomunicaciones y el nivel es el mismo e incluso en alguna asignatura se ve que ha ido a peor según el profesor va haciéndose viejo. Encima de querer aspirar a algo en la vida y no ser otro cerdo opositor cobrapaguitas más tienes que aguantar a los subnormales que quieren que te jodan la vida en un grado que ya no te asegura absolutamente nada en este país, y cuando sales al resto de Europa o a EEUU te das cuenta de la estafa de la dificultad y de cómo allí todo es absurdamente sencillo.


----------



## Abrojo (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Joder si es que se puede hacer uno ingeniero en sitios que en el Franquismo apenas daban para hacer el bachillerato. Luego hablas con ellos y son la típica gente que en los noventa en cuanto *habrían* la boca se veía que iban para paletas o similar, es tan triste que dan ganas hasta de descojonarse ya de la risa ¿A dónde va un país que renuncia a formar élites intelectuales?



Di que sí


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Ene 2022)

Estos lloros ya vienen de hace tiempo, y hace ya años se comparo el bachiller de franco y el de ahora, y los niveles y contenidos eran similares y en algunas cosas puede que incluso superiores ahora

Asi que con lo de las carreras supongo que sera parecido. Cincuentones-sesentones enfadaditos porque mañacos rata les quitan los puestos y son mas altos y folladores que ellos, y hay que lloriquear con el tipico "tu no tienes ni puta idea de na"


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Estos lloros ya vienen de hace tiempo, y hace ya años se comparo el bachiller de franco y el de ahora, y los niveles y contenidos eran similares y en algunas cosas puede que incluso superiores ahora
> 
> Asi que con lo de las carreras supongo que sera parecido. Cincuentones-sesentones enfadaditos porque mañacos rata les quitan los puestos y son mas altos y folladores que ellos, y hay que lloriquear con el tipico "tu no tienes ni puta idea de na"



na . eso es como si dices que los politicos de ahora son como los de hace 20 años ... es claro que no , la rata chepuda tiene 2 carreras y dice que habla 4 idiomas... ya ves...

es todo igual , titulos regalados o directamente copiados como el biruelas---- vivimos en la FAKE AGE...no solo fake news ..


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> na . eso es como si dices que los politicos de ahora son como los de hace 20 años ... es claro que no , la rata chepuda tiene 2 carreras y dice que habla 4 idiomas... ya ves...
> 
> es todo igual , titulos regalados o directamente copiados como el biruelas---- vivimos en la FAKE AGE...no solo fake news ..



Que hayan hjos de la gran puta que compren titulos a tocateja, no tiene nada que ver a que los contenidos sean similares


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que hayan hjos de la gran puta que compren titulos a tocateja, no tiene nada que ver a que los contenidos sean similares



pero y cuando se han dado los temarios completos ? nunca ... es solo apariencia .. la gente es cada vez mas tonta no mas lista y mas golfa no mas aplicada eso es evidente..


----------



## juantxxxo (26 Ene 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> el primer dia que entre en IBM espana en un proyecto, hace 18 anyos lo menos, dijo la jefa de proyecto, aqui buscamos gente simpatica



Te soltarías y le contarías algún chistecillo, supongo????????


----------



## R_Madrid (26 Ene 2022)

efectivamente, las nuevas ingenierias son infinitamente mas faciles que antes de lo de Bolonia

lo que no entiendo es porque destilas tanto odio


----------



## Lain Coubert (26 Ene 2022)

Da igual la larga que la corta que el grado. Lo importante es hacerla y pirarse de este estercolero, o serás el último de la fila durante mucho tiempo.

Por cierto, un informático NO ES UN INGENIERO. Yo ahí lo dejo...En España lo que hay es computer scientists. Un ingeniero informático sería el que diseña y contruye el hardware.


----------



## azazel_iii (26 Ene 2022)

Si os digo que he preparado una prueba de selección para programadores juniors con 4 ejercicios de programación en los que uno era preguntar algo sencillo de xpath, otro que me implementaran un método de 4 líneas con if/else y luego mejorarlo con un bucle, luego un ejercicio de usar un objeto y una interfaz perfectamente definidos y al final un ejercicio de bonus que pensaba usar para filtrar a los mejores y de 132 candidatos nadie me lo ha contestado, ¿Os lo creéis?

EL 80% no han pasado del if/else. Flipando!!e han quedado 5 al final y porque tenía que bajar el nivel y empezar a coger alguno. Por cierto, el más listo uno que no tiene ni estudios de informática.


----------



## Plasteriano (26 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Joder macho, es que ni a posta con la frasecita.



El típico subnormal de burbuja, no falla.

Abre un hilo para chillar que el nivel educativo actual es bajísimo y es incapaz de escribir cinco líneas sin cometer faltas de ortografía garrafales.


----------



## Tuttle (26 Ene 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Da igual la larga que la corta que el grado. Lo importante es hacerla y pirarse de este estercolero, o serás el último de la fila durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> Por cierto, un informático NO ES UN INGENIERO. Yo ahí lo dejo...En España lo que hay es computer scientists. Un ingeniero informático sería el que diseña y contruye el hardware.



En España no se diseña ni construye hardware así que tanto da. Ingeniero Informático aquí es el que sabe resetear el router.


----------



## JoseGZ (26 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Hombre eso ayuda. Pero no todo es eso. No ha habido una inflación de títulos inútiles, ni mil facultades de Medicina. De hecho tienen una numerus clausus a lo Corea del Norte.
> 
> Presionan a los políticos para que se tomen la sanidad medio en serio. Que sí, que luego en verdad lo hacen egoístamente por su puesto de trabajo pero al final se salen con la suya.
> 
> ...



El error es pensar que lo políticos van a crear algo que no sea chiringuitos. Lo que tienen que hacer es NO ESTORBAR a los que quieren crear algo.


----------



## txusky_g (26 Ene 2022)

Hilo para que los informáticos FP del foro escupan bilis contra los que sí tienen estudios de verdad.


----------



## dalmore_12y (26 Ene 2022)

Inflación a todos los niveles, señores.


----------



## pacomer (26 Ene 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> En nuestro sector el problema ya no es el ingeniero o el que no lo es. La cuestión principal es si tienes la puta cabeza dotada para escribir código como dios manda, elegante, artesano, sin abuso de los putos patrones de moda, bien estructurado, sin sobreingenieria (el gran cáncer), eficiente, fácil de leer y de cambiar. En definitiva, o vales, o no vales. El puto intrusismo, las modas, los pajeets, los juniors y los palilleros han hecho mucho daño a un arte que sólo apreciamos los que disfrutamos como un pintor de hacer las cosas bien hechas, y más si es fuera de horario de empresa por placer.



DE acuerdo pero no es un objeto de arte sino matemático por qué? porque si no se puede demostrar la corrección de un programa antes de ejecutarlo ese programa por mucha arte que se le eche no vale una puta mierda.
hasta los cojones de picateclas que van de artistas y apasionados y que son negados para desarrollar una simple prueba indctiva matemática de un par de operadores de mierda usados en su programita tan artistico. Asi sale el SW cada vez con mas fallos y necesitando una montaña de frameworks y capacidad brutal de computacion para algo mas que un puto Hello World


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Ene 2022)

Los programas de doctorado se quejan de los másteres.
Los de los másteres se quejan de los grados.
Los grados se quejan de los institutos.
Los institutos se quejan de los colegios.
Y los colegios se quejan de los padres.


----------



## Giles Amaury (26 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Yo hice la carrera antes de los grados, en principio pensaba igual. Pero luego vas por Europa o EEUU y las carreras de ingeniería se dan con una facilidad absurda de forma que lo difícil es suspender, encima al terminar ganando el doble que en España y ya no sabe uno qué pensar.
> 
> Serían difíciles, pero esa dificultad salvo ser un filtro tampoco es que aportara gran cosa.



En España en general se estudia muchísimo más que en otros países, da igual la carrera que sea. En España se equipara tener una buena educación con haberse esforzado mucho y haber sufrido mucho.


----------



## David_ (26 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Joder macho, es que ni a posta con la frasecita.



Imbécil, verás que escribo perfectamente sin ninguna falta de ortografía a diferencia de mucha gente que pulula por aquí, ha sido un descuido por ir rápido.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Ene 2022)

Yo vi como el cambio de plan de estudios pilló a los que eran más jóvenes que yo y a los repetidores.

Gente que en el plan antiguo no pasaban de curso ni a tiros, pasando año por año.

Menos años de carrera y menos nivel.

Fue acojonante, tarugos sacando nueves en asignaturas a las que llegar a un 4 te ponía en el top 5% de la clase.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (26 Ene 2022)

A ver si os enteráis... Las ingenierías españolas valían para demostrar tragaderas inmensas y capacidad de aguantar puteo, que es lo que demanda el mercado laboral. Lo dice un titulado en 2003.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (26 Ene 2022)

Un hamijo del instituto, doble Posgrado en químicas, se tuvo que ir a Chile a dar clases en la universidad para poder trabajar "de lo suyo ". Con 37 años estaba reponiendo yogures en un mercadona 

Taluec


----------



## Pepeprisas (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé que mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Y para qué tanta ingeniería superior si en España no hay trabajo de eso? Los.amigos que tengo 5, CINCO ,.ingenieros superiores, y de los entregados, están fuera trabajando porque en España NO los valoraban, que los pagaban la mitad y encima su opinión no valía tanto vaya.


----------



## Javito Putero (26 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Yo hice la carrera antes de los grados, en principio pensaba igual. Pero luego vas por Europa o EEUU y las carreras de ingeniería se dan con una facilidad absurda de forma que lo difícil es suspender, encima al terminar ganando el doble que en España y ya no sabe uno qué pensar.
> 
> Serían difíciles, pero esa dificultad salvo ser un filtro tampoco es que aportara gran cosa.



no hay nada peor que un testigo de la dificultad, y luego muchos de ellos en puestos normalísimos, pero es que es duro reconocer que te han timado.


----------



## Javito Putero (26 Ene 2022)

Datemvs Maximvs dijo:


> A ver si os enteráis... Las ingenierías españolas valían para demostrar tragaderas inmensas y capacidad de aguantar puteo, que es lo que demanda el mercado laboral. Lo dice un titulado en 2003.



yo creo que es eso... prestigio daban decían los condenados... prestigio de ser subnormal debe de ser... luego ves como se trata a los egresados en el mercado laboral y lo ves claro... era todo una mierda para obtener mano de obra barata y dócil... yo creo que los docentes de según qué escuelas deberían ser ...


----------



## willifog (26 Ene 2022)

Soy ingeniero y trabajo en una aseguradora. Esto es lo que he visto durante mi vida laboral:

* Los que ahora tienen sesenta o más años, prácticamente terminar COU y empezar a trabajar ganando una pasta.
* Los que rondamos los cincuenta años, si no tenías el título, ni entrabas a trabajar en un buen cliente. Después de años de bregar, conseguir que el cliente te contrate cobrando un sueldo digno.
* Los que tienen menos de cuarenta años, el título imprescindible, y prácticamente imposible que un buen cliente te contrate. De una consultora o subcontrata a otra y cada ciertos años cambio de cliente, cobrando salarios más bien escasos.

Para este último grupo, veo imprescindible emigrar a otro país. Cada día que pasen en España es un día laboralmente tirado a la basura. Y parece lejano y que no va a llegar nunca, pero estar en consultoras y subcontratas con más de cincuenta años tiene mucho peligro. Un buen día dejan de contratarte para quedarse con gente más joven, y te quedas con una mano delante y otra detrás.


----------



## Javito Putero (26 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Hace poco tuve la desgracia de presenciar una clase de 4 curso en la que fue mi facultad y se me cayó el alma a los pies.
> Nivel de Instituto. Todo son trabajitos en grupo y que los alumnos no se estresen.
> Bolonia ha terminado de matar la Universidad en España



yo lo que no entiendo cómo se puede ser tan mongo como el payaso este.


----------



## Javito Putero (26 Ene 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El problema, en realidad, es cómo llega la gente de lo que era el bachillerato.
> 
> Algún compañero de estudios quedó de profesor en una de las antiguas ingeniería superior, cuenta que estudiantes que debían de ser los dos o tres mejores de cada instituto o colegio (por sus notas en selectividad), tienen que aprender trigonometría los primeros días de ingeniería.
> 
> Evidentemente, luego pasa lo que comentas.



otro subnormal


----------



## Javito Putero (26 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> ¿Y dónde dices que están las empresas punteras en tecnología a nivel mundial que dices que han fundado esos hinjinieros superiores pata negra de la vieja escuela ejpañola? Es que quizás se me ha escapado algo de tu alegato, digo...
> 
> No me jodas, que no fuimos capaces de mantener ni una Seat a flote, que hizo sólo dos coches propios tras dejar de copiar modelos italianos y antes de ser comprada por los alemanes y pasar a montar 100% motores alemanes.
> 
> ...



una persona con un poco de amor propio e iniciativa y un poco de calle no traga con eso.

tu crees que vas a poner a un etniano a estudiar para jiñero o similar? no, salvo que se lo regalen por minoría o similar.

y es que un etniano no es tan tonto como un apoyardao español.


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Yo hice la carrera antes de los grados, en principio pensaba igual. Pero luego vas por Europa o EEUU y las carreras de ingeniería se dan con una facilidad absurda de forma que lo difícil es suspender, encima al terminar ganando el doble que en España y ya no sabe uno qué pensar.
> 
> Serían difíciles, pero esa dificultad salvo ser un filtro tampoco es que aportara gran cosa.



Lo EEUU está sobrevalorado excepto la Ivy league las universidades son pm por debajo del nivel de las unis españolas.
Y ya no os digo el nivel cultural de gente de allí si han salido de usa pues bien pero como te pille un paleto de Utah que se cree q España está como en la época de Franco flipas.
Me acuerdo de ir a un hotel a desayunar y decirme tu no habrás visto esto nunca jajaa?. Un hotel cutre estilo soviético no tengo problemas con los rusos por cierto.
Pues si...y mejor el tipo como que se ofendió no se lo podía creer su mente no podía asimilar que en España se podía vivir mejor.


----------



## pacomer (26 Ene 2022)

willifog dijo:


> Soy ingeniero y trabajo en una aseguradora. Esto es lo que he visto durante mi vida laboral:
> 
> * Los que ahora tienen sesenta o más años, prácticamente terminar COU y empezar a trabajar ganando una pasta.
> * Los que rondamos los cincuenta años, si no tenías el título, ni entrabas a trabajar en un buen cliente. Después de años de bregar, conseguir que el cliente te contrate cobrando un sueldo digno.
> ...



es lo lògico en un país pacosocialista: el conocimiento y el que sabe es visto como una amenaza en un sistema hiperregulado para que todo dependa del político de mierda. Se le añade al coctel pacopalillero un buen chorro de hembrismo sindical y resiliencia de equipillo y ahí se tiene a la coñomia ispaniola dirigida por charos empoderadas y conscientes de sus derechos y tal. Puta mierda de país que ha quedado para escombro y casqueria.


----------



## terro6666 (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé que mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Tú eres la élite, no?


----------



## Javito Putero (26 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Hombre eso ayuda. Pero no todo es eso. No ha habido una inflación de títulos inútiles, ni mil facultades de Medicina. De hecho tienen una numerus clausus a lo Corea del Norte.
> 
> Presionan a los políticos para que se tomen la sanidad medio en serio. Que sí, que luego en verdad lo hacen egoístamente por su puesto de trabajo pero al final se salen con la suya.
> 
> ...



yo siempre lo he pensado, el colectivo de la salud demuestra Inteligencia, otros colectivos demuestran lerdez.


----------



## toroloco (26 Ene 2022)

Estudie una filologia en su momento y he estudiado otra por amor al arte ahora, unas decadas depues. Digo por amor al arte porque la sacas casi sin estudiar, la vispera un poco.

Es un puto chiste.

Pasas semanas escuchando exposiciones de mierda balbuceadas por tus compañeros de clase, asi, mirando el teatro. Una perdida de tiempo.

En su dia compré y tuve que leer parte del curso de lingüística general de Saussure, ahora se mencionó de pasada.

En primero hay una asignatura que se podria llamar ORTOGRAFIA.

Hablas con un profesor y te dice que ahora se trabajan otras habilidades, la de tocarse las pelotas con las dos manos. Algunos profesores penosos tambien, pero bueno, esto ha sido siempre.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé que mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Al igual que dices "Con el Franquismo no daban para hacer bachillerato" Te digo yo que los que tienen una carrera ahora no la sacaban ni teniendo a un asiático superdotado al lado. Las carreras han descendido mucho en lo que a exigencia se refiere, a su vez, las FP han dado un salto en calidad bastante cuantitativo. Si que es cierto que en una FG de Grado Superior de Administrativo no se da lo mismo que en ADE. Pero he visto a chavales de prácticas tanto de carrera como de FP y AMBOS son igualmente válidos.


----------



## TheYellowKing (26 Ene 2022)

La ingeniería la respetas, hasta que conoces a los ingenieros que la ejecutan. Da lo mismo la edad, de cada 10 se salvan 2.


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé que mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Un ingeniero no es una élite intelectual de nada. Te lo dice uno en una de las ingenierías que se tildaban de las dirás en los 90's.

Un ingeniero es una profesión que además de un conocimiento técnico ..... le une una demostracion de constancia y compromiso con el esfuerzo y cumplimiento de objetivos. Por eso los ingenieros son buenos para las empresas: porque perseveran en el objetivo y no tiran la cuchara. Una formación basada en el esfuerzo y en donde el objetivo es el final .... genera una actitud ante los problemas que es muy potente en la vida profesional.

Elite intelectual cero, no tiene por qué ser la crema del intelectualismo en el país. Al contrario, somos gente práctica que hace que las cosas sucedan.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (26 Ene 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Con Franco se programaba en el Notepad, con dos cojones, arriba España!



Con Paco se programaba en emacs como mucho, que Notepad no existía. 

No sé si habéis visto alguna vez lo que dan hoy por hoy los licenciados en matemáticas. En primero de carrera les enseñan a calcular el determinante de una matriz. Algo que en mis tiempos te enseñaban con 16 años.

Pues ese es el nivel.


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Yo hice la carrera antes de los grados, en principio pensaba igual. Pero luego vas por Europa o EEUU y las carreras de ingeniería se dan con una facilidad absurda de forma que lo difícil es suspender, encima al terminar ganando el doble que en España y ya no sabe uno qué pensar.
> 
> Serían difíciles, pero esa dificultad salvo ser un filtro tampoco es que aportara gran cosa.



La dificultad además de filtro generaba una actitud y capacidad de enfrentar situaciones adversas que son fundamentales en la dirección de empresas.
Nada más, conocimiento poco y más en un mundo que avanza rápidamente y se cambia la manera de hacer las cosas de manera constante. Lo que no cambia es la actitud para enfrentarse a una hoja en blanco, construir un plan con el tino de saber elegir las ideas buenas y sobre todo EJECUTAR el plan que es donde está el mérito, donde uno se sobrepone a sus límites y sus miedos. Es la capacidad de gestionar el cambio.
Buenas ideas sobran en el mundo, cualquiera las puede tener. La diferencia es la capacidad personal de llevarlas adelante.
En USA hay un ejemplo claro en Google. Es una compañía de ingenieros y destaca porque lo única que hay que hacer es darles una idea porque ellos son capaces de llevar a la realidad cualquier idea. Tienen un capacidad de ejecución realmente brutal.


----------



## nelsoncito (26 Ene 2022)

Janus dijo:


> La dificultad además de filtro generaba una actitud y capacidad de enfrentar situaciones adversas que son fundamentales en la dirección de empresas.
> Nada más, conocimiento poco y más en un mundo que avanza rápidamente y se cambia la manera de hacer las cosas de manera constante. Lo que no cambia es la actitud para enfrentarse a una hoja en blanco, construir un plan con el tino de saber elegir las ideas buenas y sobre todo EJECUTAR el plan que es donde está el mérito, donde uno se sobrepone a sus límites y sus miedos. Es la capacidad de gestionar el cambio.
> Buenas ideas sobran en el mundo, cualquiera las puede tener. La diferencia es la capacidad personal de llevarlas adelante.
> En USA hay un ejemplo claro en Google. Es una compañía de ingenieros y destaca porque lo única que hay que hacer es darles una idea porque ellos son capaces de llevar a la realidad cualquier idea. Tienen un capacidad de ejecución realmente brutal.



Sí, una "compañía de ingenieros" donde las charos ganaban más que los ingenieretes.


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2022)

Os equivocais.
España es un país en donde abunda la corrupción, el amiguismo, los ladrones, los políticos, los caraduras funcionarios, la cultura del ventajismo ....
Eso es un país que produce putas, isls de las tentaciones, secret se qué, salvame, gran hermano, first dates, ..... hombre no me jodas, para que queréis ingenieros o gente orientada a objetivos si después o eres puta o eres chapero o eres camarero al 75%?.
España tenía una formación en ingeniería que era estupenda en generar líderes en capacidad e impulso. El liderazgo es HACER HACER y los ingenieros eran auténticos ejemplos de llevar a cabo los proyectos. Teneis que ver la cantidad de imponderables que surgen en una obra marítima y como el ingeniero a cargo los soluciona. Esa es la capacidad que se desarrollaba.
Pero en España no hay proyectos de crear, es todo servicios y miseria social por lo que hay que irse de España.
Un país que está lleno de gente que vota por poner el futuro del país en las manos de un mierda ganso como Sánchez .... es un país pobre socialmente.


----------



## nelsoncito (26 Ene 2022)

Tema interesante y complejísimo.

Las ingenierías antiguas, tristemente famosas por su dureza artificial, efectivamente eran un auténtico timo porque el docente daba prestigio a su asignatura elevando insensatamente la dificultad de los contenidos. Esto provocaba, además de un alto fracaso académico, la pérdida de la transmisión del conocimiento porque el estudiante se especializaba básicamente en reventar exámenes. Y no solo eso, sino que aparecía el arquetipo de estudiante-monje, desconectado del mundo, pero que se dedicaba a estudiar como si fuera un opositor profesional.

Es decir, un esquema viciado de estudio, engendrado también por una pirámide demográfica abundantísima en la juventud y un profesor funcionario psicópata, conseguía un perfil de estudiante que aprobaba, pero sin fomentar ni su curiosidad, ni su creatividad, ni siquiera sus dotes sociales, comerciales u oratorias, cosas muy importantes para un correcto desarrollo laboral posterior, sobre todo si en un futuro ocupase un rol de directivo o empresario.

Para acabar de rematar la faena nos encontramos ante una España desindustrializada donde no se hace ingeniería de verdad y el técnico se enfrenta a un mercado laboral precario y empobrecido. No me extraña que los chavales se saquen ahora su grado (pues sí, cuanto más fácil mejor, para no perder tiempo y dinero), estudien inglés por Internet y se larguen a países con mejores oportunidades laborales.

Y no, no sobran ingenieros porque eso es sencillamente imposible. ¿Cómo va a sobrar el conocimiento? ¿Cómo va a sobrar el conocimiento técnico? Os hablo de conocimiento que nos permite crear una tecnología española propia y exportarla a cualquier rincón del mundo.

Yo creo que la culpa del desaguisado es la mentalidad cateta cutre-socialista española que todo lo que toca lo convierte en M, por supuesto incluidas las ingenierías.


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Tema interesante y complejísimo.
> 
> Las ingenierías antiguas, tristemente famosas por su dureza artificial, efectivamente eran un auténtico timo porque el docente daba prestigio a su asignatura elevando insensatamente la dificultad de los contenidos. Esto provocaba, además de un alto fracaso académico, la pérdida de la transmisión del conocimiento porque el estudiante se especializaba básicamente en reventar exámenes. Y no solo eso, sino que aparecía el arquetipo de estudiante-monje, desconectado del mundo, pero que se dedicaba a estudiar como si fuera un opositor profesional.
> 
> ...



No me extraña que los chavales se saquen ahora su grado (pues sí, cuanto más fácil mejor, para no perder tiempo y dinero), estudien inglés por Internet y se larguen a países con mejores oportunidades laborales.




De las mejores frases en años. Fully agree


----------



## Descolonización de España (26 Ene 2022)

Os recuerdo para los que lo hayáis olvidado que de la universidad ha salido Podemos.

La universidad (la educación en general) es una fábrica de burros serviles ahora y antes. La universidad sirve para fomentar (y antes también lo hacía) el servilismo, el peloteo, memorizar a lo tonto, las ideologías del sistema como el feminismo o el separatismo, etc.

Eso sobre todo se nota en las facultades de letras, pero también en las de ciencias. El lenguaje tiene que ser siempre inclusivo, y el feminismo y el cambio climático los tienes que llevar aprendidos de casa.

Y el que no sepa tragar y callarse (por muy válido, trabajador e inteligente que sea) no aprobaba antes ni aprueba ahora.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Yo hice la carrera antes de los grados, en principio pensaba igual. Pero luego vas por Europa o EEUU y las carreras de ingeniería se dan con una facilidad absurda de forma que lo difícil es suspender, encima al terminar ganando el doble que en España y ya no sabe uno qué pensar.
> 
> Serían difíciles, pero esa dificultad salvo ser un filtro tampoco es que aportara gran cosa.



Correcto. 
Las ingenierias en el mundo, excepto Francia, se regalan y no superan los 4 años de estudio. En el mundo anglo son poco más que un fp. 
He trabajado con ingenieros de todo el mundo, literal, y os aseguro que destacan por el background industrial que tienen sus paises desde muchos años atras, sobre todo en Europa. Pero no han estudiado tanto como en España antes de Bolonia. 
Estudie técnica 3 años más proyecto y luego superior curso de adaptación más 4, 5, 6, más otro proyecto. Una brutalidad de asignaturas. Politécnica de Madrid. Todo año por año. 
Amiguetes que tardaron en sacarse la tecnica 9 PUTOS AÑOS, después de Bolonia les dieron el título de superior con dos años, sin dar palo, además mientras trabajaban. 
De acuerdo con muchos comentarios. Los estudios ingeniería en España actualmente son poco más que un fp. Pero tampoco hace falta más en España. Una vez que te adentras en el mercado laboral ejkpañol donde demandan técnicos te das cuenta que todo aquello que estudiaste y años de preparación, sacrificio no sirve para nada ante los enchufes, los borjamaris, y la avalancha de nuevos ingenieros de los planes nuevos dispuestos a mamar la polla del manager de turno por 1500 mes. 
Resumen, hazte paguitero y disfruta de la cerveza al sol.


----------



## Smoker (26 Ene 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Os recuerdo para los que lo hayáis olvidado que de la universidad ha salido Podemos.
> 
> La universidad (la educación en general) es una fábrica de burros serviles ahora y antes. La universidad sirve para fomentar (y antes también lo hacía) el servilismo, el peloteo, memorizar a lo tonto, las ideologías del sistema como el feminismo o el separatismo, etc.
> 
> ...



Correctísimo, cuanto menos tiempo en la universidad, mejor


----------



## unaburbu (26 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> DE acuerdo pero no es un objeto de arte sino matemático por qué? porque si no se puede demostrar la corrección de un programa antes de ejecutarlo ese programa por mucha arte que se le eche no vale una puta mierda.
> hasta los cojones de picateclas que van de artistas y apasionados y que son negados para desarrollar una simple prueba indctiva matemática de un par de operadores de mierda usados en su programita tan artistico. Asi sale el SW cada vez con mas fallos y necesitando una montaña de frameworks y capacidad brutal de computacion para algo mas que un puto Hello World



Para un matemático, una demostración tiene también su arte. En la programación el arte viene de elegir una solución posible para un problema de entre millones distintas. Para mí eso es lo que llamo arte. Creo que este debate ya lo hemos tenido en otro hilo hace tiempo (yo tenía otra cuenta). Son puntos de vista compatibles IMO.


----------



## Durden (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé que mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Noto cierto resquemor.
Sigues virgen?


----------



## Gerión (26 Ene 2022)

Sólo sobreviven las profesiones organizadas según un esquema de autodefensa gremial, independientemente de la calidad de la formación. Además, la ingeniería española debería haber defendido la industria nacional a toda costa. Pero compraron el veneno liberal. La dejaron hundirse y se hundieron detrás.


----------



## Arnicio (26 Ene 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El problema, en realidad, es cómo llega la gente de lo que era el bachillerato.
> 
> Algún compañero de estudios quedó de profesor en una de las antiguas ingeniería superior, cuenta que estudiantes que debían de ser los dos o tres mejores de cada instituto o colegio (por sus notas en selectividad), tienen que aprender trigonometría los primeros días de ingeniería.
> 
> Evidentemente, luego pasa lo que comentas.



Yo he trabajado con Ingenieros que te dicen abiertamente que no saben trigonometría. Y no hablo de consultoras, empresas técnicas líderes en sus sectore


----------



## cacho_perro (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé que mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido al putiferio, mamoneo, nepotismo y corrupción rampantes de la puta Universidad española... te voy a resumir de que va esto: DEPARTAMENTOS UNIVERSITARIOS Y PASTA..... Ergo en los 80-90:

- cuantos más alumnos más pasta del Estado... manera fácil, sencilla y para toda la familia de tener muchos alumnos? SUSPENDIENDO. Y cómo suspender sin que hubiera rebelión general? Poniendo exámenes absurdamente difíciles que sólo podías aprobar si te habías empapado los chorrocientos artículos y libros citados en la bibliografía de la asignatura de turna, cosa IMPOSIBLE en la mayoría de los casos por falta de tiempo (especialmente cuando pusieron las asignaturas semestrales....)...luego si podían "redondear" sueldos con ACADEMIAS PRIVADAS o comprar el putamierda libro del profesor de turno megor....Por lo que lo que solía caer en los exámenes, CASI NUNCA se había dado en clase.... Así que a lo mejor de 100 y pico alumnos aprobaban 4-5 cada año y al año siguiente tenías el doble de alumnos (los repetidores más los "fresquitos") y más PASTA para el departamento de turno y así años tras año....

- qué ha pasado ahora? SIMPLE: NATALIDAD DESPLOMADA Y LA PUTA LOGSE/ESO. Hay muchos menos jóvenes que antes para la cantidad INDECENTE de Universidades que se fueron creando desde los años 80 (ésa es otra...) y por tanto se PELEAN por ellos... y cómo atraer jóvenes que ADEMÁS están mucho peor formados que antes gracias a la puta mierda de educación "buenistanotraumatizarnosuspender" logsiana? Fácil: BAJANDO EL NIVEL. Y cómo suplen la pasta que aún así han dejado de recaudar porque sigue habiendo menos alumnos? Con la mierda esa de los MASTER que antes casi nadie hacía y ahora se han vuelto IMPRESCINDIBLES si pretendes tener un nivel siquiera parecido a las antiguas Ingenierías Superiores.... 

Simple, sencillo y para toda la familia.....


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Ene 2022)

El sistema español ese de 90% de suspensos era y es una mierda, totalmente inútil y sustentado por la inmensa cantidad de psicópatas que acaparan las cátedras y departamentos.

Ese tipo de psicópata que no sabe dar clases las cuales consisten en hacerle creer a chavales de 18 años que son todos muy tontos y que no se tenían que haber matriculado en la carrera. El famoso filtro, o dicho de otra manera, rentismo langosto de títulos en un país pobre y atrasado donde no hay suficientes puestecitos para todos los hijos de papá _Rajoys_ de la vida.

Luego te vas por ahí fuera y las mismas materias que aquí parecían retorcidas e insuperables, son perfectamente entendibles. Porque en vez de un psicópata ocupado en joderte hay una persona que hace la función dentro de la sociedad por la que le pagan, formar a las nuevas generaciones.

Que sí, que bolonia es una kaka y ahora no aprenden ni la mitad, pero eso no hace bueno lo de antes.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ene 2022)

Los personajes como el que abre el hilo, anclados al título que sacaron hace nosecuántos años y al supuesto estatus al que creían que les abría puertas, si hubieran triunfado como correspondía no necesitarían desahogarse con este tipo de discursos.

El que vale triunfa o no, más allá de que sacara aquel título u otro. Va en la persona, no en el titulín.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

Gerión dijo:


> Sólo sobreviven las profesiones organizadas según un esquema de autodefensa gremial, independientemente de la calidad de la formación. Además, la ingeniería española debería haber defendido la industria nacional a toda costa. Pero compraron el veneno liberal. La dejaron hundirse y se hundieron detrás.



Esa fue su muerte. Por ejemplo los ing. Navales fueron contratados por koreanos en los 90 cuando se desmantelaban astilleros aquí y se iban a Korea. Mientras ppsoe figureo y ya somos europeos. Años ignominiosos que destrozaron el pais. 80 psoe, 90s pp. Y a partir de 2004 ya fueron lo mismo. 
La industria e ingenierìa es un boton más.


----------



## Biluao (26 Ene 2022)

La mayoría de los ingenieros de la vieja escuela, eran la viva demostracíon de que ser inteligente, no siempre lleva parejo el ser listo también.

Que las ingenierías (al menos en España) eran un timo. era algo que se veía a leguas a poco vivo que fueses.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Los personajes como el que abre el hilo, anclados al título que sacaron hace nosecuántos años y al supuesto estatus al que creían que les abría puertas, si hubieran triunfado como correspondía no necesitarían desahogarse con este tipo de discursos.
> 
> El que vale triunfa o no, más allá de que sacara aquel título u otro. Va en la persona, no en el titulín.



Pero lo que cuenta es verdad. Yo vivi y vivo lo mismo y me va bastante bien. Eso no quita que no se dñenuncie el cachondeo. 
Eso del que vale triunfa no es así. 
Te podría decir más casos del que no vale trifunfa que el que vale triunfa.


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Ene 2022)

y yo estudiando ingenieria en organización industrial en la unir


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Ene 2022)

Es lo que trae el social-comunismo!

Y lo que es peor... añade a eso la ideologia de género y demás sandeces... ingeniería en clave de género... demencial, como poco.


----------



## Greco (26 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Pues sinceramente a mí la enseñanza previa a los grados tampoco es que me pareciese buena, ahora de hecho estoy convencido de que fue tóxica para mí. NUNCA te animaba nadie a pensar por tí mismo ni a investigar, que es lo más bonito de todo, siempre te exigían copiar conocimientos generados por otras personas. Me parece realmente penoso.
> 
> Pienso como Shopenhauer, los libros malos son tóxicos. Esa enseñanza estaba diseñada para destruir tu originalidad, tu creatividad y tu capacidad de llegar al conocimiento con tus propios razonamientos. No sé si ahora habrá cambiado en ese aspecto.



Claro, ser original e investigar por tí mismo, para llegar a las conclusiones de Fourier, Taylor, Newton, Gauss, y así puedes seguir.

Ni cincuenta vidas te dan para eso.

Uno tiene que saber cuando está diciendo gilipolleces, pero parece que no...


----------



## -Alexia- (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Rojo, España era la OCTAVA POTENCIA INDUSTRIAL MUNDIAL. Luego llegó la PSOE y ya sabemos como acaba la historia.



La PSOE... jajaja mucho mejor* el PP ese que vendió las empresas publicas que funcionaban a sus amiguitos por cuatro chavos y que creo la burbuja inmobiliaria.*
¿ Aún crees en rojos y azules? despierta TODOS trabajan para los (((mismos))).


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> La PSOE... jajaja mucho mejor* el PP ese que vendió las empresas publicas que funcionaban a sus amiguitos por cuatro chavos y que creo la burbuja inmobiliaria.*
> ¿ Aún crees en rojos y azules? despierta TODOS trabajan para los (((mismos))).



Ansar vendio las 4 mierdas que quedaban y que no le dio tiempo a vender a Mr X
Tu recuerdas lo que era la cultura del pelotazo? Pues el ensayo de perestroika que se hizo en Hezpaña. LLegaba el alto cargo suciata decia que la empresa no era viable, la vendian entera o por partes y ellos se llevaban su comisionaza. Eso era a lo que Barrionuevo llamaba el mejor pais para hacer negocios del mundo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé que mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



jojojo a joderse escoria de la Politécnica


----------



## -Alexia- (26 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Ansar vendio las 4 mierdas que quedaban y que no le dio tiempo a vender a Mr X
> Tu recuerdas lo que era la cultura del pelotazo? Pues el ensayo de perestroika que se hizo en Hezpaña. LLegaba el alto cargo suciata decia que la empresa no era viable, la vendian entera o por partes y ellos se llevaban su comisionaza. Eso era a lo que Barrionuevo llamaba el mejor pais para hacer negocios del mundo.



¿Las cuatro mierdas que quedaban? ay que me LOL        Telefónica, Santa Barbara a los de (((siempre))) así a bote pronto.
*Y nos llenó el país de cientos de miles de inmigrantes para que nos hicieran dumping salarial y competencia desleal de los buenos.*
Ese gran presidente que gobernaba para los de (((siempre))).


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Pero lo que cuenta es verdad. Yo vivi y vivo lo mismo y me va bastante bien. Eso no quita que no se dñenuncie el cachondeo.
> Eso del que vale triunfa no es así.
> Te podría decir más casos del que no vale trifunfa que el que vale triunfa.



a ver, parto de la base de una persona proactiva/no apoltronada y que desventuras personales no deriven su energía a otros asuntos

todos conocemos pavos que se han quedado apoltronados en la idea del títulito en plan título nobiliario de otros tiempos que creían que a partir de ahí a ocupar su puestito de cobrapeajes, yo a algunos de estos aún les veo agarrarse a su ingeniería superior para negar la realidad de "peritos" que les han superado ampliamente en la vida laboral, que es la verdadera carrera, o incluso otros superiores con resultados menos brillantes en su día
así, como si una racha de mejores exámenes o simplemente mejor disciplina hace 15 ó 20 años fuese una especie de argumento permanente contra la realidad de los hechos posteriores

creo que ya nos entendemos en lo que hablamos


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> ¿Y dónde dices que están las empresas punteras en tecnología a nivel mundial que dices que han fundado esos hinjinieros superiores pata negra de la vieja escuela ejpañola? Es que quizás se me ha escapado algo de tu alegato, digo...
> 
> No me jodas, que no fuimos capaces de mantener ni una Seat a flote, que hizo sólo dos coches propios tras dejar de copiar modelos italianos y antes de ser comprada por los alemanes y pasar a montar 100% motores alemanes.
> 
> ...



MAS RAZÓN QUE UN SANTO


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ene 2022)

vamos, que la realidad de los hechos es que la media de "perituchos" de "Fachhochschule" alemana han hecho muchísimo más sobre el terreno que la media de ingeniero marqués superior ibérico

y no porque los primeros sean intrínsecamente mejores sino porque los segundos están insertos en un sistema de meritaje bastante dudoso y con una mentalidad en parte anclada en esa idea del "saco mi título y a cobrar peaje"... en el momento en que se disparó el número de titulados por el acceso de los hijos de famiias no pudientes la cosa dejó de ser un automatismo y solo los de "familia" pudieron reinstalarse en la cosa esa del peaje vía título.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Las cuatro mierdas que quedaban? ay que me LOL        Telefónica, Santa Barbara a los de (((siempre))) así a bote pronto.
> *Y nos llenó el país de cientos de miles de inmigrantes para que nos hicieran dumping salarial y competencia desleal de los buenos.*
> Ese gran presidente que gobernaba para los de (((siempre))).



Y todo lo demas que? Lo vendio Franco, no ?


----------



## JoseII (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé que mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...




Será en las privadas, en la UPM, en Industriales se follan a estudiantes pero bien, no se si es un 25% que dejan la carrera en el primer año.
Y esa gente entra con nota de la EVAU


----------



## derepen (26 Ene 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Claro, ser original e investigar por tí mismo, para llegar a las conclusiones de Fourier, Taylor, Newton, Gauss, y así puedes seguir.
> Ni cincuenta vidas te dan para eso.
> Uno tiene que saber cuando está diciendo gilipolleces, pero parece que no...



Te has ido al extremo. Yo no estoy diciendo que no enseñen nada y que uno tenga que volver a descubrirlo todo. Pero sí que voy en la línea de que el 10% del tiempo deberían ser problemas diferentes a aplicar una fórmula, de esos que se hacen en 5 minutos. El enfrentarse a problemas más complejos, de los que uno debe dedicar al menos 1 semana para poder lograrlo, te prepararía mejor como investigador. Solo digo eso, y no soy el único...


----------



## Arthas98 (26 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En España en general se estudia muchísimo más que en otros países, da igual la carrera que sea. En España se equipara tener una buena educación con haberse esforzado mucho y haber sufrido mucho.



En Polonia siguen flipando con que nuestras carreras sean de 4 años y tengamos TFG


----------



## Arthas98 (26 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En España en general se estudia muchísimo más que en otros países, da igual la carrera que sea. En España se equipara tener una buena educación con haberse esforzado mucho y haber sufrido mucho.



En Polonia siguen flipando con que nuestras carreras sean de 4 años y tengamos TFG


----------



## -Alexia- (26 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Y todo lo demas que? Lo vendio Franco, no ?



Pero si te estoy diciendo que TODOS dan asco, lee.
TODOS trabajan para los (((mismos))).


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

Si hombre... pero Ansar mas...
y con una diferencia que le dejaron un cuadro macro de autentica pena.

Los suciatas tuvieron varios años buenos y quemaron dinero publico como si no hubiera mañana.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (26 Ene 2022)

Sois graimitos alienados y descladados.

Luego cualquier exyonki o negro con un curro de reinserción social tiene mejores condiciones de jardinero/limpieza.


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> es lo lògico en un país pacosocialista: el conocimiento y el que sabe es visto como una amenaza en un sistema hiperregulado para que todo dependa del político de mierda. Se le añade al coctel pacopalillero un buen chorro de hembrismo sindical y resiliencia de equipillo y ahí se tiene a la coñomia ispaniola dirigida por charos empoderadas y conscientes de sus derechos y tal. Puta mierda de país que ha quedado para escombro y casqueria.



Yo he conocido ingenieros trabajando de seguratas o de conserjes.
En su día los despidieron de empresas premium y no han vuelto a encontrar trabajo de ingeniero.
El q le pillo con todo pagado bien pero como te pille con hipoteca estás jodido.


----------



## -Alexia- (26 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Si hombre... pero Ansar mas...
> y con una diferencia que le dejaron un cuadro macro de autentica pena.
> 
> Los suciatas tuvieron varios años buenos y quemaron dinero publico como si no hubiera mañana.



No hombre Ansar menos...      
Venga venga que aún te crees el cuento de rojos /azueles.
Se hace lo que quiere el poder y el poder NO son los políticos.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo he conocido ingenieros trabajando de seguratas o de conserjes.
> En su día los despidieron de empresas premium y no han vuelto a encontrar trabajo de ingeniero.
> El q le pillo con todo pagado bien pero como te pille con hipoteca estás jodido.



si trabajan de seguratas, lo siento, no les puedes llamar ingenieros

di que en su día se sacaron el título y ya está


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Correcto.
> Las ingenierias en el mundo, excepto Francia, se regalan y no superan los 4 años de estudio. En el mundo anglo son poco más que un fp.
> He trabajado con ingenieros de todo el mundo, literal, y os aseguro que destacan por el background industrial que tienen sus paises desde muchos años atras, sobre todo en Europa. Pero no han estudiado tanto como en España antes de Bolonia.
> Estudie técnica 3 años más proyecto y luego superior curso de adaptación más 4, 5, 6, más otro proyecto. Una brutalidad de asignaturas. Politécnica de Madrid. Todo año por año.
> ...



1500 jajaa.
El otro día salió una venezolana trabajando en el metro de Madrid 1000 euros al mes ingeniera de teleco e inglés y ella tan contenta hasta que vea el coste de la vida y va flipar.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> a ver, parto de la base de una persona proactiva/no apoltronada y que desventuras personales no deriven su energía a otros asuntos
> 
> todos conocemos pavos que se han quedado apoltronados en la idea del títulito en plan título nobiliario de otros tiempos que creían que a partir de ahí a ocupar su puestito de cobrapeajes, yo a algunos de estos aún les veo agarrarse a su ingeniería superior para negar la realidad de "peritos" que les han superado ampliamente en la vida laboral, que es la verdadera carrera, o incluso otros superiores con resultados menos brillantes en su día
> así, como si una racha de mejores exámenes o simplemente mejor disciplina hace 15 ó 20 años fuese una especie de argumento permanente contra la realidad de los hechos posteriores
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. Hay mucho ing superior que se piensa que con eso tiene el sueldo asegurado y airea su título de 6 años a la mínima. Conozco el sector al dedillo. Y cero capacidad de sacrificio una vez acabada la carrera. 
Pero, el problema es que en España se piden titulos de ingeniería con conocimientos tecnicos, mathematicos y físicos que en los 90 y 80 se adquirían. Después de Bolonia, no. Sencillo. Y como se pinden ingenieros sobre el papel y hay muchisimos ahora sin esos estudios clásicos, la avalancha de solicitantes es brutal. A quién contratan? Al de Bolonia porque es más joven, más barato. Lo que importa es que tenga título para cumplir el requisito de rrhh.
Luego el chaval se puede dedicar simplemente a la gestión de recursos y ser bueno. Pero no sabe lo que es mecanca matricial, ni falta que le hace. 
El problema es sencillo. Un ingeniero ahora es algo más de un fp y un ing de los 90 y 80 era una persona que siendo trabajador podía hacer cualquier cosa. Era un todo terreno en todos los campos de la ciencia. 
Tal vez se debería eliminar la denominación de ingeniero actual, tal vez llamándoles gestores de recursos o proyectistas en un campo muy especifiaco, cálculo estructural o calculo mecanico, etc. 
Algo así. 
El ingeniero de 2000 para atrás ha muerto.


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> si trabajan de seguratas, lo siento, no les puedes llamar ingenieros
> 
> di que en su día se sacaron el título y ya está



Como indique trabajaron de ingeniero pero pasados los 50 años no los contrato nadie.
Así q se tuvieron que buscar la vida.
De esos hay miles de casos en España.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> No hombre Ansar menos...
> Venga venga que aún te crees el cuento de rojos /azueles.
> Se hace lo que quiere el poder y el poder NO son los políticos.



Que si
que lo que tu digas
Barrigas.


----------



## Adicto (26 Ene 2022)

Yo para saber si alguien que dice ser ingeniero por tener un título de marras lo es... le pregunto si se repara el coche él mismo. Si no lo hace es ingeniero por mis cojones morenos... es un mierda que seguro que cuando se le rompe algo en casa llama a un paleta.


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Ene 2022)

Yo sólo se que todos los informáticos q conozco o ingenieros no recomiendan a sus hijos estudiar lo mismo y si lo estudian les recomiendan opositar o emigrar.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> si trabajan de seguratas, lo siento, no les puedes llamar ingenieros
> 
> di que en su día se sacaron el título y ya está



Si son ingenieros... entras en los 40 o algo mas, viene una crisis.. no te contratas, o abres tu estudio te meten un pufo alguno que te deja sin cobrar y vaya que si acabas asi... y no conozco uno, conozco varios. Y encima gente brillante... ahora una mala jugada, que ni siquiera tiene que ser culpa tuya y estas fuera de juego.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo sólo se que todos los informáticos q conozco o ingenieros no recomiendan a sus hijos estudiar lo mismo y si lo estudian les recomiendan opositar o emigrar.



Y no hay mas que añadir.
La tercera via es colocate en el tramo 34-40 k que es donde se vive mas o menos bien y los marrones no son muy gordos.

En España Bill Gates habria sido auxiliar administrativo en el Ayto de Madrid.


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Los personajes como el que abre el hilo, anclados al título que sacaron hace nosecuántos años y al supuesto estatus al que creían que les abría puertas, si hubieran triunfado como correspondía no necesitarían desahogarse con este tipo de discursos.
> 
> El que vale triunfa o no, más allá de que sacara aquel título u otro. Va en la persona, no en el titulín.



Eso decía Lutero, no te estarás convirtiendo?


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

¿Y de que sirve hacer que las ingenierías sean absurdamente difíciles si después somos el país menos productivo de Europa?

¿De que sirve hacer tampón en nosecuantas asignaturas sólo para que el catedrático de turno que jamás ha pisado la privada esté contento con que su asignatura sale en los periódicos con el ratio más bajo de aprobados de toda España?


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Como indique trabajaron de ingeniero pero pasados los 50 años no los contrato nadie.
> Así q se tuvieron que buscar la vida.
> De esos hay miles de casos en España.



bueno, si trabajaron como ingenieros, es decir, en un campo de ingeniería, pues no digo nada

yo tengo dos titulillos, de uno de los cuáles no tengo experiencia laboral real, por eso nunca digo "yo soy" tal cosa sino que decía "tengo el título de" cuando iba a entrevistas... cosa que hace bastantes años que no hago


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> 1500 jajaa.
> El otro día salió una venezolana trabajando en el metro de Madrid 1000 euros al mes ingeniera de teleco e inglés y ella tan contenta hasta que vea el coste de la vida y va flipar.



El problema es ese. VENEZOLANA. 
Mira conozco venezolanas que aterrizaron en Barcelona, como turistas sabian manejar el primavera malamente y A LA SEMANA estaban trabajando en el poligono de Tarragona, porque tenían conocidos VENEZOLANOS dentro de una de las empresas quimicas de Tarragona. 
Por supuesto contratar al remero español sería 1500 a pantxi 1000.
Es demencial.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (26 Ene 2022)

Es evidente que el nivel y exigencia de la universidad ha bajado muchísimo. También es verdad que antes se pasaban de frenada, y mucho de lo que se veía después no tenía un reflejo en la práctica. Eso sí, te daba una base muy buena para enfrentarse a cualquier cosa, porque entre otras cosas había adquirido hábitos de esfuerzo y sacrificio.


----------



## -Alexia- (26 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> 1500 jajaa.
> El otro día salió una venezolana trabajando en el metro de Madrid 1000 euros al mes ingeniera de teleco e inglés y ella tan contenta hasta que vea el coste de la vida y va flipar.



Ingeniera y venezolana-----> aún cobra mucho.
Yo no la contrataría ni "jarta" de vino.


----------



## Autómata (26 Ene 2022)

Trust me , I´m an engineer


----------



## Galvani (26 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Yo hice la carrera antes de los grados, en principio pensaba igual. Pero luego vas por Europa o EEUU y las carreras de ingeniería se dan con una facilidad absurda de forma que lo difícil es suspender, encima al terminar ganando el doble que en España y ya no sabe uno qué pensar.
> 
> Serían difíciles, pero esa dificultad salvo ser un filtro tampoco es que aportara gran cosa.



Es para joder al personal, dado que siempre ha habido poco trabajo y tenían que entretener a la gente. Ahora serán más fáciles porque se lleva lo de estudiar. Antes como había más trabajo y la gente no era tan de títulos para todo, tenían que ponerlo difícil. Despues en los trabajos igual, a joder a la gente. Es España, todo se basa en joder y poner difícil todo. Como dices, luego fuera ganando más y no con tanta traba. El sistema español está todo lleno de hijos de puta.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Sois graimitos alienados y descladados.
> 
> Luego cualquier exyonki o negro con un curro de reinserción social tiene mejores condiciones de jardinero/limpieza.



y al mismo tiempo se rabia y se llama de todo al que se pira le va bien y no paga impuestos aqui , porque despues de dejarse la vida entre libros no quiere ganar menos que un madero o una cajera de mercadona.


----------



## R_Madrid (26 Ene 2022)

vale pero destilas odio hacia los alumnos, que no tienen culpa ninguna del cambio del sistema

tu sabras


----------



## Giles Amaury (26 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> ¿Y de que sirve hacer que las ingenierías sean absurdamente difíciles si después somos el país menos productivo de Europa?
> 
> ¿De que sirve hacer tampón en nosecuantas asignaturas sólo para que el catedrático de turno que jamás ha pisado la privada esté contento con que su asignatura sale en los periódicos con el ratio más bajo de aprobados de toda España?



Para crear autoestimita macaca y que luego los ingenieros españoles abran hilos por el foro comentando como el resto de ingenieros de Europa son unos mierdas porque no se tiraron 6 años para sacarse una carrera de 4.


----------



## Fomenkiano (26 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> ¿Y dónde dices que están las empresas punteras en tecnología a nivel mundial que dices que han fundado esos hinjinieros superiores pata negra de la vieja escuela ejpañola? Es que quizás se me ha escapado algo de tu alegato, digo...
> 
> No me jodas, que no fuimos capaces de mantener ni una Seat a flote, que hizo sólo dos coches propios tras dejar de copiar modelos italianos y antes de ser comprada por los alemanes y pasar a montar 100% motores alemanes.
> 
> ...



Conozco varios compañeros que siempre decían que estudiar ingeniería ( la de los 90) les había destrozado la creatividad y el entusiasmo. Gente que entro con ganas de aprender, y que en 5º sólo pensaban en salir de allí como fuera.

Muchos habláis de las matemáticas que se estudiaban antes, pues que queréis que os diga, como se daban no valía para nada, porque no se entraba en la esencia del problema matemático, aprendías muchas técnicas pero no verdadera matemática. Casi ningún ingeniero resuelve ecuaciones diferenciales, pero si se tiene que enfrentar a problemas, en los que el pensamiento matemático es básico. 

Otra cosa que veo, es que se daban muchas cosas en la carrera , pero a la hora de la verdad casi nadie veo aplicar los principios básicos. De que sirve estudiar un montón de electromagnetismo, cuando luego la gente no es capaz de colocar una simple antena en un un equipo.


----------



## 60kg (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



vas sin envidia boomer jaja


----------



## Thundercat (26 Ene 2022)

Yo estudié física. No estoy disgustado porque la base matemática que me dió me ha sido bastante útil para seguir aprendiendo por mi cuenta. Pero la cantidad de exámenes absurdamente difíciles y con una complejidad en muchos casos innecesaria además de 0 aplicabilidad práctica en el mundo real que había que tragar, no sé si vale la pena. He hecho ya un par de cursos de Stanford online y les dan mil patadas a muchos presenciales en la universidad.

Al final el futuro de la universidad es lo que dice @pacomer, las universidades top ofreciendo cursos online a precios de risa con opción a pagar y que te den tu certificado oficial. También es cierto que a la edad que se entra en la uni puede que eso no te funcione


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Imbécil, verás que escribo perfectamente sin ninguna falta de ortografía a diferencia de mucha gente que pulula por aquí, ha sido un descuido por ir rápido.



Imbécil al cuadrado tú, que no te sabes tomar a broma un fallo tonto. Así te va.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo estudié física. No estoy disgustado porque la base matemática que me dió me ha sido bastante útil para seguir aprendiendo por mi cuenta. Pero la cantidad de exámenes absurdamente difíciles y con una complejidad en muchos casos innecesaria además de 0 aplicabilidad práctica en el mundo real que había que tragar, no sé si vale la pena. He hecho ya un par de cursos de Stanford online y les dan mil patadas a muchos presenciales en la universidad.
> 
> Al final el futuro de la universidad es lo que dice @pacomer, las universidades top ofreciendo cursos online a precios de risa con opción a pagar y que te den tu certificado oficial. También es cierto que a la edad que se entra en la uni puede que eso no te funcione



Eso aqui todavia no lo saben....
De todas formas que les importa?
Son todos funcionarios y de ahi no les desatornilla ni dios.


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

Hemos pasado del "ni dios se saca una ingeniería" al "con ir a clase te la dan" y encima con el aliciente de ahora de que en cada pueblo de España tenemos una escuela técnica con 30 grados de ingeniería diferentes y 60 master de ingenierías.


----------



## Archibald (26 Ene 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> jojojo a joderse escoria de la Politécnica



Parece que tenemos otro ACOMPLEJADO FRUSTRADO FRACASADO. Jódete tú, ROJO.


----------



## supercuernos (26 Ene 2022)

Maje esta de acuerdo con lo que dices.


----------



## geremi (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Aquí un ingeniero técnico... y sí, la diferencia entre la técnica y la superior eran asignaturas para rellenar... sobre todo porque luego el 90% no trabaja de ingeniero. 

¿Sabes cuál fue la verdadera diferencia con una amiga que hizo la superior? ella tardó tres años más en acabar esos dos cursos de diferencia por lo tanto "entró" en el mercado laboral cuando había pinchado la burbuja inmobiliaria y estábamos en plena crisis. Yo llevaba currando ya tres años y gracias a esa experiencia fui cambiando de curro mucho más fácilmente y llevo desde entonces en trabajos mejor pagados y con mejores condiciones.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Aquí un ingeniero técnico... y sí, la diferencia entre la técnica y la superior eran asignaturas para rellenar... sobre todo porque luego el 90% no trabaja de ingeniero.
> 
> ¿Sabes cuál fue la verdadera diferencia con una amiga que hizo la superior? ella tardó tres años más en acabar esos dos cursos de diferencia por lo tanto "entró" en el mercado laboral cuando había pinchado la burbuja inmobiliaria y estábamos en plena crisis. Yo llevaba currando ya tres años y gracias a esa experiencia fui cambiando de curro mucho más fácilmente y llevo desde entonces en trabajos mejor pagados y con mejores condiciones.



eso es falso , el nivel de abstraccion de las ingenierias superiores era bastante mayor que en las tecnicas . igual que las carreras de matematicas o fisicas el nivel de abstraccion era mayor que en las ingenierias superiores . igual que el nivel de las tecnicas era mayor que en una FP , eso es obvio y asi debe ser..
que los ingenieros tecnicos querais convenceros que solo es una cuestion de mas años es logicamente comprensible para vuestros egos .. que haya gente que cursara la tecnica y luego la superior no lo negamos pero muchos no creo que fueran capaces.. toda la parte de matematicas o fisica superior ni de lejos ..


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Afortunadamente, junto a la decreciente calidad de la enseñanza también se irá yendo poco a poco la gente como tú.

Yo soy Ingeniero Técnico de Minas y jamás siquiera me he planteado estudiar más porque sencillamente no hace falta, sobre todo en un país donde priman las PYMES. Es esas empresas no hacen falta técnicos con 5-6 años de formación. Por eso los Ingenieros Técnicos. Por eso y porque esa es la formación básica de ingeniero en el 80% del mundo occidental, inlcuidas Alemania, EEUU y UK, donde el Bachelor es de, efectivamente, 3 cursos.

Trabajo haciendo proyectos y firmando, como mis colegas Ingenieros y llegando a los 48 ya no he tenido ningún problema ni con mis compañeros IT ni con los I superiores.

No conozco a ningún IT que vaya lloriqueando por la vida por ser IT. Lo del Grado es simplemente una adaptación para que tu título no quede desfasado y sobre todo en previsión de que toquen las atribuciones, que es de lo que se trata. Si no es por eso te garantizo que el 80% de los IT no sacaría el Grado. ¿Para qué?

A los I como tú lo que os jode es que los IT hacemos exactamente el mismo trabajo pero por menos dinero, lo cual llevo comprobando a diario desde que terminé en los 90. Si te doy 20 proyectos distintos hechos por IT e I indistintamente, sin decirte quién ha hecho qué, no serías capaz de distinguirlos. Como vengo comprobando durante más de 20 años.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Afortunadamente, junto a la decreciente calidad de la enseñanza también se irá yendo poco a poco la gente como tú.
> 
> Yo soy Ingeniero Técnico de Minas y jamás siquiera me he planteado estudiar más porque sencillamente no hace falta, sobre todo en un país donde priman las PYMES. Es esas empresas no hacen falta técnicos con 5-6 años de formación. Por eso los Ingenieros Técnicos. Por eso y porque esa es la formación básica de ingeniero en el 80% del mundo occidental, inlcuidas Alemania, EEUU y UK, donde el Bachelor es de, efectivamente, 3 cursos.
> 
> ...



estarias de acuerdo en que hubiera una FP de minas entonces ?


----------



## Kapitoh (26 Ene 2022)

Ingenieros tecnicos? de donde coño ha salido este dinosaurio?


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> eso es falso , el nivel de abstraccion de las ingenierias superiores era bastante mayor que en las tecnicas . igual que las carreras de matematicas o fisicas el nivel de abstraccion era mayor que en las ingenierias superiores . igual que el nivel de las tecnicas era mayor que en una FP , eso es obvio y asi debe ser..
> que los ingenieros tecnicos querais convenceros que solo es una cuestion de mas años es logicamente comprensible para vuestros egos .. que haya gente que cursara la tecnica y luego la superior no lo negamos pero muchos no creo que fueran capaces.. toda la parte de matematicas o fisica superior ni de lejos ..



Ese nivel de abstracción no sirve para nada porque un Ingeniero no es un Físico.

La Ingeniería es Ciencia Aplicada. No te interesa la demostración del teorema fundamental del cálculo (que por cierto en mi IT tuve que aprender y me cayó en examen) sino su aplicación en forma de métodos numéricos y su comprensión para poder entender textos técnico-científicos.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

geremi dijo:


> esos dos cursos de diferencia



Antes eran 4: Adaptación, más 4, 5, 6.
No eran de relleno, de eso trata el hilo, del bajon en los planes de estudio, no si era útil o no estudiar la superior.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> estarias de acuerdo en que hubiera una FP de minas entonces ?



han cantado bingo.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> estarias de acuerdo en que hubiera una FP de minas entonces ?



Por supuesto. De hecho, la hay. Pero no es título universitario así que no tienen firma. Podrán ayudar en gabinete o desempeñar funciones de técnico a pie de explotación pero no podrán trabajar de ingenieros.


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Afortunadamente, junto a la decreciente calidad de la enseñanza también se irá yendo poco a poco la gente como tú.
> 
> Yo soy Ingeniero Técnico de Minas y jamás siquiera me he planteado estudiar más porque sencillamente no hace falta, sobre todo en un país donde priman las PYMES. Es esas empresas no hacen falta técnicos con 5-6 años de formación. Por eso los Ingenieros Técnicos. Por eso y porque esa es la formación básica de ingeniero en el 80% del mundo occidental, inlcuidas Alemania, EEUU y UK, donde el Bachelor es de, efectivamente, 3 cursos.
> 
> ...



Nivel de abstracción? Pero que pollas dices.

Quieres nivel de abstracción? Haberte metido en matemáticas, y no en ingeniería.

Joder, que todavía haya subnormales con esa mentalidad es muestra de lo retrasados que somos

Mierda calopez, me ha citado al que no era.

Quería citar al subnormal de @JuanJoseRuiz


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Ese nivel de abstracción no sirve para nada porque un Ingeniero no es un Físico.
> 
> La Ingeniería es Ciencia Aplicada. No te interesa la demostración del teorema fundamental del cálculo (que por cierto en mi IT tuve que aprender y me cayó en examen) sino su aplicación en forma de métodos numéricos y su comprensión para poder entender textos técnico-científicos.



la capacidad de abstraccion sirve para resolver problemas a mas alto nivel .


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Por supuesto. De hecho, la hay. Pero no es título universitario así que no tienen firma. Podrán ayudar en gabinete o desempeñar funciones de técnico a pie de explotación pero no podrán trabajar de ingenieros.



ah claro claro pero que firmen proyectos tambien...ahi ya no interesa claro claro..


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Nivel de abstracción? Pero que pollas dices.
> 
> Quieres nivel de abstracción? Haberte metido en matemáticas, y no en ingeniería.
> 
> Joder, que todavía haya subnormales con esa mentalidad es muestra de lo retrasados que somos



Me parece que te has equivocado de cita. Un poco de comprensión lectora, por favor


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Me parece que te has equivocado de cita. Un poco de comprensión lectora, por favor



Ya lo he arreglado en el anterior mensaje.

El foro funciona como una puta mierda


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> estarias de acuerdo en que hubiera una FP de minas entonces ?



No es lo mismo un IS que un IT con estudios se los 90. El IS estudio literalmente el DOBLE 4 años más y más difíciles. 
Os lo digo porque estudie primero la tecnica y luego superior. 4 años más y proyecto. El grado de profundidad técnica y científica nada que ver. 
Exacto según el razonamiento del forero debería haber un fp de ingeniería. Que de hecho es lo que hay ahora con los nuevos planes.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> ah claro claro pero que firmen proyectos tambien...ahi ya no interesa claro claro..



No me preocupa lo más mínimo. Pero que estudien lo que deben, con año y medio real de estudios + prácticas no da para saber lo que debes.

En casi todo el mundo occidental, incluidos la mayoría de los países técnicamente punteros, las enseñanzas de ingeniero son de 3 años, y eso es por algo. Es lo que hace falta. Como se viene demostrando desde hace décadas en España.


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> la capacidad de abstraccion sirve para resolver problemas a mas alto nivel .



Que problemas?

Pero tú re crees que un ingeniero sabe de verdad de matemáticas, física o química teórica?

NO. No os prepararan para ello, por muy de intelectual que vayas


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> la capacidad de abstraccion *sirve para resolver problemas a mas alto nivel* .



Eso será el 0,001% de ingenieros que trabajen en I+D. El 99,999 restante trabaja en PYMES y a la hora de calcular tira de métodos numéricos hechos por software especializado.

jajaja

Tú no has trabajado mucho como ingeniero, me temo.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> No es lo mismo un IS que un IT con estudios se los 90. El IS estudio literalmente el DOBLE 4 años más y más difíciles.
> Os lo digo porque estudie primero la tecnica y luego superior. 4 años más y proyecto. El grado de profundidad técnica y científica nada que ver.
> Exacto según el razonamiento del forero debería haber un fp de ingeniería. Que de hecho es lo que hay ahora con los nuevos planes.



es tipico de ingenieros tecnicos de entonces (3 años) hacerse creer que las superiores eran solo 3 años mas ..cuando no era ni literalmente asi , eran 4 mas con un curso puente de adaptacion donde ni siquiera se cubria todo al nivel de las superiores.... es comprensible dada la naturaleza humana de egos y demas..


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Eso será el 0,001% de ingenieros que trabajen en I+D. El 99,999 restante trabaja en PYMES y a la hora de calcular tira de métodos numéricos hechos por software especializado.
> 
> jajaja
> 
> Tú no has trabajado mucho como ingeniero, me temo.



Éste se piensa que un ingeniero está en un taller resolviendo las ecuaciones de Navier Stokes mientras rellena papeleo para pasar la ISO 9001


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Que problemas?
> 
> Pero tú re crees que un ingeniero sabe de verdad de matemáticas, física o química teórica?
> 
> NO. No os prepararan para ello, por muy de intelectual que vayas



en eso te doy la razon . pero eso es problema de los profesores , no del programa . pero si los superiores no aprendian esa abstraccion cuanto ni menos los tecnicos.. era realmente una seleccion .


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Eso será el 0,001% de ingenieros que trabajen en I+D. El 99,999 restante trabaja en PYMES y a la hora de calcular tira de métodos numéricos hechos por software especializado.
> 
> jajaja
> 
> Tú no has trabajado mucho como ingeniero, me temo.



no no soy ingeniero . estudie 4 años pero no termine. estudie economicas despues.. tengo ademas hermanos ingenieros que si terminaron y conozco el tema . a mi realmente me gusta profundizar por eso quiza la ingenieria me fastidiaba.


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> en eso te doy la razon . pero eso es problema de los profesores , no del programa . pero si los superiores no aprendian esa abstraccion cuanto ni menos los tecnicos.. era realmente una seleccion .



Selección de qué?

Realmente has trabajado alguna de vez de ingeniero? Sabes que el 99% de lo que has hecho en la carrera no sirve para nada, y que si me dices que la forma de pensar blablabla tienes a matemáticos, físicos, químicos que también la pasaron putas en sus carreras y te pueden mojar la oreja en cuanto a resolver problemas?

Un poquito de humildad


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> es tipico de ingenieros tecnicos de entonces (3 años) hacerse creer que las superiores eran solo 3 años mas ..cuando no era ni literalmente asi , eran 4 mas con un curso puente de adaptacion donde ni siquiera se cubria todo al nivel de las superiores.... es comprensible dada la naturaleza humana de egos y demas..



Para nada tres años. 
En el curso de adaptación eran todas asignaturas digamos científicas: calculo 2, algebra 2, quimicafisica, mecanica racional, química 2, fisica 2.
Con una profundidad y dificultad brutal.. Que fuera necesario o no es oyro cantar. Pero como bien dices el. IT le gusta pensar que eran 4 años más sólo. Que no valia la pena. 
Por eso todos se la sacaron después de bolonia que se convirtió en un cursillo prácticamente regalado si ibas a clase y hacias 4 paco casos prácticos.


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> no no soy ingeniero . estudie 4 años pero no termine. estudie economicas despues.. tengo ademas hermanos ingenieros que si terminaron y conozco el tema .





Vaya...pareces el típico resentido que endiosa a los ingenieros superiores pero después no tiene ni puta idea de nada.

Venga chaval, a seguir fuerte


----------



## Archibald (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Ese nivel de abstracción no sirve para nada porque un Ingeniero no es un Físico.
> 
> La Ingeniería es Ciencia Aplicada. No te interesa la demostración del teorema fundamental del cálculo (que por cierto en mi IT tuve que aprender y me cayó en examen) sino su aplicación en forma de métodos numéricos y su comprensión para poder entender textos técnico-científicos.



Pocos textos científicos entiendes tú si pones como ejemplo paradigmático algo tan básico como el teorema fundamental del cálculo. 

Tenemos otro perito con pretensiones. Cuanto daño ha hecho el pensamiento sociata.


----------



## Jasa (26 Ene 2022)

Hace poco tuve un cliente, edad de jubilación, que es teleco, pues hablando con él me llamó la atención como <<corrigió>> a su mujer y dijo una verdad poco oída, los ingenieros somo mano de obra cualificada y cuando lo entendemos nos van mejor las cosas.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Vaya...pareces el típico resentido que endiosa a los ingenieros superiores pero después no tiene ni puta idea de nada.
> 
> Venga chaval, a seguir fuerte



pero como voy a endiosar a los ingenieros superiores si yo lo estudie y ya te digo que me parecia todo muy deficiente en nivel de comprension..

discutiendolo con mis hermanos (ingenieros) se encogen de hombros y pa alante...hay distintos caracteres en todo..


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Pocos textos científicos entiendes tú si pones como ejemplo paradigmático algo tan básico como el teorema fundamental del cálculo.
> 
> Tenemos otro perito con pretensiones. Cuanto daño ha hecho el pensamiento sociata.



jojojo veo que ha dolido

Es un simple ejemplo.

Si ese es tu argumento para atacarme... es que no tienes ninguno.

Otro supremacista rabioso con los IT que no acepta la realidad: el título básico de ingeniero es el nuestro, como lleva demostrándose desde hace décadas en todo el mundo.

Lo siento te jodes

PD: Perito es una titulación inexistente, que no era universitaria. Ingeniero Técnico sí lo es. A efectos prácticos un IT Minas firma el 95% de lo que puede firmar un I. Lo siento, te jodes.

Usar el término 'perito' para descalificar te retrata perfectamente


----------



## burbuje (26 Ene 2022)

Lo que no puedes pretender es pasar de curso a alumnos con 6 suspensos y luego pedirles un nivel mínimo en la universidad.
Como mínimo somos coherentes


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Pocos textos científicos entiendes tú si pones como ejemplo paradigmático algo tan básico como el teorema fundamental del cálculo.
> 
> Tenemos otro perito con pretensiones. Cuanto daño ha hecho el pensamiento sociata.



este no creo que sea capaz ahora ni de enunciarlo ...pero bueno si dice que no vale de nada efectivamente a el no le valdra de nada ..tendremos que creerle..


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Los estudios de Ingeniería de 5-6 años desaparecieron por la sencilla razón de que no son necesarios, con tres o cuatro basta y sobra. El que quiera profundizar y aspirar a lo más complejo que estudie el máster.

Como se hace en todos los países más punteros en tecnología

Lo siento, pero el supremacismo de los Ingenieros "Superiores" pasó a la historia. El simple hecho de que añadan la palabra superior al título, lo cual no existe porque el título es Ingeniero, ya dice bastante.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> este no creo que sea capaz ahora ni de enunciarlo ...pero bueno si dice que no vale de nada efectivamente a el no le valdra de nada ..tendremos que creerle..





¿También te picaste tú?

jajaja

Efectivamente, no me acuerdo y ni puta falta que me ha hecho en más de 20 años redactando proyectos.

Mucho ingeniero frustrado se va a económicas y empresariales. No pasa nada, cada uno a lo suyo.


----------



## kogi_kabuto (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Has conseguido que este Ingeniero Licendiado Superior en Electro-Mecanica soltará una lagrima. POr fin, alguien me entiende. Me costó 5 años mas un proyecto final de carrera, no quise hacer un Master porque pasaba de pagar 40K euros(era un MBA y qu eun amigo mio hizo y literalmente me comentó que era una PUTA MIERDA, pero los contactos que hizo lo pusieron de director en una farmaceutica).

Estoy hasta las pelotas de los Grados y FP etc etc...para lo unico que he podidio utilizar el titulo fue para exigir un buen sueldo argumentando que soy ingeniero licenciado a diferencia de otros compaeros, y como es una multinacional y creo que les interesan los galones pude negociar bien...por el resto todo igual.

Saludos!!!


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Los estudios de Ingeniería de 5-6 años desaparecieron por la sencilla razón de que no son necesarios, con tres o cuatro basta y sobra. El que quiera profundizar y aspirar a lo más complejo que estudie el máster.
> 
> Como se hace en todos los países más punteros en tecnología
> 
> Lo siento, pero el supremacismo de los Ingenieros "Superiores" pasó a la historia. El simple hecho de que añadan la palabra superior al título, lo cual no existe porque el título es Ingeniero, ya dice bastante.



es la misma analogia que hay entre un contable o un administrativo FP y un licenciado en economicas..el nivel de abstraccion es distinto.. y son sobre todo CAPACIDADES distintas..


----------



## Impresionante (26 Ene 2022)

Qué opina @lokeno100 ?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Los estudios de Ingeniería de 5-6 años desaparecieron por la sencilla razón de que no son necesarios, con tres o cuatro basta y sobra. El que quiera profundizar y aspirar a lo más complejo que estudie el máster.
> 
> Como se hace en todos los países más punteros en tecnología
> 
> Lo siento, pero el supremacismo de los Ingenieros "Superiores" pasó a la historia. El simple hecho de que añadan la palabra superior al título, lo cual no existe porque el título es Ingeniero, ya dice bastante.



¿Qué hacen en China?.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> es la misma analogia que hay entre un contable o un administrativo FP y un licenciado en economicas..el nivel de abstraccion es distinto.. y son sobre todo CAPACIDADES distintas..



Sin contar que todos esos trabajos son de mentirijillas, son trabajos automatizables.

PD: Vamos, el de economista le pones un maniquí con una grabadora y ya está automatizado, especialmente los liberatas.


----------



## Domm (26 Ene 2022)

Esa es la principal utopía de la "igualdad".

No somos iguales ni servimos todos para lo mismo, pero los comunistas pretenden "igualar" a todos para todo, sin que exista especialidad ni talento ni formación.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> es la misma analogia que hay entre un contable o un administrativo FP y un licenciado en economicas..el nivel de abstraccion es distinto.. y son sobre todo CAPACIDADES distintas..



Falso

Un contable o administrativo no es necesariamente un título universitario. Una ingeniería técnica, sí.

Recurso típico del rabioso con los IT cuando se queda sin argumentos: compararlo con una FP. Nada nuevo.

Décadas de ejercicio profesional en España ha demostrado que el modelo anglosajón de 3 cursos es el correcto.


----------



## geremi (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> eso es falso , el nivel de abstraccion de las ingenierias superiores era bastante mayor que en las tecnicas . igual que las carreras de matematicas o fisicas el nivel de abstraccion era mayor que en las ingenierias superiores . igual que el nivel de las tecnicas era mayor que en una FP , eso es obvio y asi debe ser..
> que los ingenieros tecnicos querais convenceros que solo es una cuestion de mas años es logicamente comprensible para vuestros egos .. que haya gente que cursara la tecnica y luego la superior no lo negamos pero muchos no creo que fueran capaces.. toda la parte de matematicas o fisica superior ni de lejos ..



No es una cuestión de egos, por lo menos en mi caso. Yo cursé la técnica por pura práctica. La idea era sacar la técnica y luego si quería pasarme a la superior. Pero como al acabar ya estaba currando y vi totalmente innecesario sacarme la superior pues no lo hice. Yo cuando hablaba de prácticas o exámenes con gente de la superior siempre eran asignaturas que teníamos los dos.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Falso
> 
> Un contable o administrativo no es necesariamente un título universitario. Una ingeniería técnica, sí.
> 
> ...



claro claro porque tu lo seas... jaja ... no tienes ni verguenza en reconocerlo cuanto menos que no seas capaz de entenderlo...


----------



## geremi (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Falso
> 
> Un contable o administrativo no es necesariamente un título universitario. Una ingeniería técnica, sí.
> 
> ...



Por no hablar que he tenido compañeros efeperos que le daban mil vueltas a ingenieros superiores que no valían ni para hablar en público.


----------



## geremi (26 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Antes eran 4: Adaptación, más 4, 5, 6.
> No eran de relleno, de eso trata el hilo, del bajon en los planes de estudio, no si era útil o no estudiar la superior.



Yo entré en el 2000 y eran dos cursos más, porque la superior eran 5 y la técnica 3.


----------



## Thundercat (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> eso es falso , el nivel de abstraccion de las ingenierias superiores era bastante mayor que en las tecnicas . igual que las carreras de matematicas o fisicas el nivel de abstraccion era mayor que en las ingenierias superiores . igual que el nivel de las tecnicas era mayor que en una FP , eso es obvio y asi debe ser..
> que los ingenieros tecnicos querais convenceros que solo es una cuestion de mas años es logicamente comprensible para vuestros egos .. que haya gente que cursara la tecnica y luego la superior no lo negamos pero muchos no creo que fueran capaces.. toda la parte de matematicas o fisica superior ni de lejos ..



Ahora la única diferencia es hacer un máster con todas las optativas que no has querido hacer en la carrera.
A parte de que en ingenierías lo más abstracto que se da es álgebra en 1º


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Ene 2022)

Yo a un tipo que me dice que es ingeniero con título españa Europa o usa le admiro.
Yo dejé el grado de informática pq la cabeza no me daba además pasaba de estudiar asignaturas que a mí entender no me iban a servir para nada.
Termine estudiando ade.
Pero tengo 2 fps de informática y trabajo en la banca tecnológica.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> claro claro porque tu lo seas... jaja ... no tienes ni verguenza en reconocerlo cuanto menos que no seas capaz de entenderlo...



La realidad es la que es: los IT llevamos décadas trabajando como ingenieros en España. El modelo anglosajón, mayoritario en el mundo es de 3 años. 4 en alguna excepción.

Lo siento, te jodes


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Yo entré en el 2000 y eran dos cursos más, porque la superior eran 5 y la técnica 3.



Así es en el 2000 ya estaba bolonia implantado.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Por no hablar que he tenido compañeros efeperos que le daban mil vueltas a ingenieros superiores que no valían ni para hablar en público.



Yo respeto a los que han estudiado más, de hecho por convenio ganan más, lo que no admito es el supremacismo gilipollas que se basa únicamente en rechazar la realidad: un ingeniero con tres o cuatro cursos de formación hace el trabajo perfectamente. Y por menos dinero. En Alemania, UK, EEUU... bachelor de 3 años + master de 1 ó 2 para el que quiera seguir.

Ahí llevo 20 años y muchos compañeros demostrándolo.

Si te vas a Industriales o Agrícolas es ya palmario.


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Ene 2022)

Chiste de los 80. Un ingeniero en paro va a trabajar a un circo con leones. Acojonado, cuando va a entrar en la jaula, uno de los leones se levanta el disfraz y le dice: "Tranquilo, nosotros también somos ingenieros".


----------



## Thuma Dree (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



a día de hoy ser ingeniero es algo que más vale ocultar para no descalificarte solo


----------



## Jimmy Page (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Mis dices. Tal cual como dices.

Lo dice un ingeniero de caminos de padre idem.

La caída de nivel en mi carrera, me la confirmaron mis antiguos profesores que me decían que los exámenes que ponían cuando yo la saqué no los aprobaría hoy ninguno.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Yo respeto a los que han estudiado más, de hecho por convenio ganan más, lo que no admito es el supremacismo gilipollas que se basa únicamente en rechazar la realidad: un ingeniero con tres o cuatro cursos de formación hace el trabajo perfectamente. Y por menos dinero. En Alemania, UK, EEUU... bachelor de 3 años + master de 1 ó 2 para el que quiera seguir.
> 
> Ahí llevo 20 años y muchos compañeros demostrándolo.
> 
> Si te vas a Industriales o Agrícolas es ya palmario.



los ingenieros tecnicos podeis aplicar soluciones probadas a problemas comunes pero se necesita un ingeniero superior para abordar problemas nuevos con soluciones nuevas ...algunas veces incluso insolubles o que requieren elaboracion teorica por un fisico o matematico incluso... es una diferencia de abstraccion al final ...

que tu puedes cumplir un trabajo funcional corriente pues si , incluso un fp podria en algunos casos ..


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> los ingenieros tecnicos podeis aplicar soluciones probadas a problemas comunes pero se necesita un ingeniero superior para abordar problemas nuevos con soluciones nuevas ...algunas veces incluso insolubles o que requieren elaboracion teorica por un fisico o matematico incluso... es una diferencia de abstraccion al final ...
> 
> que tu puedes cumplir un trabajo funcional corriente pues si , incluso un fp podria en algunos casos ..



Si sigues usando el argumento de comparar una IT con una FP sólo te descalificas a tí mismo, lo primero como un ignorante de la práctica de la ingeniería. Un FP no sabe calcular, porque no está entrenado para eso. Un IT, sí. Me parece que no entiendes realmente cuál es el trabajo de un ingeniero, Simplemente buscas la ofensa fácil, y sin éxito me temo.

Yo hago todos los cálculos de mis proyectos. O uso software cuando procede, que es el 99% de los casos y lo que hace el 99% de los técnicos de todos los niveles. Nadie calcula integrales. No sabes de lo que hablas, sencillamente.

Los problemas complejos (a saber qué entiendes tú por eso) no aparecen en la práctica de la ingeniería en el 99,99% de los casos.

Para eso ya están los que estudian el máster y tienen más formación. Por eso en casi TODO el mundo, la ingeniería son 3 o como mucho 4 años de formación. Por algo será.


----------



## geremi (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Yo respeto a los que han estudiado más, de hecho por convenio ganan más, lo que no admito es el supremacismo gilipollas que se basa únicamente en rechazar la realidad: un ingeniero con tres o cuatro cursos de formación hace el trabajo perfectamente. Y por menos dinero. En Alemania, UK, EEUU... bachelor de 3 años + master de 1 ó 2 para el que quiera seguir.
> 
> Ahí llevo 20 años y muchos compañeros demostrándolo.
> 
> Si te vas a Industriales o Agrícolas es ya palmario.



Ganan más por convenio pero por suerte los salarios suelen estar por encima de convenio por lo tanto, a nivel práctico, no hay diferencias, por lo menos esa es mi experiencia. Vamos si es que tengo compañeros que tienen el bachillerato porque dejaron la IT sin terminar... se pusieron a currar y nunca llegaron a hacer el trabajo fin de carrera.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Si sigues usando el argumento de comparar una IT con una FP sólo te descalificas a tí mismo, lo primero como un ignorante de la práctica de la ingeniería. Un FP no sabe calcular, porque no está entrenado para eso. Un IT, sí. Me parece que no entiendes realmente cuál es el trabajo de un ingeniero, Simplemente buscas la ofensa fácil, y sin éxito me temo.
> 
> Yo hago todos los cálculos de mis proyectos. O uso software cuando procede, que es el 99% de los casos y lo que hace el 99% de los técnicos de todos los niveles. Nadie calcula integrales. No sabes de lo que hablas, sencillamente.
> 
> ...



por supuesto . es igual que un contable , tambien sabe hacer los asientos contables correctamente , calcular nominas , impuestos , etc... pero no sabe en realidad interpretar un balance o un flujo de caja.. son niveles.. 

un cabo no sabe lo que un coronel ni este lo que un general ..es obvio nen,,y asi debe ser..


----------



## Archibald (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> jojojo veo que ha dolido
> 
> Es un simple ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Para los proyectos paco que tú firmas para la fontanería del bar de la esquina o para el cuadro eléctrico de la tienda de Manolo estoy de acuerdo, tu titulillo de perito te vale.

Otra cosa sería si trabajaras en una empresa seria haciendo proyectos de envergadura y no en una PYME mierdosa.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Para los proyectos paco que tú firmas para la fontanería del bar de la esquina o para el cuadro eléctrico de la tienda de Manolo estoy de acuerdo, tu titulillo de perito te vale.
> 
> Otra cosa sería si trabajaras en una empresa seria haciendo proyectos de envergadura y no en una PYME mierdosa.



Try again


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Para los proyectos paco que tú firmas para la fontanería del bar de la esquina o para el cuadro eléctrico de la tienda de Manolo estoy de acuerdo, tu titulillo de perito te vale.
> 
> Otra cosa sería si trabajaras en una empresa seria haciendo proyectos de envergadura y no en una PYME mierdosa.



asi es , e igual que en el ejercito a veces salen fuera de series que no han pasado de cabos que resultan genios militares en guerra de guerrillas haberlos haylos pero son pocos.. comandantes se les llama a estos.. luego hay tambien inutiles de estos que se hacen llamar comandantes pero bueno...


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> por supuesto . es igual que un contable , tambien sabe hacer los asientos contables correctamente , calcular nominas , impuestos , etc... pero no sabe en realidad interpretar un balance o un flujo de caja.. son niveles..
> 
> un cabo no sabe lo que un coronel ni este lo que un general ..es obvio nen,,y asi debe ser..



Efectivamente, un FP no sabe calcular. Un IT, sí.

Veo que lo vas entendiendo.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Efectivamente, un FP no sabe calcular. Un IT, sí.
> 
> Veo que lo vas entendiendo.



pero si antes decias que calculaba el software ..tu de que vas ? tonterias las justas que te tenemos calado...


----------



## Salchichonio (26 Ene 2022)

Bilis de hinjenierl fracasado que ve como otros más válidos le mean en la cara


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Parece que tenemos otro ACOMPLEJADO FRUSTRADO FRACASADO. Jódete tú, ROJO.



a mí no me mires, yo soy de letras.

lo digo porque trato con ingenieros de USA y se ríen en vuestra cara de la TORTURA ABSURDA de la Politécnica que no sirve para nada ajajajajajaj


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pero si antes decias que calculaba el software ..tu de que vas ? tonterias las justas que te tenemos calado...



Una cosa es la práctica y otra lo que estudias en la carrera. Por eso van eliminando el nivel matemático en todas las carreras de ingeniería.

Te veo picado y corto de entendederas. Normal que fracasaras estudiando ingeniería.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En España en general se estudia muchísimo más que en otros países, da igual la carrera que sea. En España se equipara tener una buena educación con haberse esforzado mucho y haber sufrido mucho.



y el resultado es la MIERDA que tenemos


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (26 Ene 2022)

Por eso un ingeniero medio cobra ahora muchisimo menos de lo que cobraba un ingeniero medio en los 80.

Las titulaciones (todas) han sufrido inflacion en Ejjjpaña.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



¿Es mucho pedir que agarréis los temarios de las épocas a las que aludís y los comparéis?

Sino el jilo son batallas de subjetivaciones.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Una cosa es la práctica y otra lo que estudias en la carrera. Por eso van eliminando el nivel matemático en todas las carreras de ingeniería.
> 
> Te veo picado y corto de entendederas. Normal que fracasaras estudiando ingeniería.



no podrias calcular ni con software casos atipicos porque no tienes base matematica ni fisica para eso . incluso incapacidad de interpretar resultados . es un nivel maquinal de proceso no muy distinto de lo que hace un contable,


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> ¿Es mucho pedir que agarréis los temarios de las épocas a las que aludís y los comparéis?
> 
> Sino el jilo son batallas de subjetivaciones.



los temarios ? ajaja pero es que alguna vez se han cumplido los temarios ? tu de donde has caido ?

los temarios incluso en las superiores eran la hostia ..y no se terminaban .... cuanto menos en las tecnicas .. todo es una apariencia..


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> no podrias calcular ni con software casos atipicos porque no tienes base matematica ni fisica para eso . incluso incapacidad de interpretar resultados . es un nivel maquinal de proceso no muy distinto de lo que hace un contable,



jajaja

No la pagues conmigo

Yo no tengo la culpa de que tuvieses que abandonar los estudios de ingeniería para meterte en otra cosa más fácil.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> los temarios ? ajaja pero es que alguna vez se han cumplido los temarios ? tu de donde has caido ?



Fale.

No servirían de referencia de ningún tipo.


Sigamos con decenas de páginas de jilo.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Ene 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> ¿Es mucho pedir que agarréis los temarios de las épocas a las que aludís y los comparéis?
> 
> Sino el jilo son batallas de subjetivaciones.



Yo lo que tengo es la prueba de campo.

Tarugos que se iban quedando atrasados porque se tiraban 3 anyos para aprobar un curso, pasaron al plan nuevo y de repente empezaron a pasar cursos anyo por anyo y con notazas.
Los que nos quedamos en el plan antiguo confiabamos en que el mercado reconociera lo que era un titulo del plan 1975 vs lo que era lo que vino despues.

Al final el pais se fue a la mierda y todos nos comimos un mojon, asi que nos toco opositar o emigrar. The End.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (26 Ene 2022)

Tengo ejemplos cercanos, un ingeniero electronico, trabaja actualmente en una oficina haciendo informes, tipica asesoria que trabaja para empresas en plan Mercarroña (Nada relacionado con lo estudiado)

Cobra 1000 pavos menos al año que un Peon Especialista del Metal.

Asi se paga la bajada de nivel.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> jajaja
> 
> No la pagues conmigo
> 
> Yo no tengo la culpa de que tuvieses que abandonar los estudios de ingeniería para meterte en otra cosa más fácil.



ya te digo que a mi la ingenieria me parecia simplista .. se me quedaba corta.. la mayoria no teneis ni puta idea de comprension , especialmente de matematicas aunque eso viene de lejos del bachillerato .. se pasa memorizando .. normal que digas que calculas con software...


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Yo lo que tengo es la prueba de campo.
> 
> Tarugos que se iban quedando atrasados porque se tiraban 3 anyos para aprobar un curso, pasaron al plan nuevo y de repente empezaron a pasar cursos anyo por anyo y con notazas.
> Los que nos quedamos en el plan antiguo confiabamos en que el mercado reconociera lo que era un titulo del plan 1975 vs lo que era lo que vino despues.
> ...



Yo también cursé Plan de 1973 y la diferencia en temario es notoria. Sin embargo, en la práctica real no hay diferencia. El que no sabe algo lo estudia por su cuenta usando la formación que ya tiene como base y punto. El sueldo, el mismo.


----------



## Thundercat (26 Ene 2022)

Yo la mentalidad que tengo hoy en día es que aprender por aprender es tontería. Sólo me pongo a aprender cosas con un proyecto en mente y sé que las voy a necesitar.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> ya te digo que a mi la ingenieria me parecia simplista .. se me quedaba corta..



  

Claro, claro...

Ya sé cómo me dices


----------



## pacomer (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Ese nivel de abstracción no sirve para nada porque un Ingeniero no es un Físico.
> 
> La Ingeniería es Ciencia Aplicada. No te interesa la demostración del teorema fundamental del cálculo (que por cierto en mi IT tuve que aprender y me cayó en examen) sino su aplicación en forma de métodos numéricos y su comprensión para poder entender textos técnico-científicos.



Ese es un buen ejemplo: donde un técnico no vae más allá de una herramienta o teorema ( el TFC) un ingeniero que tenga una base matemática superior sabe que la herramienta en cuestión es una simple derivación de una abstracción matemática( el teorema fund. del cálculo aparece como categoria dentro del álgebra abstracto como una transformación isomórfica entre derivación e integración) para que sirve eso? para aplicar el mismo principio abstracto más allá del cálculo por ejemplo a toda transformación que implique aplicaciones entre un nùmero determinado de funciones y ahi das con conceptos como folds, functores, mónadas etc etc fundamentales a la hora de programar . para qué? para que lo que un tipo hace en 300 lineas y lleno de bugs el ingeniero que controle álgebra te lo haga en 10-20 y el compilador detecte errores antes de ejecutar el SW.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Yo también cursé Plan de 1973 y la diferencia en temario es notoria. Sin embargo, en la práctica real no hay diferencia. El que no sabe algo lo estudia por su cuenta usando la formación que ya tiene como base y punto. El sueldo, el mismo.



En la practica real, dependiendo del campo en el que te muevas, terminas usando los 4 paquetes de software y las 4 hojas de excel paco de siempre con las normas de edificacion, el REBT o similares, porque en Espanya no hay otra cosa.
En el extranjero ya la cosa cambia si empiezas a trabajar en desarrollo de productos y eso, pero al final tienes que aprender por tu cuenta, si o si.

El sistema antiguo era mucho mas duro y filtraba a la gente de forma mas estricta, pero la utilidad que eso tiene en un mercado PACO como el espanyol y en el 90% de los trabajos en general es "cuestionable" como minimo.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Ese es un buen ejemplo: donde un técnico no vae más allá de una herramienta o teorema ( el fund de cálculo) un ingeniero que tenga una base matemática superior sabe que la herramienta en cuestión es una simple derivación de una abstracción matemática( el teorem fund. del cálculo aparece como categoria dentro del álgebra abstracto como una transformación isomórfica entre derivación e integración) para que sirve eso? para aplicar el mismo principio abstracto más allá del cálculo por ejemplo a toda transformación que implique aplicaciones entre un nùmero determinado de funciones y ahi das con conceptos como folds, functores, mónadas etc etc fundamentales a la hora de programar para lo que un



Veo que sabes googlear, felicidades.

El corta/pega se te ha jodido al final, termínalo

jajaja

En fin


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Ese es un buen ejemplo: donde un técnico no vae más allá de una herramienta o teorema ( el fund de cálculo) un ingeniero que tenga una base matemática superior sabe que la herramienta en cuestión es una simple derivación de una abstracción matemática( el teorem fund. del cálculo aparece como categoria dentro del álgebra abstracto como una transformación isomórfica entre derivación e integración) para que sirve eso? para aplicar el mismo principio abstracto más allá del cálculo por ejemplo a toda transformación que implique aplicaciones entre un nùmero determinado de funciones y ahi das con conceptos como folds, functores, mónadas etc etc fundamentales a la hora de programar para lo que un



dejalo . ni quieren saber ni para lo que hacen lo necesitan ...no pidas peras al olmo dice el sabio refran...

por otra parte son necesarios para la funcion que hacen igual que los fps ..cada uno tiene su lugar.. no puedes poner ingenieros superiores a pelar cables ni tampoco pueden salir tantos por año..


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> En la practica real, dependiendo del campo en el que te muevas, terminas usando los 4 paquetes de software y las 4 hojas de excel paco de siempre con las normas de edificacion, el REBT o similares, porque en Espanya no hay otra cosa.
> En el extranjero ya la cosa cambia si empiezas a trabajar en desarrollo de productos y eso, pero al final tienes que aprender por tu cuenta, si o si.
> 
> El sistema antiguo era mucho mas duro y filtraba a la gente de forma mas estricta, pero la utilidad que eso tiene en un mercado PACO como el espanyol y el 90% de los trabajos en general es "cuestionable" como minimo.



ahí te voy, machacar en dureza de forma gratuíta a los chavales es absurdo dado el mercado laboral que tenemos, vamos, ni siquiera en los países que desarrollan son en la mayoría de universidades tan tocapelotas y buscavueltas de los alumnos

así que el que esto sea así responde a algo diferente, si no es mala fe es por incompetencia y falta de conexión con el mundo real


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> En la practica real, dependiendo del campo en el que te muevas, terminas usando los 4 paquetes de software y las 4 hojas de excel paco de siempre con las normas de edificacion, el REBT o similares, porque en Espanya no hay otra cosa.
> En el extranjero ya la cosa cambia si empiezas a trabajar en desarrollo de productos y eso, pero al final tienes que aprender por tu cuenta, si o si.
> 
> El sistema antiguo era mucho mas duro y filtraba a la gente de forma mas estricta, pero la utilidad que eso tiene en un mercado PACO como el espanyol y el 90% de los trabajos en general es "cuestionable" como minimo.



No sólo aquí. El desarrollo, el I+D, es ínfimo comparado con el resto de la ingeniería del día a día.

Y ojo que ahí tienes a físicos, químicos y matemáticos también, la mayoría no son ingenieros.

Por eso el modelo estandar de ingeniero es el de 3 años. El mercado rechaza el exceso de formación.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ahí te voy, machacar en dureza de forma gratuíta a los chavales es absurdo dado el mercado laboral que tenemos, vamos, ni siquiera en los países que desarrollan son en la mayoría de universidades tan tocapelotas y buscavueltas de los alumnos
> 
> así que el que esto sea así responde a algo diferente, *si no es mala fe es por incompetencia y falta de conexión con el mundo real*



Otro florero apuntaba al motivo:
Mantener las hunimiersidades llenas entre repetidores y carne fresca para llevarselo calentito, ocultar las cifras de paro etc.

Hoy eso ha cambiado porque la natalidad se ha desplomado y porque los que estudian hoy son los hermanos menores o hijos de los puteados del pasado y no pican tan facil.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Otro florero apuntaba al motivo:
> Mantener las hunimiersidades llenas entre repetidores y carne fresca para llevarselo calentito, ocultar las cifras de paro etc.
> 
> Hoy eso ha cambiado porque la natalidad se ha desplomado y porque los que estudian hoy son los hermanos menores o hijos de los puteados del pasado y no pican tan facil.



¿Porqué te crees que han metido a machamartillo el modelo de 4 años y no el de 3?

Para tener a la gente un año más pagando y ayudar a enjuagar el agujero económico universitario. De paso justificando el sueldo de profesores enchufados sin asignaturas que impartir.

Lo lógico era sencillamente haber cambiado Diplomado/Ingeniero Técnico/Arquitecto Técnico por Graduado, sin coste para nadie y sin problemas, con adaptación automática. Como se ha hecho en todas partes menos aquí.


----------



## pacomer (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> dejalo . ni quieren saber ni para lo que hacen lo necesitan ...no pidas peras al olmo dice el sabio refran...
> 
> por otra parte son necesarios para la funcion que hacen igual que los fps ..cada uno tiene su lugar.. no puedes poner ingenieros superiores a pelar cables ni tampoco pueden salir tantos por año..



El de FP y los técnicos a la mayoría es cierto que ni les interesa el tema. LO penoso es ver a un ingeniero, aunque menos en nùmero que en el caso de los primeros, que no sabe diferenciar ,por ejemplo, cosas fundamentales en simple TEoria de Conjuntos sin la cual es imposible diseñar una simple Base de datos por mucho sql que se controle. Porque eso es lo que diferencia a un técnico de un ingeniero donde el primero ve una herramienta y se pierde sin ella, el segundo no depende de que le cambien la herramienta.


----------



## joser_jr (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Yo soy profesor en una escuela de ingenieros. En el pasado, he sido profesor o estudiante en varias universidades europeas de prestigio. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que ahora mismo es mucho mas fácil sacarse la carrera que hace años. Ahora bien, no creo que eso sea algo malo. De hecho, yo suelo tener un alto porcentaje de aprobados entre mis alumnos. ¿En qué me baso?

1- Todos mis alumnos de master están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. De hecho, a veces tenemos problemas para encontrar alumnos que trabajen en proyectos de investigación a pesar de poder compaginarlo con el master y ofrecer sueldos dignos. Algunos se van al extranjero a trabajar pero porque ganan mas del doble, no porque no puedan trabajar en España. Si solo aprobaramos a la mitad de los alumnos que se titulan actualmente (como pasaría si hubiera la exigencia de hace años), habría deficit de ingenieros en España.

2- Los alumnos brillantes pueden aprender ahora mas de lo que podían aprender hace años. La diferencia es que no es necesario esforzarse tanto para aprobar (pero si para sacar una nota alta). Al alumno brillante no le hace falta que le amenaces con el suspenso para que rinda a gran nivel. Por tener algunos ingenieros con menos nivel (que no se hubieran titulado hace 20 años), no pierdes a los ingenieros tops que se hubieran titulado en cualquier época (y que hoy en día se titulan con un 9 o mas de media).

3- La dificultad para aprobar no está directamente relacionada con la calidad de la enseñanza. En la mayoría de lugares del mundo (y especialmente en USA) es MUCHO mas fácil aprobar una ingeniería que en España. Cuando los alumnos españoles de ingeniería se van de Erasmus (o de intercambio a universidades americanas) suelen aprobar sin ningún problema. En cambio, cuando los estudiantes extranjeros vienen a España, les cuesta bastante mas aprobar. Y la diferencia era aun mayor hace 20 o 30 años. Y no creo que pienses que la educación universitaria en ingeniería hace 20 años era mucho mas buena en España que en las universidades TOP americanas. Yo mismo estudié en 2008 un año de la carrera en una universidad Top 3 de Europa y saqué mas nota que en España trabajando mucho menos (y saliendo muchísimo mas).


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> El de FP y los técnicos a la mayoría es cierto que ni les interesa el tema. LO penoso es ver a un ingeniero, aunque menos en nùmero que en el caso de los primeros, que no sabe diferenciar ,por ejemplo, cosas fundamentales en simple TEoria de Conjuntos sin la cual es imposible diseñar una simple Base de datos por mucho sql que se controle. Porque eso es lo que diferencia a un técnico de un ingeniero donde el primero ve una herramienta y se pierde sin ella, el segundo no depende de que le cambien la herramienta.



en el fondo es la diferencia entre querer comprender y la de buscarse un curro ... supongo que ira en la personalidad de cada cual..


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (26 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Yo lo que tengo es la prueba de campo.
> 
> Tarugos que se iban quedando atrasados porque se tiraban 3 anyos para aprobar un curso, pasaron al plan nuevo y de repente empezaron a pasar cursos anyo por anyo y con notazas.
> Los que nos quedamos en el plan antiguo confiabamos en que el mercado reconociera lo que era un titulo del plan 1975 vs lo que era lo que vino despues.
> ...



Ojo, que yo apunto a que es como dices.

Pero también debe ser cierto lo de que hay mucho resentido, quejándose por mero resentimiento.

Y que antes además los obligaban a memorizar como loros CANTIDAD de texto, sólo para generar ingenieros sin ingenio.

Y sí... memorizar era jodido pero si ahora no se hace, pues mejor.


Pero ni hablar que las nuevas degeneraciones no creo que valgan para na.


----------



## Turgot (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Yo me alegro de que sufrieras tanto para sacarte la etiqueta de Anís del Mono, para nada más que darte ínfulas en un foro de tarados


----------



## joser_jr (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> hingiñeros paco.... y porque aun no has visto inginieros negrocs.. no te queda a ti que ver..



Pues yo tengo dos alumnos negros. Y da la casualidad que uno es de los mejores de su promoción mientras que el otro es de los peores.


----------



## joser_jr (26 Ene 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El problema, en realidad, es cómo llega la gente de lo que era el bachillerato.
> 
> Algún compañero de estudios quedó de profesor en una de las antiguas ingeniería superior, cuenta que estudiantes que debían de ser los dos o tres mejores de cada instituto o colegio (por sus notas en selectividad), tienen que aprender trigonometría los primeros días de ingeniería.
> 
> Evidentemente, luego pasa lo que comentas.



Depende mucho de la nota de corte. En carreras donde la nota de corte es superior a 11/12, los alumnos que entran tienen (por lo general) buen nivel.
Eso sí, en carreras con notas de corte bajas si que te encuentras alumnos que no se entiende como han aprobado bachillerato y selectividad.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Los que nos quedamos en el plan antiguo confiabamos en que el mercado reconociera lo que era un titulo del plan 1975 vs lo que era lo que vino despues.



Jeje. Iluso. La empresa paco española quiere comepollas que metan horas. 
Se la sopla plan antiguo o nuevo. 
Te lo dice uno del plan antiguo con 21 años de experiencia en las ingenierías española top


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Ene 2022)

La ESCUELA sirve como cárcel para encerrar a tiempo parcial a los niños y jóvenes, con la intención añadida de formarles de acuerdo a los intereses del ESTADO y el GRAN CAPITAL.

Eso es la escuela, sobre todo la universitaria.

Ahora el *ESTADO *español *ya no necesita tantos universitarios como antes*, pero con la baja natalidad ya lo tiene logrado. Por tanto, el siguiente paso es ir cerrando universidades a medida que el ESTADO ya no las necesite...

Con las sucesivas subidas del salario mínimo interprofesional consiguen desincentivar que la gente estudie carreras ya que los salarios de los empleos cualificados no van a subir de forma proporcional a la subida del SMI.

No obstante, *por ahora*, siguen siendo necesarias las universidades porque aún hay una masa importante de jóvenes a los que seguir manteniendo encerrados y engañados, para que no den problemas... hasta que la sustitución poblacional por inmigración haya sido completada.

Hasta que ya no han hecho falta más universitarios, se ha promovido la titulitis, y la gente se ha lanzado a estudiar carreras, teniendo o no capacidad para ello... y el Estado dando becas a trote y moche. Por ahora las universidades siguen funcionando, pero a medida que la población envejezca, disminuya y sea sustituida por inmigración, irán cerrando.

Y si lo que importa es la capacitación y el esfuerzo, es precisamente la UNIVERSIDAD MASIVA la que ha impedido a los más capacitados y más esforzados sobresalir sobre el resto... Es todo al revés de lo que indican las apariencias, todo al revés. A más universidad, más mediocridad generalizada... Por no hablar del *adoctrinamiento masivo* que se da en las carreras de letras... adoctrinamiento que sirve para formar a los *futuros cuadros de mando que sostendrán el sistema de dominación...*

La gente no se quiere dar cuenta de la REALIDAD: la etapa de la titulitis universitaria, del crecimiento infinito de la economía y del bienestarismo HA TERMINADO... Ahora las clases dominantes están preparando economías de GUERRA, en las cuales ya no hará falta tanto titulado, sino mano de obra barata y sumisa. La población será en un 90% clase baja, y el 10% clase dominante y sus servidores (empezando por la policía y el ejército que son la base del ESTADO, es decir el poder coercitivo).


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Pues yo tengo dos alumnos negros. Y da la casualidad que uno es de los mejores de su promoción mientras que el otro es de los peores.



sin duda sin duda , los negrocs son el futuro...futuro negro...


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> El de FP y los técnicos a la mayoría es cierto que ni les interesa el tema. LO penoso es ver a un ingeniero, aunque menos en nùmero que en el caso de los primeros, que no sabe diferenciar ,por ejemplo, cosas fundamentales en simple TEoria de Conjuntos sin la cual es imposible diseñar una simple Base de datos por mucho sql que se controle. Porque eso es lo que diferencia a un técnico de un ingeniero donde el primero ve una herramienta y se pierde sin ella, el segundo no depende de que le cambien la herramienta.



Estás muy confundido. Eso es cuestión de cómo es cada uno, no de si tu carrera es de 3 ó 5. Yo llevo más de 20 años en consultoría de ingeniería y si no me dicen qué título tienen, es imposible distinguir a un IT de un I. Lo que sí se distingue es al que tiene capacidad de solucionar problemas y al que no.

Hazte las pajas mentales que quieras.


----------



## joser_jr (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> ya te digo que a mi la ingenieria me parecia simplista .. se me quedaba corta.. la mayoria no teneis ni puta idea de comprension , especialmente de matematicas aunque eso viene de lejos del bachillerato .. se pasa memorizando .. normal que digas que calculas con software...



Para un estudiante de hoy en día que las materias les resulten simples, tiene miles de forma de profundizar. De hecho, basta con el preguntar al profesor, para que le pase varios libros y artículos científicos con los conceptos matemáticos expuestos de forma mucho mas formal, detallada y rigurosa.

Sin embargo, si los profesores intentaramos enseñar con ese material a todos los alumnos, el 90% de ellos se quedarían atras y las clases no les servirían de nada.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Para un estudiante de hoy en día que las materias les resulten simples, tiene miles de forma de profundizar. De hecho, basta con el preguntar al profesor, para que le pase varios libros y artículos científicos con los conceptos matemáticos expuestos de forma mucho mas formal, detallada y rigurosa.
> 
> Sin embargo, si los profesores intentaramos enseñar con ese material a todos los alumnos, el 90% de ellos se quedarían atras y las clases no les servirían de nada.



que me estas contando ? pero si otro de los problemas es que la mayoria de profesores no teneis ni puta idea tampoco ... es un sistema que se retroalimenta..ahora va a resultar que los profesores españoles estan sobrecualificados..jaja


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

y otra razon de la "leva de mano" que se ha producido ha sido la aparicion de las privadas por supuesto..


----------



## LeeMarvin (26 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Un sistema de mierda heredado de las Grand-Ecole francesas.
> 
> Dicho esto, a todos los hinjeñeros del foro os pregunto, por qué en las carreras sanitarias la formación es buena (no está devaluada la enseñanza) , la demanda cada año es mayor y las condiciones laborales son buenas en comparación? Quizás porque los médicos y enfermeros han protegido su sector mientras que los hinjeñeros hispanistanies han sido incapaces de hacer que el país retenga algo de industria, que no proliferaran escuelas como setas y que las condiciones laborales bajaran a los infiernos?
> 
> ...



No soy ingeniero pero creo que el tipo que es verdaderamente listo es individualista. Si cree que de su cabeza pueden salir cosas nuevas que le pueden hacer rico, mirará por él. Su mentalidad es muy distinta de otros colectivos como los médicos, que no siendo tontos, piensan más en modo colmena. 
Lo que pasa es que en españa se hace rico por talento poca gente y pronto se viene la frustración.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> ya te digo que a mi la ingenieria me parecia simplista .. se me quedaba corta.. la mayoria no teneis ni puta idea de comprension , especialmente de matematicas aunque eso viene de lejos del bachillerato .. se pasa memorizando .. normal que digas que calculas con software...



Demuestras que no sabes nada de lo que hablas, una y otra vez.

Todo el mundo calcula con software, independientemente de lo que sepa. Los problemas complejos requieren en el 99,99% de los casos, cálculos con software de elementos finitos. A ningún ingeniero del nivel que sea se le ocurre hoy en día y desde hace décadas calcular sin software.

En fin, por algo las facultades de económicas y empresariales están llenas de ingenieros frustrados.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Demuestras que no sabes nada de lo que hablas, una y otra vez.
> 
> Todo el mundo calcula con software, independientemente de lo que sepa. Los problemas complejos requieren en el 99,99% de los casos, cálculos con software de elementos finitos. A ningún ingeniero del nivel que sea se le ocurre hoy en día y desde hace décadas calcular sin software.
> 
> En fin, por algo las facultades de económicas y empresariales están llenas de ingenieros frustrados.



si , pero tendras que comprender lo que estas calculando borrego , si te sale extraño el calculo o algo... en fin , monos con metralletas...


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Demuestras que no sabes nada de lo que hablas, una y otra vez.
> 
> Todo el mundo calcula con software, independientemente de lo que sepa. Los problemas complejos requieren en el 99,99% de los casos, cálculos con software de elementos finitos. A ningún ingeniero del nivel que sea se le ocurre hoy en día y desde hace décadas calcular sin software.
> 
> En fin, por algo las facultades de económicas y empresariales están llenas de ingenieros frustrados.



si , pero tendras que comprender lo que estas calculando borrego , si te sale extraño el calculo o algo... en fin , monos con metralletas...


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> si , pero tendras que comprender lo que estas calculando borrego , si te sale extraño el calculo o algo... en fin , monos con metralletas...



Y vuelta la burra al trigo. Te pones en evidencia con tu ignorancia.

Saber cálculo te sirve para comprobar si la 'caja negra' del software va por donde debe o si yerra por error grosero. NADIE y te reto a que demuestres lo contrario, dibuja a mano ni calcula a mano por la sencilla razón de que un ordenador es más fiable y muchísimo más rápido.

Yo hice DOS asignaturas anuales de geometría descriptiva y dibujo técnico, todo a MANO, lápiz y después tinta. A mano. ¿Cuántos planos he hecho a mano en 20 años? 0. Ni yo ni nadie que yo conozca, de ningún nivel.

Si no sabes lo que tienes que saber no podrás usar el software, en primer lugar, porque no sabrás ni cómo pedirle que te resuelva el cálculo.

Infórmate antes de opinar y deja de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Y vuelta la burra al trigo. Te pones en evidencia con tu ignorancia.
> 
> Saber cálculo te sirve para comprobar si la 'caja negra' del software va por donde debe o si yerra por error grosero. NADIE y te reto a que demuestres lo contrario, dibuja a mano ni calcula a mano por la sencilla razón de que un ordenador es más fiable y muchísimo más rápido.



obviamente , nadie sabe ya hacer raices cuadradas . pero un ingeniero superior sabe aproximarlas porque tiene base , tu no , te tires el pegote que quieras ...es una diferencia cualitativa.. sois operarios no pensadores..


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> obviamente , nadie sabe ya hacer raices cuadradas . pero un ingeniero superior sabe aproximarlas porque tiene base , tu no , te tires el pegote que quieras ...es una diferencia cualitativa.. sois operarios no pensadores..



  

Una raíz cuadrada se aproxima mentalmente, no hace falta ni calculadora.

En cualquier ingeniería de cualquier nivel se estudian métodos numéricos, bein como asignatura o bien como parte de otras asignaturas, excepto en los planes más antiguos. Claro que no sabes ni de qué cojones te hablo, por supuesto. De Económicas y tal.

Menudo subnormal ignorante


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Una raíz cuadrada se aproxima mentalmente, no hace falta ni calculadora.
> 
> Menudo subnormal



te estoy dando un ejemplo concreto que para ti con tu pensar pedestre eres incapaz de extrapolar a otros calculos..ahi se demuestra tu cortedad.. aproxima una de 9 cifras a ver ...

no sabrias ni calcularla por series no obstante... es la diferencia de base y de abstraccion que teneis..


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> te estoy dando un ejemplo concreto que para ti con tu pensar pedestre eres incapaz de extrapolar a otros calculos..ahi se demuestra tu cortedad..
> 
> no sabrias ni calcularla por series no obstante... es la diferencia de base y de abstraccion que teneis..



Por series se calcula ya en cálculo de primero. Menudo ejemplo gilipollas. Ig-no-ran-te

Hasta en los grados de hoy en día se estudia eso.

Imagino que en Económicas eso será ya cálculos complejísimos de 5º de carrera, jajaja. En fin


----------



## Archibald (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Una raíz cuadrada se aproxima mentalmente, no hace falta ni calculadora.
> 
> En cualquier ingeniería de cualquier nivel se estudian métodos numéricos, bein como asignatura o bien como parte de otras asignaturas, excepto en los planes más antiguos. Claro que no sabes ni de qué cojones te hablo, por supuesto. De Económicas y tal.
> 
> Menudo subnormal ignorante



Pero que coño rebuznas tú de métodos numéricos desde tu consultaría Paco en la que como mucho diseñáis los extractores de WC del bar Manolo.
Para los proyectos que tú haces, te doy la razón, basta con ser perito. De hecho bastaría con ser FP.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Pero que coño rebuznas tú de métodos numéricos desde tu consultaría Paco en la que como mucho diseñáis los extractores de WC del bar Manolo.
> Para los proyectos que tú haces, te doy la razón, basta con ser perito. De hecho bastaría con ser FP.




Try again


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> obviamente , nadie sabe ya hacer raices cuadradas . pero un ingeniero superior sabe aproximarlas porque tiene base , tu no , te tires el pegote que quieras ...es una diferencia cualitativa.. sois operarios no pensadores..



Un ingeniero superior sabe aproximarlas y uno de iti no.

A ver como te lo digo, un matemático sabe de matemáticas y un ingeniero cree que sabe de algo.

Ves la diferencia?


----------



## Archibald (26 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Un ingeniero superior sabe aproximarlas y uno de iti no.
> 
> A ver como te lo digo, un matemático sabe de matemáticas y un ingeniero cree que sabe de algo.
> 
> Ves la diferencia?



Tú no eres ingeniero, eres perito (según dices), no deberías opinar categóricamente sobre las matemáticas que sabe o no sabe un ingeniero.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Un ingeniero superior sabe aproximarlas y uno de iti no.
> 
> A ver como te lo digo, un matemático sabe de matemáticas y un ingeniero cree que sabe de algo.
> 
> Ves la diferencia?



En las ITIs se estudian métodos numéricos. Aproximar con series es absolutamente gilipollesco y de cálculo de primero, no es ni de asignatura de métodos numéricos.

Hasta un ingeniero de USA estudia eso en primero


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Tú no eres ingeniero, eres perito (según dices), no deberías opinar categóricamente sobre las matemáticas que sabe o no sabe un ingeniero.



¿Tu señora te la pega con un IT? ¿es eso?


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Tú no eres ingeniero, eres perito (según dices), no deberías opinar categóricamente sobre las matemáticas que sabe o no sabe un ingeniero.



No lo uno ni lo otro. De donde sacas que soy perito?

Me gustaría que me muestres donde digo yo que soy Perito


----------



## Archibald (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> ¿Tu señora te la pega con un IT? ¿es eso?



Como vas con Industriales, ya la has terminado, campeón?

*Tema mítico* : - Soy un fabricante español..de Barcelona (II)

Quizá te falte capacidad de análisis y pensamiento abstracto. Ánimo, total siempre puedes seguir en la consultaría Paco firmando proyectos de retretes.


----------



## joser_jr (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> que me estas contando ? pero si otro de los problemas es que la mayoria de profesores no teneis ni puta idea tampoco ... es un sistema que se retroalimenta..ahora va a resultar que los profesores españoles estan sobrecualificados..jaja



Yo he trabajado de profesor en dos universidades europeas (que salen bastante altas en los rankings). Si no tengo ni idea aquí, tampoco tenía ni idea cuando trabajaba allí. Los españoles tendemos a infravalorar siempre todo lo español (incluso, o especialmente, los que se autodenominan patriotas). Cuando trabajas fuera te das cuenta de que ese complejo que tenemos no está, en absoluto, justificado (al menos en mi campo).

En mi departamento normalmente solo consiguen llegar a profesores alumnos con grandes expedientes y que han publicado mucho durante el doctorado.

El problema es que no se miran en absoluto las capacidades docentes: Un investigador genial que sea un profesor pésimo consigue plaza sin problemas. Un investigador malo que sea un profesor genial no consigue plaza. Pero es un problema que se da en las universidades de todo el mundo.

PD: Mi opinión quizás está un poco sesgada pues mi departamento es top 50/75 mundial en su disciplina (según los rankings internacionales).


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Por series se calcula ya en cálculo de primero. Menudo ejemplo gilipollas. Ig-no-ran-te
> 
> Hasta en los grados de hoy en día se estudia eso.
> 
> Imagino que en Económicas eso será ya cálculos complejísimos de 5º de carrera, jajaja. En fin



es en calculo de 2º o 3º metodos numericos ..empiezo a pensar que tu no has estudiado ingenieria ...yo esos cursos si los pase..


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Como vas con Industriales, ya la has terminado, campeón?
> 
> *Tema mítico* : - Soy un fabricante español..de Barcelona (II)
> 
> Quizá te falte capacidad de análisis y pensamiento abstracto. Ánimo, total siempre puedes seguir en la consultaría Paco firmando proyectos de retretes.



Efectivamente, además de IT Minas soy graduado en Tec. Industriales y en otro par de añitos II

No me has contestado


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> es en calculo de 2º o 3º metodos numericos ..empiezo a pensar que tu no has estudiado ingenieria ...yo esos cursos si los pase..



Los desarrollos en serie se estudian en Cálculo como parte de la asignatura. No es ni métodos numéricos, de gilipollesco que es.

¿Seguro que acabaste económicas?

Venga otro zasca para el licenciado


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Como vas con Industriales, ya la has terminado, campeón?
> 
> *Tema mítico* : - Soy un fabricante español..de Barcelona (II)
> 
> Quizá te falte capacidad de análisis y pensamiento abstracto. Ánimo, total siempre puedes seguir en la consultaría Paco firmando proyectos de retretes.



ola.

Me puedes decir donde digo que soy perito?


----------



## Archibald (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Como vas con Industriales, ya la has terminado, campeón?
> 
> *Tema mítico* : - Soy un fabricante español..de Barcelona (II)
> 
> Quizá te falte capacidad de análisis y pensamiento abstracto. Ánimo, total siempre puedes seguir en la consultaría Paco firmando proyectos de retretes.



Jo, jo, no. No falla, eres otro perito ACOMPLEJAD


acmecito dijo:


> Efectivamente, además de IT Minas soy graduado en Tec. Industriales y en otro par de añitos II
> 
> No me has contestado



Pero si ya no se imparte la técnica de industriales. No eres ni perito, jo, jo, jo. Solo un triste ACOMPLEJADO.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Los desarrollos en serie se estudian en Cálculo como parte de la asignatura. No es ni métodos numéricos, de gilipollesco que es.
> 
> ¿Seguro que acabaste económicas?
> 
> Venga otro zasca para el licenciado



las series si pero los desarrollos no ... estas equivocado o no tienes memoria .probablemente porque nunca la tuviste..


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Jo, jo, no. No falla, eres otro perito ACOMPLEJAD
> 
> Pero si ya no se imparte la técnica de industriales. No eres ni perito, jo, jo, jo. Solo un triste ACOMPLEJADO.



Oye saco de mierda 

Me puedes enseñar el mensaje en donde digo que soy PERITO?


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> las series si pero los desarrollos no ... estas equivocado o no tienes memoria .probablemente porque nunca la tuviste..



El desarrollo en serie es sumar una serie, básicamente. Eres un puto ignorante.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Jo, jo, no. No falla, eres otro perito ACOMPLEJAD
> 
> Pero si ya no se imparte la técnica de industriales. No eres ni perito, jo, jo, jo. Solo un triste ACOMPLEJADO.



Graduado en Tec. Industriales = Graduado en TecNOLOGÍAS Industriales. Lo que sustituye al 1er Ciclo de antes pero con un año más. Por cierto, me convalidaron desde IT... incluso dos de Ind por una de Minas, en un par de casos. Vaya, vaya...

Otro gilipollas, jajaja como el economista


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Tú no eres ingeniero, eres perito (según dices), no deberías opinar categóricamente sobre las matemáticas que sabe o no sabe un ingeniero.



Estoy esperando a que me digas donde digo que soy perito

Venga, tanto insultar y ahora no sales de tu escondite


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Estoy esperando a que me digas donde digo que soy perito
> 
> Venga, tanto insultar y ahora no sales de tu escondite



Te está confundiendo conmigo, creo. No le da para más.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Yo he trabajado de profesor en dos universidades europeas (que salen bastante altas en los rankings). Si no tengo ni idea aquí, tampoco tenía ni idea cuando trabajaba allí. Los españoles tendemos a infravalorar siempre todo lo español (incluso, o especialmente, los que se autodenominan patriotas). Cuando trabajas fuera te das cuenta de que ese complejo que tenemos no está, en absoluto, justificado (al menos en mi campo).
> 
> En mi departamento normalmente solo consiguen llegar a profesores alumnos con grandes expedientes y que han publicado mucho durante el doctorado.
> 
> ...



Totalmente cierto. No se comprueba que el profesor sabe transmitir el conocimiento y/o motivar al alumno. Pero eso pasa en todos los estamentos de la docencia pública, porque al final apruebas una oposición y ya. Y encima no se te puede echar por ser mal profesor.


----------



## Funci-vago (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Toda esa gentuza, esos calbos, esa basura... se mete en este foro y encima alardea de unas mierdas de carreras que son repetir asignatura hasta que te ponen el problema que te has memorizado. Y lloran porque las oposicioneh zon impozibleh, zolo aprueban loj enzufao


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Ene 2022)

LOS INGENIEROS DE USA SON TONTOS PORQUE NO LES TORTURAN EN LA POLITÉCNICA JEJEJEJEJEJ

E INCOMPETENTES 

JEJEJEJEEJ


----------



## Archibald (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Graduado en Tec. Industriales = Graduado en TecNOLOGÍAS Industriales. Lo que sustituye al 1er Ciclo de antes pero con un año más. Por cierto, me convalidaron desde IT... incluso dos de Ind por una de Minas, en un par de casos. Vaya, vaya...
> 
> Otro gilipollas, jajaja como el economista



Vamos a ver si nos aclaramos, estás argumentando que para tu trabajo mierder en una consultora Paco basta con los conocimientos de perito y que, según dices, es así en el 99,95% de los trabajos de ingeniería pero… luego resulta que descubrimos que estás, con años que la tana, cursando un grado de industriales…

Aclárate. Lo que nos ha quedado claro a los demás es que eres otro perito acomplejado trabajando en una consultora Paco ganando cuatro duros y que te atreves a pontificar sobre conocimientos de los que no tienes puta idea.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Vamos a ver si nos aclaramos, estas argumentando que para tu trabajo mierder en una consultora Paco basta con los conocimientos de perito y que, según dices, es así en el 99,95% de los trabajos de ingeniería pero… luego resulta que descubrimos que estas con años que la tana cursando el grado de industriales…
> 
> Aclárate.



Vamos a ver si nos aclaramos. No nos has aclarado si un perito se folla a tu señora y por eso estás tan cabreado.

Graduado = IT en atribuciones. No necesito la firma de II por que ese Grado no tiene, es como el 1er ciclo de II. Y el máster lo mismo porque la firma de industriales no vale nada en proyectos mineros. Si quisiese firma haría máster... de Minas. No lo hago porque tampoco me aporta absolutamente nada, ni de conocimientos ni de firma.

No sabes ni de qué hablas, pobre subnormal.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ene 2022)

pero de qué conocimientos megaespeciales estás hablando?



Archibald dijo:


> Vamos a ver si nos aclaramos, estás argumentando que para tu trabajo mierder en una consultora Paco basta con los conocimientos de perito y que, según dices, es así en el 99,95% de los trabajos de ingeniería pero… luego resulta que descubrimos que estás, con años que la tana, cursando un grado de industriales…
> 
> Aclárate. Lo que nos ha quedado claro a los demás es que eres otro perito acomplejado trabajando en una consultora Paco ganando cuatro duros y que te atreves a pontificar sobre conocimientos de los que no tienes puta idea.


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> LOS INGENIEROS DE USA SON TONTOS PORQUE NO LES TORTURAN EN LA POLITÉCNICA JEJEJEJEJEJ
> 
> E INCOMPETENTES
> 
> JEJEJEJEEJ



No zaven resolvé hintegrales triple con regla y compá como me henzeñaron a mí en la ECUELA


----------



## Archibald (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Vamos a ver si nos aclaramos. No nos has aclarado si un perito se folla a tu señora y por eso estás tan cabreado.
> 
> Graduado = IT en atribuciones. No necesito la firma de II por que ese Grado no tiene, es como el 1er ciclo de II. Y el máster lo mismo por que la firma de industriales no vale nada en proyectos mineros. Si quisiese firma haría máster... de Minas. No lo hago porque tampoco me aporta absolutamente nada, ni de conocimientos ni de firma.
> 
> No sabes ni de qué hablas, pobre subnormal.



Parece que lo que tampoco necesitas es aprender ortografía.

PD: mi señora no se follaría a ningún perito porque, entre otros motivos como el ser mujer conservadora y fiel, ella tiene una ingeniería superior y opina lo mismo que yo sobre los peritos: la mayoría (salvo alguna honrosa excepción) son unos acomplejados. Típicos que llegaron a la hunibersidad bajo el mantra sociata de “igualdah para todos, el hijo porrero del hovrero tiene derecho a tener una carrera”


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> No zaven resolvé hintegrales triple con regla y compá como me henzeñaron a mí en la ECUELA



Al menos son menos lamentables que los que entraron en un taller y se pasaron un año barriendo hasta que a uno le dio lastima y le dio por enseñarles un poco... que eso ya es paquismo grado leyenda.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

y todos defendiendo ese sistema de servidumbre como unico metodo de aprendizaje.


----------



## joser_jr (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Totalmente cierto. No se comprueba que el profesor sabe transmitir el conocimiento y/o motivar al alumno. Pero eso pasa en todos los estamentos de la docencia pública, porque al final apruebas una oposición y ya. Y encima no se te puede echar por ser mal profesor.



Los de secundaria y bachillerato tienen que hacer el MAES.
Los de magisterio han estudiado sobre docencia en la carrera.
Pero en la universidad puedes estar dando clases sin haber recibido ninguna formación ni tener experiencia docente.

De hecho, yo mismo empecé a dar clases en la universidad sin haber recibido ninguna formación docente. En mi caso, sí que tenía un poco de experiencia dando clases en academias privadas pero esto no afectó en absoluto para que empezara a dar clases. Posteriormente, he ido a cursos y he leido mucho sobre docencia pero porque me gusta y porque creo que es mi responsabilidad dar buenas clases a los alumnos. Pero si hubiera pensado solo en lo que me resulta útil (a nivel de carrera profesional), debería haber dedicado esas horas a publicar algunos artículos mas.

Tengo compañeros que son grandísimos investigadores pero no tienen ninguna vocación docente. Dan clases porque es la única manera de estabilizarse en la universidad. Por desgracia, no existe una figura estable como investigador.


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Al menos son menos lamentables que los que entraron en un taller y se pasaron un año barriendo hasta que a uno le dio lastima y le dio por enseñarles un poco... que eso ya es paquismo grado leyenda.



Y muchos de esos acabaron en la cola del paro o de eternos becados saltando de empresa en empresa


----------



## Sk666 (26 Ene 2022)

Serán los ingenieros que conoce el OP, claro. La enseñanza en España siempre ha sido basura, contenidos, contenidos y más contenidos. Se ponen a desarrollar y cero patatero...

Dónde es la jungla de la ignorancia es en esos puestos intermedios - altos, mánagers, JP's que no saben hacer la o con un canuto y que abundan en las principales consultoras de este país.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Parece que lo que tampoco necesitas es aprender ortografía.
> 
> PD: mi señora no se follaría a ningún perito porque, entre otros motivos como el ser mujer conservadora y fiel, ella tiene una ingeniería superior y opina lo mismo que yo sobre los peritos: la mayoría (salvo alguna honrosa excepción) son unos acomplejados. Típicos que llegaron a la hunibersidad bajo el mantra sociata de “igualdah para todos, el hijo porrero del hovrero tiene derecho a tener una carrera”



jajjaa

Menudo par de gilipollas

Puedes repetir el argumento lo que quieras. La realidad es la que es: los ingenieros son los titulados de tres o cuatro años, como demuestra la práctica profesional en el mundo entero.

Todos los titulados de cinco (o seis) años lleváis 40 años lloriqueando sin éxito alguno mientras las carreras técnicas de tres cursos (ahora cuatro) os comen la merienda año tras año.

Lo siento, te jodes.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Los de secundaria y bachillerato tienen que hacer el MAES.
> Los de magisterio han estudiado sobre docencia en la carrera.
> Pero en la universidad puedes estar dando clases sin haber recibido ninguna formación ni tener experiencia docente.
> 
> ...



La idea de trabajar como investigador en la Universidad es que además transmitas el conocimiento a los alumnos, que para eso es la universidad. No todo el mundo vale para eso.


----------



## Archibald (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> La idea de trabajar como investigador en la Universidad es que además transmitas el conocimiento a los alumnos, que para eso es la universidad. No todo el mundo vale para eso.



El tema de la universidad te pilla cerca, con más años que la tos y todavía sigues matriculado.

Lo curioso es que luego nos dices que con los conocimientos de perito te valen en tu consultoría Paco, ¿por qué sigues “estudiando”?


----------



## Espectrum (26 Ene 2022)

menudo flipao... hay de todo.... y lo más importante es que la carrera te enseña poco o nada. 
normalmente los ya mayores de 40 están taaan desfasados que no puedo ni hablar con ellos. Yo tengo más de 40 pero estoy al día, que eso es lo que mucha gente no hace. Aprender se aprende toda la vida, la universidad sólo es para tener una base y que después te suenen algunas cosas....


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> El tema de la universidad te pilla cerca, con más años que la tos y todavía sigues matriculado.
> 
> Lo curioso es que luego nos dices que con los conocimientos de perito te valen en tu consultoría Paco, ¿por qué sigues “estudiando”?



porque si hizo minas ingenieria tecnica es porque no le daria nota para mas . probablemente ni le salio trabajo mas que esporadico.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> El tema de la universidad te pilla cerca, con más años que la tos y todavía sigues matriculado.
> 
> Lo curioso es que luego nos dices que con los conocimientos de perito te valen en tu consultoría Paco, ¿por qué sigues “estudiando”?





Venga, que eres un hinjeniero de la ostia. Échale un poco de imaginación superior, que ya te repites...


----------



## Cicciolino (26 Ene 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Toda esa gentuza, esos calbos, esa basura... se mete en este foro y encima alardea de *unas mierdas de carreras que son repetir asignatura hasta que te ponen el problema que te has memorizado*. Y lloran porque las oposicioneh zon impozibleh, zolo aprueban loj enzufao





A eso precisamente van los hestudiantes de henjiñyllería a las famosas academias de lo suyo, a que les den el trabajo hecho de los ejercicios con los pasos a memorizar, ahorrándose así el curro de machacar de verdad los conceptos a lo largo de +500 páginas de manual.

Luego, en el examen, si sale un problema típico, cambian los números y sanseacabó, pero, si sale un problema "atípico" que no aparece en sus apuntillos de la academia, braman que su caguega es mu difísir y que qué mal cómo está hoguanisao tó'. Y se callan la verdad de las cosas, guardándola bajo siete llaves. Ahora cargan contra los zoomers a la boloñesa, que no tienen que pasar por ese sinsentido.

Peores que los loritos funsis A1 cantatemas, en efecto; o que los funsiganabís que critican a los interinos y sus procesos de consolidación de plasitas. ¡Mira qué multipéich mierdoso lleno de quejas han jiñado entre todos!, ¡parece un pipicán para mermaos!


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> porque si hizo minas ingenieria tecnica es porque no le daria nota para mas . probablemente ni le salio trabajo mas que esporadico.



Yo terminé la carrera que empecé. Bueno, ahora dos en realidad. Tú fracasaste y te pasaste a otra más fácil.

Cada uno en su sitio.

Venga, otro zasca que te llevas


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> A eso precisamente van los hestudiantes de henjiñyllería a las famosas academias de lo suyo, a que les den el trabajo hecho de los ejercicios con los pasos a memorizar, ahorrándose así el curro de machacar de verdad los conceptos a lo largo de +500 páginas de manual.
> 
> Luego, en el examen, si sale un problema típico, cambian lo números y sanseacabó, pero, si sale un problema "atípico" que no aparece en sus apuntillos de la academia, braman que su caguega es mu difísir y que qué mal cómo está hoguanisao tó'. Y se callan la verdad de las cosas, guardándola bajo siete llaves. Ahora cargan contra los zoomers a la boloñesa, que no tienen que pasar por ese sin sentido.
> 
> Peores que los loritos funsis A1 cantatemas, en efecto; o que los que critican a los interinos y sus procesos de consolidación de plasitas. ¡Mira qué multipéich mierdoso lleno de quejas han jiñado entre todos!, ¡parece un pipicán para mermaos!



esa es otra verdad . era curioso , las clases eran de teoria , muy mal explicada pero teoria sola , y luego los examenes eran ejercicios de academia maquinales con algun truquillo..

pero seguro que siguen ahora yendo a academias eso no lo descartes..


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Yo terminé la carrera que empecé. Bueno, ahora dos en realidad. Tú fracasaste y te pasaste a otra más fácil.
> 
> Cada uno en su sitio.
> 
> Venga, otro zasca que te llevas



si hiciste minas es obvio que es porque no tenias nota para otra ...como no se te ve interes real por aprender si hiciste otra despues es obviamente porque no te daba trabajo la tecnica.. aunque aqui dudamos que tengas incluso la tecnica por lo que sueltas..

yo me cambie pòrque no me gusto el tema de hacer el indio en academias y no aprender realmente no como tu que te conformas con picar tecla..hay que tener mas aspiraciones ..


----------



## Cicciolino (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> esa es otra verdad . era curioso , las clases eran de teoria , muy mal explicada pero teoria sola , y luego los examenes eran ejercicios de academia maquinales con algun truquillo..
> 
> pero seguro que siguen ahora yendo a academias eso no lo descartes..



Siguen yendo, sin duda, por inercia y porque a la hunibersitat entra gente cada vez peor preparada. Las clases son una mierda. También es cierto que sería imposible impartirlas de verdad, porque pocos las comprenderían. Y no quedan tampoco profesores capaces de entender a fondo los conceptos y de, además, explicarlos bien, que ese es otro cantar...

Como señalas, lo que desprecian los henjiñylleritos presuntuosos es la teoría, ¿y qué cojones van a practicar si no saben la teoría? Pues nada, naturalmente. La academia es una halludita para aprobar sin aprender. Un atajo. Y que ahora los que llevan titulándose así desde hace al menos treinta años critiquen que se les regale el titulillo a los zoomers es hipócrita cuanto menos.

No creo que ni el 1% de los titulados en ingeniería vivos sean capaces de estudiar con rigor un manual de lo suyo. Y esos son los únicos que deberían acceder a una hipotética educación superior tomada en serio.

Pero la hunimiersitat lleva destruída décadas. Algunos quieren fingir que cuando ellos fueron sí que era dura de verdad, pero contribuyen con esa mentira al gran timo, y todo por proteger su autoestimita de chimpancés. Bolonia es tan sólo el último clavo en el ataúd. En fin, lo de siempre. Son el valladar que impide que nada cambie. Los tenemos por doquier en este hilito dándose golpes en el pecho, presumiendo de lo que no son. Y se les nota incluso en cómo se expresan.

Sea.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> si hiciste minas es obvio que es porque no tenias nota para otra ...como no se te ve interes real por aprender si hiciste otra despues es obviamente porque no te daba trabajo la tecnica.. aunque aqui dudamos que tengas incluso la tecnica por lo que sueltas..
> 
> yo me cambie pòrque no me gusto el tema de hacer el indio en academias y no aprender realmente no como tu que te conformas con picar tecla..hay que tener mas aspiraciones ..



En mi zona Minas es una carrera tradicional, porque es región minera. Con mucha salida laboral en construcción sobre todo, y en minería por supuesto porque somos pocos y tenemos atribuciones exclusivas.

Mirando datos en el INE rápidamente, tasa de paro en 2019: 8,2% frente al 14% general. Cuando yo acabé, ni el 4%. 

No pasa nada, eres uno más de tantos. Las carreras tipo Económicas, ADE, etc., están repletas de fracasadetes rebotados de carreras más difíciles, sobre todo de ingenierías. Más de uno de mi escuela de minas terminó allí. Incluso en Derecho, jajaja. De no aprobar ni una a triunfar sacando todo.

Lo importante es ser feliz, así que pasa página y olvida tu fracaso en la ingeniería.


----------



## Marvelita (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...




Antes eran dificiles porque entraba mucha mas gente que ahora; una llantina típica de las escuelas mas abolengas es que las matriculaciones bajan año tras años, y me parece normal. Antes el mercado tenia que regularse de alguna forma, españa no es que fuera mucho mas industrial que ahora; pues la forma de que no se saturara el mercado de ingenieros de caminos, minas, montes, agrónomos era haciendo al carrera difícil y que no salieran mas de 10 o 12 por escuela al año. Antes estudiar ingenieria era, como poco, sinonimo de salario a un nivel de pagar una hipoteca en pocos años, no mas de 10...

Ahora las matriculas han bajado y el numero de grados en ingenieria han subido a un nivel de burbuja. Con cada nueva moda tecnologica que sale las universidades pueden hacer grados de 4 años. Realmente esto es una mala aplicacion del plan bolonia, que lo que venia en realidad es a reducir el catalogo de titulos, al menos a nivel de grado, y a aumentarlo a nivel de master: especializacion. En esto han tenido mucha culpa los colegios profesionales.

En realidad deberia haber existido un solo grado de ingenieria de tres años, mas un grado de "mencion" que otorgara atribuciones profesionales de ingeniero tecnico de X; un alumno podria sacarse tantas menciones como le diera la gana, o estar 10 años trabajando y volver a sacarse otra mencion... el que tuvera suerte y entrara en una emrpesa buena que le requiriera especializacion pues se hace un master.

Ahora mismo tenemos grados en ingenieria muy especificos, algunos mas que otros: mecanica, electrica, minas, energia... pero lo que hace mierdero el asunto es que los masters son generalistas minas, industriales, caminos... una tontuna de unos colegios profesionales que no se han sabido adaptar a los tiempos.

Yo soy ingeniero, ahora hago una fp y dps me hare un grado en energia, con mis 40 años ¿Por que? porque la especidad que hice hace 20 años ya no sirve para nada (obras publicas) ni tiene demanda ni nada... con suerte, hice un mater en energias renovables y trabajo de ello, pero hace no miucho me toco firmar un proyecto y me lo echaron para atras, ni reclame al colegio... prefieron estudiar para no tener que depender de juicios y chorradas entre competencias atribuciones y su puta madre.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> En mi zona Minas es una carrera tradicional, porque es región minera. Con mucha salida laboral en construcción sobre todo, y en minería por supuesto porque somos pocos y tenemos atribuciones exclusivas.
> 
> Mirando datos en el INE rápidamente, tasa de paro en 2019: 8,2% frente al 14% general. Cuando yo acabé, ni el 4%.
> 
> ...



minas carrera dificil ? .. pero si eso no lo queria nadie.. no nos cuentes milongas tio que conocemos el percal.. normal que tenga poco paro ..


----------



## Marvelita (26 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues yo conozco a algún ingeniero de 50 y tantos y no le veo tan brillante. Vago de cojones y de idea no tanta. Depende luego donde trabajes y lo que hagas. Lo que estudias se te olvida y los trabajos que hay en España no son para ingenieros de verdad salvo 4 cosas. Ser brillante en unos estudios no te asegura nada.



A ver, yo trabajo con un ingeniero (industrial) de la vieja escuela, tendra 50 tacos o alguno mas...
Llega un momento en el que lo que aprendes en la universidad una vez aprobado, como no lo uses, no es que vaya al baul de los recuerdos... es que va directamente a la basura. En la ingenieria real, en españa, se ven pocas ecuaciones diferenciales y pocos cambios de base... sin embargo se pide una persona que sepa de ventas, de logistica y "algo" de tecnologia a nivel cualitativo... 

La prueba esta en los FP que te reparan maquinas complejisimas sin tener ni zorra de termodinamica ni mecanica de materiales; o los ingenieros ingleses que con 3 años ya estan trabajando y aqui ahora parece que 4 años son pocos para un ingeniero tecnico... tuvimos la oportunidad de poner titulos a 3 años y masters a 2... con 30 años una persona ya tendria 6 años de experiecnia... pues nada... tenemos a los jovenes jodidos hasta los 30 ganando requisitos para poder ser becarios...


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> A ver, yo trabajo con un ingeniero (industrial) de la vieja escuela, tendra 50 tacos o alguno mas...
> Llega un momento en el que lo que aprendes en la universidad una vez aprobado, como no lo uses, no es que vaya al baul de los recuerdos... es que va directamente a la basura. En la ingenieria real, en españa, se ven pocas ecuaciones diferenciales y pocos cambios de base... sin embargo se pide una persona que sepa de ventas, de logistica y "algo" de tecnologia a nivel cualitativo...
> 
> La prueba esta en los FP que te reparan maquinas complejisimas sin tener ni zorra de termodinamica ni mecanica de materiales; o los ingenieros ingleses que con 3 años ya estan trabajando y aqui ahora parece que 4 años son pocos para un ingeniero tecnico... tuvimos la oportunidad de poner titulos a 3 años y masters a 2... con 30 años una persona ya tendria 6 años de experiecnia... pues nada... tenemos a los jovenes jodidos hasta los 30 ganando requisitos para poder ser becarios...



Por fin alguien que demuestra vivir en la vida ingenieril real de España. Suscribo todo lo que dices.


----------



## troll random (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Tu prefieres entonces que se restrinja al título al mínimo de gente posible, y luego para cubrir la mano de obra se traigan ingenieros de la universidad de Caracas y de la Cochabamba


----------



## Marvelita (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> minas carrera dificil ? .. pero si eso no lo queria nadie.. no nos cuentes milongas tio que conocemos el percal.. normal que tenga poco paro ..



En UPM

top 4 de dificultad:
- Aeronautiocos: porque entra gente realmente brillante, se sube el nivel y no se satura el mercado
- Teleco: por el tema que maneja y por parte de la gente que entra
- Caminos: no es que sea una carrera de conocimientos dificiles, pero el prestigio hace que los profesiones se vengan arriba... 
- Navales: entra gente normal que se las tiene que ver con profsionres muy viejos...

Segunda division: industriales, minas, agronomos, geologo, montes

Tercera regional: informatica, topografia,


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> minas carrera dificil ? .. pero si eso no lo queria nadie.. no nos cuentes milongas tio que conocemos el percal.. normal que tenga poco paro ..



Estamos acostumbrados a aguantar la envidia de los fracasadetes como tú. Ánimo.


----------



## Kurten (26 Ene 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> La verdad es que no hay quien mejor haga el tonto que un ingeniero.



Este, este es el din din del hilo

Un saludo


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> En UPM
> 
> top 4 de dificultad:
> - Aeronautiocos: porque entra gente realmente brillante, se sube el nivel y no se satura el mercado
> ...



tengo hermanos con teleco y caminos . minas es de cuarta por la sencilla razon de que nadie se apunta ,,,iban becados hasta hijos de mineros ...vamos que eso era una maria.. la tecnica ya ni te cuento ..

teleco llego a ser mas dura que aeronauticas porque hubo mucha demanda .


----------



## Kurten (26 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Joder macho, es que ni a posta con la frasecita.



BRV-THAL

Y este inútil es el que se pone a dar lecciones de ingeniería al resto del país...xdddddd


----------



## Remero consentido (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> ¿A dónde va un país que renuncia a formar élites intelectuales?




Ahi te pasaste... Considerar a un ingeniero un intelectual... hasta ahi podiamos llegar y me da igual que el ingeniero fuera de los 90, 2000 o 2010... En esas fechas los ingenieros eran "especialistas". No digo malos especialistas, pero si especialistas. Intelectual es otra cosa... ¿ O vas a llamar intelectural a un muy buen ingeniero pero que comete faltas de ortografia en un dictado ?

Es como lo de cultura, el cine "cultura española"... Ver la ultima del pelo cojon de Calzada de Calatrava no es precisamente cultura... realmente es anti-cultura, pero hasta la anticultura es considerada cultura. De hecho una mierd@ en un bote es arte


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Joder macho, es que ni a posta con la frasecita.



Ya te digo, jajaja

Como el economista fracasadete hablando de los ingenieros, ni una frase sin faltas de ortografía.

En fin


----------



## Lounge Bar (26 Ene 2022)

Interesante hilo.


----------



## anduriña (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



No es un problema exclusivo de las ingenierías. Es general. En derecho tributario, que es mi campo, cuesta encontrar gente joven buena. Los que lo sean van a arrasar.

En big four es directamente ya una risa -aunque es cierto que contratan a más gente que hace quince o veinte años.

En parte se explica por la bajada de la natalidad, como ha dicho un forero en el hilo, pero no sólo.


----------



## juantxxxo (26 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Caminos: no es que sea una carrera de conocimientos dificiles



Nah, está tirada Caminos. Vamos, no me jodas !!!!!


----------



## Marvelita (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> tengo hermanos con teleco y caminos . minas es de cuarta por la sencilla razon de que nadie se apunta ,,,iban becados hasta hijos de mineros ...vamos que eso era una maria.. la tecnica ya ni te cuento ..
> 
> teleco llego a ser mas dura que aeronauticas porque hubo mucha demanda .



Mi hermano es ingeniero geologo de upm madrid y conoce bien minas. Cuando el entro en el 2000 minas tuvo una especie de resurgir porque promocionaron mucho su rama de energia. Me conto que el primero año, en un examen de minas de calculo II se presentaron como 300 personas, algunos eran ya como mayores y la familia iba a recogerles... cuando el termino la carrera en el 2008, me comentaba que aun habia gente del plan 83 dando tumbos a ver si terminaban.

El me comenta que si pudiera ahora mismo haria minas. Se plantea hacer el master pero no le hacen curso de complementos de formacion, le obligan a ir a un grado y dps entrar directo.

A efectos legales, minas e industriales son casi lo mismo... las competencias para servicios privados osn las mismas.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (26 Ene 2022)

Hamster dijo:


> Si los que llegan del bachillerato a la universidad os parecen "flojitos" esperad, que viene el bachillerete LOMLOE.



Ayer me enseñó mi hija el examen de Química que iba a ponerle a sus alumnos de Secundaria. Se van a tener que ganar la nota, me dijo. Pues no me parece para tanto, le dije. Pues se lo han hecho cambiar.

Tiene una china superdotada en clase pero el centro se ocupa más de los que no llegan. Por suerte ha dado con mi hija y ya está tramitando que se la suba de curso para que no se aburra. Tiene cojones que la última profesora en llegar sea la que se ha interesado


----------



## Marvelita (26 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Nah, está tirada Caminos. Vamos, no me jodas !!!!!



te explico, soy itop...

si tu quieres saber como funciona una barra de hormigon... haces 100, la rompes y estudias su comportamiento. Eso es facil, y como es facil hay que hacerlo dificil: examenes sin calculadora, papel limitado, ideas felices... conozco mucha gente de caminos que dicen que la dificultad upm es artificial, salvo en las asignatuas que tienen que ver con fluidos que son dificiles pq asi son... pero que realmente estructuras, pr decir algo, las hacen dificiles, no es que sean dificiles.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Pues sinceramente a mí la enseñanza previa a los grados tampoco es que me pareciese buena, ahora de hecho estoy convencido de que fue tóxica para mí. NUNCA te animaba nadie a pensar por tí mismo ni a investigar, que es lo más bonito de todo, siempre te exigían copiar conocimientos generados por otras personas. Me parece realmente penoso.
> 
> Pienso como Shopenhauer, los libros malos son tóxicos. Esa enseñanza estaba diseñada para destruir tu originalidad, tu creatividad y tu capacidad de llegar al conocimiento con tus propios razonamientos. No sé si ahora habrá cambiado en ese aspecto.



es que para aprender a pensar hay que pensar, devanarse los sesos con un problema y no mirarlo al minuto de no entender nada. Eso sólo lo hacen los que participan en olimpiadas y algún friki de lo suyo.

La mayoría empolla los problemas del examen y ya.

Es también un problema de actitud, porque tampoco los exámenes pueden ser exámenes de olimpiadas de física o matemáticas.

No es fácil evaluar la capacidad de pensar y todavía es más difícil estimular a las personas a que se esfuercen para que aprendan.


----------



## juantxxxo (26 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> te explico, soy itop...
> 
> si tu quieres saber como funciona una barra de hormigon... haces 100, la rompes y estudias su comportamiento. Eso es facil, y como es facil hay que hacerlo dificil: examenes sin calculadora, papel limitado, ideas felices... conozco mucha gente de caminos que dicen que la dificultad upm es artificial, salvo en las asignatuas que tienen que ver con fluidos que son dificiles pq asi son... pero que realmente estructuras, pr decir algo, las hacen dificiles, no es que sean dificiles.



Esto que cuentas pasa en muchísimas facultades. Que una asignatura sea más o menos difícil depende mucho de quién te la dé y el grado de puteo que quiera poner.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (26 Ene 2022)

Yo estudié una ingeniería superior en el año 2000, y ahora estoy haciendo otra. En la misma universidad.

El otro día en el grupo de whatsapp de ex-compañeros de carrera una ladraba lo mismo: que regalan el título y no sé qué gilipolleces más. Imagino que algún chaval le ha quitado la cartera, a saber.

El nivel es exactamente el mismo. Solo que tienes más medios a tu disposición: todos los apuntes colgados en pdf, puedes entregar tareas vía web, algunas clases las puedes revisualizar, etc, etc.

La dificultad la continúan marcando los profesores: una asignatura pasa de ser hueso a asequible si al profesor le sale de los cojones.
Y después están las históricamente difíciles, que lo continúan siendo. Difíciles en cuanto a volumen y dificultad del contenido (llevan conocimientos asociados en los que te tienes que buscar la vida).
Las infranqueables son las que el profesor es subnormal, y por más que estudies si pone el examen jodido estás jodido, valga la redundancia.

Los chavales dan el nivel que les piden: en primero hay muchos que muerden el polvo, y algunos superbrillantes. Igual que toda la vida.

Gente que hace TFMs propios de un trabajo de asignatura fulera, y gente que en el grado se curra un TFM que no vi en mi vida en la de 5 años de antaño.


No sé, los que tengáis un hijo cursando una ingeniería lo consideráis medio idiota, o medio ingeniero, por no haberla cursado con dos cojones hace 25 años?


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Ene 2022)

No sé por que te preocupa tanto, el que vale vale, y el que no, acaba cobrando menos que en el Burger (salvo enchufe)


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Esto que cuentas pasa en muchísimas facultades. Que una asignatura sea más o menos difícil depende mucho de quién te la dé y el grado de puteo que quiera poner.



El problema vuelvo a insistir, es que dan clase varios tipos de gente:

- el Milhouse de la vida que lo forraron a hostias en el colegio.
- el psicopata que cree que sabe mas de lo que sabe.
- el que llega a la educacion rebotado de la privada.
- el que es "investigador" y le obligan a dar clases, cosa que odia.
Todos esos van a joderte la vida.

El que es profesor vocacional no busca joderte la vida, busca que aprendas lo que es su pasiom, si das con uno de esos apruebas relativamente bien y ademas aprendes y con un poco de suerte consigue que te guste lo suficiente para que amplies lo que has aprendido. De esos no hay casi ninguno


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Yo estudié una ingeniería superior en el año 2000, y ahora estoy haciendo otra. En la misma universidad.
> 
> El otro día en el grupo de whatsapp de ex-compañeros de carrera una ladraba lo mismo: que regalan el título y no sé qué gilipolleces más. Imagino que algún chaval le ha quitado la cartera, a saber.
> 
> ...



Hale podeis cerrar el jilo. Nuevos tiempos, nuevos metodos.


----------



## Superciudadano (26 Ene 2022)

Estad un año por Ingeniería Industrial UPM o Caminos UPM y me contáis. En España sigue habiendo Escuelas de Ingeniería de mucho prestigio.
Eso sí, los grados miedosos que da por ejemplo la UAH de ingenierías ya de por sí blandas como teleco adaptado, hacen que mucho zote diga que es ingeniero, y trate de compararse con un Aeronáutico UPM.
Tened rigor al abrir los hilos y no os creáis todo los que os cuenten. Esto es como cuando llega un mejicano de universidad privada que estudio diseño de interiores y te dice que es arquitecto. No os creáis nada.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Yo estudié una ingeniería superior en el año 2000, y ahora estoy haciendo otra. En la misma universidad.
> 
> El otro día en el grupo de whatsapp de ex-compañeros de carrera una ladraba lo mismo: que regalan el título y no sé qué gilipolleces más. Imagino que algún chaval le ha quitado la cartera, a saber.
> 
> ...



A nivel de IT pasa lo mismo. Yo hice el plan antiguo y si bien no se puede negar que el contenido de los temarios es inferior ahora, sí que es cierto totalmente que una asignatura la hace jodida el profesor, con su capacidad docente y la dificultad que imponga en los exámenes. En mi caso la más jodida era Organización Industrial, ya ves, en una IT de Minas.

Acabo de terminar un grado de industriales y en algunas asignaturas las he pasado putas como en su día las pasé en Minas.

Tengo un compañero que hizo un TFG espectacular, para guardarlo, si bien la mayoría hicimos lo que se nos pide en el departamento, sin más. Correcto pero sin matarse.


----------



## Hyperion (26 Ene 2022)

24 páginas y ha acabado degenerado, como todos los hilos de hinjinieros, en que si los hinjinieros técnicos son tanto como los priores, en que si Indujtrial y Caminos son las verdaderas jiñerias, que si tal escuela es una mierda y la mía no, que si tengo un primo-cuñado, Industrial "de la UPEEME gñe", que gana un gritón de leuros anuales, etc...

...y por eso, las STEM están como están. Luego se abre un hilo de médicos, tiktokeras o caballeros y sus colectivos a defender a capa y espada el chiringuito.



Superciudadano dijo:


> Estad un año por Ingeniería Industrial UPM o Caminos UPM y me contáis. En España sigue habiendo Escuelas de Ingeniería de mucho prestigio.
> Eso sí, los grados miedosos que da por ejemplo la UAH de ingenierías ya de por sí blandas como teleco adaptado, hacen que mucho zote diga que es ingeniero, y trate de compararse con un Aeronáutico UPM.
> Tened rigor al abrir los hilos y no os creáis todo los que os cuenten. Esto es como cuando llega un mejicano de universidad privada que estudio diseño de interiores y te dice que es arquitecto. No os creáis nada.




"Ej que en Indujtriah de la úpeeme aprobeh termodinamicah y FLUIDOH, OJOH, FLUIDOH TETE, en la convocatoriah der veranoh der 89, dadmeh la rubiah y er beemeuveh".


----------



## Pichorrica (26 Ene 2022)

Hyperion dijo:


> 24 páginas y ha acabado degenerado, como todos los hilos de hinjinieros, en que si los hinjinieros técnicos son tanto como los priores, en que si Indujtrial y Caminos son las verdaderas jiñerias, que si tal escuela es una mierda y la mía no, que si tengo un primo-cuñado, Industrial "de la UPEEME gñe", que gana un gritón de leuros anuales, etc...
> 
> ...y por eso, las STEM están como están. Luego se abre un hilo de médicos, tiktokeras o caballeros y sus colectivos a defender a capa y espada el chiringuito.
> 
> ...



Para que después no te conozcan ni en tu casa.

Eso sí, yo en la superior aprobé resistencia de materiales y en la técnica andan haciendo raices cuadradas.

Más de uno que yo me sé, se metió tiempo después en matemáticas por la UNED y le reventaron el morro en las asignaturas de primero. Acabaron dejándolo diciendo "no tengo ganas de perder el tiempo"


----------



## derepen (26 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es que para aprender a pensar hay que pensar, devanarse los sesos con un problema y no mirarlo al minuto de no entender nada. Eso sólo lo hacen los que participan en olimpiadas y algún friki de lo suyo.
> 
> La mayoría empolla los problemas del examen y ya.
> 
> ...



Yo no lo veo tan complicado. Hay muchos tipos de problemas, desde los problemas en los que te dan todos los datos menos 1 de una ecuación y uno solo tiene que despejar y calcular, estos se llaman problemas estructurados, a los problemas abiertos. Entre medias hay un amplio abanico que podría ser muy provechoso para la mayoría de los alumos. Lo que me parece una basura es que todos los problemas que te den sean del mismo tipo.


----------



## Hyperion (26 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Para que después no te conozcan ni en tu casa.
> 
> Eso sí, yo en la superior aprobé resistencia de materiales y en la técnica andan haciendo raices cuadradas.
> 
> Más de uno que yo me sé, se metió tiempo después en matemáticas por la UNED y le reventaron el morro en las asignaturas de primero. Acabaron dejándolo diciendo "no tengo ganas de perder el tiempo"



Al final la dificultad y la capacidad depende de una combinación de motivación por el área más algo de coco y esfuerzo combinado con saberse los "truquitos" del profesor de turno en el caso de la resolución de exámenes, en cualquier tipo de estudio.

Conozco super-hinjinieros con buen expediente que se cagaban en los pantalones porque en alguna asignatura avanzada les metían una integral con un poco de miga, gente de física, doctorado included, que no sabe resolver ni una EDO sencilla, y gente con una hinjinieria técnica que es una máquina, literalmente, en el campo de la ciencia y la ingeniería al más alto nivel al punto de haber hecho pinitos en cosas de teórica incluso habiendo trabajado codo con codo con gente top de este campo.

Las ingenierías deben tener un bagaje teórico elevado, sean técnicas , superiroes, grados o planes viejunos, es lo que hay si se quiere hacer algo más que ser un currito corporativo.

Ahora han bajado el nivel porque lo que hay es exceso de chiringuitos y muchos profe-funcis ven que la tan ansiada placita no la van a conseguir nunca, y tienen que seguir con la fiesta.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



¿Y cuál es el problema? Son las empresas las que deciden a quién contratan y a quién no. Aquí se viene llorado de casa.

Además es normal que pasen estas cosas, ahora es trillones de veces más fácil sacarse cualquier carrera debido al auge de internet y los programas y lenguajes de programación de todo tipo, libre y abierto a todo el mundo.


----------



## Archibald (26 Ene 2022)

Hyperion dijo:


> 24 páginas y ha acabado degenerado, como todos los hilos de hinjinieros, en que si los hinjinieros técnicos son tanto como los priores, en que si Indujtrial y Caminos son las verdaderas jiñerias, que si tal escuela es una mierda y la mía no, que si tengo un primo-cuñado, Industrial "de la UPEEME gñe", que gana un gritón de leuros anuales, etc...
> 
> ...y por eso, las STEM están como están. Luego se abre un hilo de médicos, tiktokeras o caballeros y sus colectivos a defender a capa y espada el chiringuito.
> 
> ...



Cuanta bilis, te follaron bien en la UPM, eh. O bien envidias a alguien de tu entorno que sí se sacó la ingeniería.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Para que después no te conozcan ni en tu casa.
> 
> Eso sí, yo en la superior aprobé resistencia de materiales y en la técnica andan haciendo raices cuadradas.
> 
> Más de uno que yo me sé, se metió tiempo después en matemáticas por la UNED y le reventaron el morro en las asignaturas de primero. Acabaron dejándolo diciendo "no tengo ganas de perder el tiempo"



Es que la UNED para hacer derecho, ADE cosas asi... muy bien te lo tienes que currar bien pero te lo sacas. Ahora cosas de mates ahi... muy mal sitio.


----------



## davidof (26 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> En UPM
> 
> top 4 de dificultad:
> - Aeronautiocos: porque entra gente realmente brillante, se sube el nivel y no se satura el mercado
> ...



Me puedes explicar cómo se satura el mercado ? Es un concepto que no llego a entender, especialmente en carreras de altísima demanda como aeronautica.

Respecto a Teleco de la UPM, yo trabajé en un instituto de investigación de la UPM asociado a teleco y la mayoría de los profesores que había (con alguna excepción) eran ingenieros-marqueses con un nivel técnico putapénico y un nivel humano aún peor. Así que sí, me cuadra bastante que luego sean unos hijosdeputa en los exámenes y conviertan en un infierno la vida de sus alumnos.


----------



## javac (26 Ene 2022)

No seamos abuelos cebolletas, los ingenieros de los 80 dec´ian que los del 2000 no valían, los del 2000, que los del 2020 no valían.
A nivel intelectual, son similares, quizás el mayor cambio es que la sociedad, en general, es más infantil.
Mi padre, con 30 años era ya un señor de mediana edad. Yo, a esa edad, un gilipollas inmaduro
Como ahora


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Ene 2022)

Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> Ayer me enseñó mi hija el examen de Química que iba a ponerle a sus alumnos de Secundaria. Se van a tener que ganar la nota, me dijo. Pues no me parece para tanto, le dije. Pues se lo han hecho cambiar.
> 
> Tiene una china superdotada en clase pero el centro se ocupa más de los que no llegan. Por suerte ha dado con mi hija y ya está tramitando que se la suba de curso para que no se aburra. Tiene cojones que la última profesora en llegar sea la que se ha interesado



a esa china que la ponga a preparar olimpiadas de química y de paso, como profesora, tu hija se divertirá más porque siempre supone un cierto reto y aprendizaje incluso para el profesor, si no se dedica a preparar alumnos de olimpiadas.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan complicado. Hay muchos tipos de problemas, desde los problemas en los que te dan todos los datos menos 1 de una ecuación y uno solo tiene que despejar y calcular, estos se llaman problemas estructurados, a los problemas abiertos. Entre medias hay un amplio abanico que podría ser muy provechoso para la mayoría de los alumos. Lo que me parece una basura es que todos los problemas que te den sean del mismo tipo.



pero es que sino no aprueban la mayoría, es cierto que las instituciones te exigen que la gente apruebe, pero que aprenda, pero no te dejan reprobarlos y hacerles los exámenes que sean necesarios hasta que realmente aprendan, igual que en los gremios artesanales o salías maestro o te salías.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Sin un poder político que proteja la incipiente industria hasta que esta esté madura no se puede avanzar, la competencia te arrasa. Como se vio en la España de los 80.
> 
> Esa es otra, los hinjeñeros son de los grupos que más compraron el pack neocon de la globalización e individualismo que ha destruido la industria española (y de medio Occidente). Y para colmo en vez de recapacitar y ver que se está haciendo mal solo se limitan a despotricar de los que vienen detrás.



la industria española se destruyó por órdenes de bruselas.


----------



## derepen (26 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pero es que sino no aprueban la mayoría, es cierto que las instituciones te exigen que la gente apruebe, pero que aprenda, pero no te dejan reprobarlos y hacerles los exámenes que sean necesarios hasta que realmente aprendan, igual que en los gremios artesanales o salías maestro o te salías.



A ver, estoy diciendo que un 5 a 10% del tiempo, y por tanto de la nota, se dedique a una variedad más amplia de problemas, con distintos grados de dificultad. Puedes aprobar aunque suspendas esa parte, ¿Cuál es la siguiente excusa?

Hay vida más allá de copiar y replicar.


----------



## acmecito (26 Ene 2022)

Hyperion dijo:


> Al final la dificultad y la capacidad depende de una combinación de motivación por el área más algo de coco y esfuerzo combinado con saberse los "truquitos" del profesor de turno en el caso de la resolución de exámenes, en cualquier tipo de estudio.
> 
> Conozco super-hinjinieros con buen expediente que se cagaban en los pantalones porque en alguna asignatura avanzada les metían una integral con un poco de miga, gente de física, doctorado included, que no sabe resolver ni una EDO sencilla, y gente con una hinjinieria técnica que es una máquina, literalmente, en el campo de la ciencia y la ingeniería al más alto nivel al punto de haber hecho pinitos en cosas de teórica incluso habiendo trabajado codo con codo con gente top de este campo.
> 
> ...



Como ya he dicho, la capacidad profesional de resolver problemas en ingeniería tiene mucho más que ver con la persona y su motivación e inteligencia que con haber estudiado 3, 4 ó 5 cursos. Yo me he encontrado gente super-competente y super-paquetes, pasando por todos los puntos intermedios, en todo el espectro formativo desde IT hasta doctorados.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> A ver, estoy diciendo que un 5 a 10% del tiempo, y por tanto de la nota, se dedique a una variedad más amplia de problemas, con distintos grados de dificultad. Puedes aprobar aunque suspendas esa parte, ¿Cuál es la siguiente excusa?
> 
> Hay vida más allá de copiar y replicar.



si estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero es que luego las instituciones encima te piden un promedio. 

La hipocresía es la que se está cargando todo.


----------



## deckard009 (26 Ene 2022)

Con la endogamia galopante y enchufismo endémico, la universidad española no vale para nada. Bueno si, para que los colocados cobren religiosamente. Pero para formar, nada de nada.


----------



## ksa100 (26 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



La finalidad de la universidad española no es formar al alumnado y hacer que a través del esfuerzo los más estudiosos obtengan el beneficio del ascenso social. La finalidad real de la universidad española es mantenerse a sí misma, es puramente endogámica y les importa una mierda si en el todos los rincones de España se puede estudiar de todo, si es que con un 5 en selectivo puedes hacer ingeniería industrial en mil sitios. La situación es realmente dramática y está generando hordas de titulados analfabetos pero también de profesionales que se quedan con una mano delante y otra detrás con 50 años porque son sustituidos, aunque parezca mentira, por gilipollas con dificultades de comprensión lectora.
Durante los años de la burbuja y antes se abrieron universidades en todas partes, universidades que deberían cerrarse ipso facto, pero tranquilos, antes nos iremos todos a la mierda que cerrar no sé, la escuela de telecomunicaciones de Cuenca, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## ksa100 (26 Ene 2022)

deckard009 dijo:


> Con la endogamia galopante y enchufismo endémico, la universidad española no vale para nada. Bueno si, para que los colocados cobren religiosamente. Pero para formar, nada de nada.



Pues eso mismo es la universidad española.


----------



## ksa100 (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> es algo generalizado , igual que la musica por ejemplo se ha ido a la mierda del regeton , o los libros a mierdas de Belen esteban ... el cine a mierdas de negrocs . es asi con todo . es el GUANO ..



Idiocracy, es la película Idiocracy, acabaremos comunicándonos con emoticonos.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> A ver, yo trabajo con un ingeniero (industrial) de la vieja escuela, tendra 50 tacos o alguno mas...
> Llega un momento en el que lo que aprendes en la universidad una vez aprobado, como no lo uses, no es que vaya al baul de los recuerdos... es que va directamente a la basura. En la ingenieria real, en españa, se ven pocas ecuaciones diferenciales y pocos cambios de base... sin embargo se pide una persona que sepa de ventas, de logistica y "algo" de tecnologia a nivel cualitativo...
> 
> La prueba esta en los FP que te reparan maquinas complejisimas sin tener ni zorra de termodinamica ni mecanica de materiales; o los ingenieros ingleses que con 3 años ya estan trabajando y aqui ahora parece que 4 años son pocos para un ingeniero tecnico... tuvimos la oportunidad de poner titulos a 3 años y masters a 2... con 30 años una persona ya tendria 6 años de experiecnia... pues nada... tenemos a los jovenes jodidos hasta los 30 ganando requisitos para poder ser becarios...



Tal cual. Los ingenieros alemanes salen años antes que los españoles al mercado laboral, que a su vez es mucho más propicio para el desarrollo de una carrera. 

El deficit de competitividad procede de ese puteamiento del español durante años en la universidad a base de triquiñuelas inútiles.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> porque si hizo minas ingenieria tecnica es porque no le daria nota para mas . probablemente ni le salio trabajo mas que esporadico.



no puedes ser real.

eso, o tienes más de 60 años.

brv-tal


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> no puedes ser real.
> 
> eso, o tienes más de 60 años.
> 
> brv-tal



mi avatar confunde ..tengo 100 camino de los 101... he visto de todo ya...

eso era lo tipico esas ingeñierias no las queria nadie..


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (26 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> a esa china que la ponga a preparar olimpiadas de química y de paso, como profesora, tu hija se divertirá más porque siempre supone un cierto reto y aprendizaje incluso para el profesor, si no se dedica a preparar alumnos de olimpiadas.



En ello está. Ella tuvo la suerte de tener un profesor así y por eso quiso siempre ser profesora y divulgadora científica. El primer curso se lo pagó con la beca de las olimpiadas de Geología. No todo el mundo vale para profe


----------



## Remero consentido (26 Ene 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Pues eso mismo es la universidad española.




Todavia recuerdo como salio en tromba el Consejo de Universidades, cuando el tema de Cifuentes, para decir que las universidades hezpañolas eran muy onradas y tal y tal... Defendiendo a tope el cortijo


----------



## Svl (26 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la industria española se destruyó por órdenes de bruselas.



Y que hacían los ingenieros de la vieja escuela mientras? Apaludir con las orejas. Es que lo dice Uropa!!! Viviremos de la sociedad del conocimiento!!! Es que somos los ganadores del sistema Blablabla. Traducción: como a mí no me afecta el que venga atrás que arree.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (26 Ene 2022)

Puta mierda se ingeniería....


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Ene 2022)

aprended de un hingiñero sociata betillas

BRUUUTAL BOOOOM :LUIS ESCRIVÁ OCULTA PATRIMONIO y tiene TRABAJADORES SIN CONTRATO


----------



## Gubelkian (26 Ene 2022)

Estudiar ingenieria desde los 90 más o menos es de tontos directamente.

Los técnicos son los pringaos de sistema. Aquí, en USA o casi donde sea.

Si, en España es lamentable. En otros países al menos, permite vivir bien, aunque sin aspavientos, salvo que seas un fuera de serie, y además de eso empresario. Si no, estarás a sueldo del mandamás.

Si, hay tres o cuatro excepciones que inspiran a cientos de miles de hinginieros a hacer el subnormal y currar como burros pensando que llegarán a algo parecido.

Al final de lo montan mejor los que usan el talento analítico para las finanzas, que es donde está la pasta, para progresar a powerpointista.

Ser Tecnico implica estar metido en una “caja de técnicos“ que huele mal, que nadie quiere tener cerca, y de la que sólo se acuerdan cuando las cosas van mal, y siempre para echarles la culpa.

En España, la salida ingenieril son finanzas o funcionariado. La primera supone pasta. La segunda, salir de la caja de técnicos y tener un sueldito decente echando muy poquitas horas.

No hay más y no busquen más. Dificultad, grados, licenciaturas, colegios profesionales... es todo una farsa para fabricar remeros baratos que revienten encadenados al remo consultoril. Para el poder económico son sólo un mal necesario y que encima vienen con ínfulas.

Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente no entra all. y si lo hace por la tontería juvenil, sale pitando en cuanto puede


----------



## deckard009 (26 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> A ver, yo trabajo con un ingeniero (industrial) de la vieja escuela, tendra 50 tacos o alguno mas...
> Llega un momento en el que lo que aprendes en la universidad una vez aprobado, como no lo uses, no es que vaya al baul de los recuerdos... es que va directamente a la basura. En la ingenieria real, en españa, se ven pocas ecuaciones diferenciales y pocos cambios de base... sin embargo se pide una persona que sepa de ventas, de logistica y "algo" de tecnologia a nivel cualitativo...
> 
> La prueba esta en los FP que te reparan maquinas complejisimas sin tener ni zorra de termodinamica ni mecanica de materiales; o los ingenieros ingleses que con 3 años ya estan trabajando y aqui ahora parece que 4 años son pocos para un ingeniero tecnico... tuvimos la oportunidad de poner titulos a 3 años y masters a 2... con 30 años una persona ya tendria 6 años de experiecnia... pues nada... tenemos a los jovenes jodidos hasta los 30 ganando requisitos para poder ser becarios...



Es que lo de los 4 años ha sido la gran cagada, para que las universidades vendan un año más de matrícula. Y el españolito sale al mercado un año tarde. 

Y sin mencionar las notas que ponen en las ingenierías españolas y las de fuera. Que luego se ríen del ingeniero español con media de 6,8 y 7 años de carrera. Eso solo vale para el ego del profesor creido de turno.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ene 2022)

deckard009 dijo:


> Es que lo de los 4 años ha sido la gran cagada, para que las universidades vendan un año más de matrícula. Y el españolito sale al mercado un año tarde.
> 
> Y sin mencionar las notas que ponen en las ingenierías españolas y las de fuera. Que luego se ríen del ingeniero español con media de 6,8 y 7 años de carrera. Eso solo vale para el ego del profesor creido de turno.



un día tuve una conversación con un ex compa mío, me lo encontré de profe en la Nuversidá de una asignatura que había sido de las clasicas matalumnos dedicadas a amargarle la vida por dos o tres años a la gente por el clásico profesor endiosado que consideraba una especie de honor el fusilar exámenes con tasas mínimas de aprobados... pues bien, en vez de encontrarme un tipo de nueva generación que intentaría corregir errores históricos de ese tipo... me encontré la réplica, reproduciendo el bucle, mientras intenté entender por qué hacía eso... su explicación vino a ser de tipo emocional en plan "estos son unos privilegiados" que no quieren dar golpe, no como nosotros que sí tuvimos que pelar el culo a base de empollar, etc, y estos vienen a la uni con coche desde los 18 comprado por papi mientras nosotros veníamos en autobús, blablabla

me quedé de piedra y me costo un rato superar la imagen de un tipo que no debiera tener ni de lejos semejante necesidad de ensañarse por gusto con los alumnos, encima con apuntes y método de "enseñanza" en poco o nada más avanzado que cuando él había sido alumno de la asignatura


----------



## I'm back (26 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Así es en el 2000 ya estaba bolonia implantado.



No, soy de esa hornada, Bolonia entró después.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Ene 2022)

I'm back dijo:


> No, soy de esa hornada, Bolonia entró después.



Bueno se cambiaron los planes de estudio. Pasando de 6 a 5 años muchas superiores, quitando o cambiando asignaturas y eliminando el curso de adaptación. Al final prácticamente lo mismo.


----------



## ChortiHunter (26 Ene 2022)

La ingeniería ya no tiene prestigio. Cualquiera se puede sacar una. Con el desarrollo tecnológico toda la repetitividad de la ingeniería está resuelta. Los come libros que antes se dedicaban a aprender fórmulas y escupirlas en el examen ahora sienten envidia al ver a cualquiera sacársela y encima desde el confort de su casa.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> un día tuve una conversación con un ex compa mío, me lo encontré de profe en la Nuversidá de una asignatura que había sido de las clasicas matalumnos dedicadas a amargarle la vida por dos o tres años a la gente por el clásico profesor endiosado que consideraba una especie de honor el fusilar exámenes con tasas mínimas de aprobados... pues bien, en vez de encontrarme un tipo de nueva generación que intentaría corregir errores históricos de ese tipo... me encontré la réplica, reproduciendo el bucle, mientras intenté entender por qué hacía eso... su explicación vino a ser de tipo emocional en plan "estos son unos privilegiados" que no quieren dar golpe, no como nosotros que sí tuvimos que pelar el culo a base de empollar, etc, y estos vienen a la uni con coche desde los 18 comprado por papi mientras nosotros veníamos en autobús, blablabla
> 
> me quedé de piedra y me costo un rato superar la imagen de un tipo que no debiera tener ni de lejos semejante necesidad de ensañarse por gusto con los alumnos, encima con apuntes y método de "enseñanza" en poco o nada más avanzado que cuando él había sido alumno de la asignatura



es salvaje eso que cuentas, tiene implicaciones mucho más profundas de lo que pudiera parecer a primera vista


----------



## acmecito (27 Ene 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> La ingeniería ya no tiene prestigio. Cualquiera se puede sacar una. Con el desarrollo tecnológico toda la repetitividad de la ingeniería está resuelta. Los come libros que antes se dedicaban a aprender fórmulas y escupirlas en el examen ahora sienten envidia al ver a cualquiera sacársela y encima desde el confort de su casa.



Eso no es cierto. Es más fácil pero no tanto. 

Quizá en una privada online. Pero ahí cualquier carrera, no sólo ingeniería.


----------



## Pichorrica (27 Ene 2022)

Aquí os dejo la experiencia que pasó este hombre para sacarse Minas en la UPM cuando se respiraba nicotina y Brumel dn cada clase

Ingeniero de Minas ¿Por qué soy ingeniero de minas? Y cómo he llegado a arrepentirme de ello, soñando y soñando con que soñaba. Por www.miguelgallardo.es

Ha tenido casi más pleitos con profesores de la UPM que en toda su vida profesional.


----------



## Miomio (27 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Pues más o menos como se debe sentir un bailarín de ballet clásico cuando ve que bailarines de baile contemporáneo con cuatro ondulaciones toscas de cuerpo suscitan mil veces más interés. 

Que va a hacer, quedarse llorando toda la vida? Esperar que le sigan considerando un semidiós por eso? Maricomplejarse?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Ene 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Yo estudié una ingeniería superior en el año 2000, y ahora estoy haciendo otra. En la misma universidad.



A mi me dicen que tengo que volver a estudiar en mi hunimiersidad hezpanyola, otra ingenieria o cualquier cosa, y el primer dia de clase voy con una escopeta en la mano.
Todo lo que he necesitado aprender despues de la carrera lo he hecho con especialistas del tema + los 2-3 libros top del tema que te los consigues por amazon.
Ya tire 6 anyos de mi vida + proyecto en ese antro de funcionarios psicopatas para al final no usar ni el 5% de lo que aprendi en mi vida profesional.
Si por mi fuera le prendia fuego a la hunimiersidad espanyola.


----------



## acmecito (27 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Aquí os dejo la experiencia que pasó este hombre para sacarse Minas en la UPM cuando se respiraba nicotina y Brumel dn cada clase
> 
> Ingeniero de Minas ¿Por qué soy ingeniero de minas? Y cómo he llegado a arrepentirme de ello, soñando y soñando con que soñaba. Por www.miguelgallardo.es
> 
> Ha tenido casi más pleitos con profesores de la UPM que en toda su vida profesional.



Mi jefe estudio allí y también sufrió esa experiencia. El tal "dios" por lo visto era para darle de comer aparte. Todo el mundo le tenía un miedo horroroso.

Mi experiencia fue dura pero no tanto.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Ene 2022)

debes de vivir en el país de la piruleta



ChortiHunter dijo:


> La ingeniería ya no tiene prestigio. Cualquiera se puede sacar una. *Con el desarrollo tecnológico toda la repetitividad de la ingeniería está resuelta*. Los come libros que antes se dedicaban a aprender fórmulas y escupirlas en el examen ahora sienten envidia al ver a cualquiera sacársela y encima desde el confort de su casa.


----------



## Marvelita (27 Ene 2022)

Superciudadano dijo:


> Estad un año por Ingeniería Industrial UPM o Caminos UPM y me contáis. En España sigue habiendo Escuelas de Ingeniería de mucho prestigio.
> Eso sí, los grados miedosos que da por ejemplo la UAH de ingenierías ya de por sí blandas como teleco adaptado, hacen que mucho zote diga que es ingeniero, y trate de compararse con un Aeronáutico UPM.
> Tened rigor al abrir los hilos y no os creáis todo los que os cuenten. Esto es como cuando llega un mejicano de universidad privada que estudio diseño de interiores y te dice que es arquitecto. No os creáis nada.



Mi hermano hizo ingeniero geolgo en la UPM por aquello del prestigio ¿Sabes que paso cuando termino? que los que se quedaron en upm tardaban de media 8 años en terminarla, otros se fueron a la UCM y aprobaron curso por año

Ingeniero geologo UPM viene a tener la misma dificultad que minas, con un añadido de que en su plan de estudios varias de las hueso eran con profesores de caminos, por lo que conoce bien ambas escuelas.

Pues bien, que me pierdo, los que se fueron a la UCM a año por curso entraron antes en el mercado laboral y ahora no pocos tienen puestazos en empresas. Los de UPM terminaron la mayoria con el estallido de la crisis y no han ejercido de ingenieros nunca, lo mismo pasa con otros amigos suyos de agronomos, montes incluso minas.

De insutriales pues es una carrera comodin, algo intrusista y que realmente no saben mucho de casi nada, pero bueno... algo me dice que los que son de la carlos III estan bastante mejor preparados que la UPM, aquneu solo sea porque la terminan antes y tienen mas experiencia.

La UPM solo tiene eso, prestigio, pero ocmo universidad yo la veo muy de vivir de las rentas (yo soy upm)...


----------



## Marvelita (27 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pero es que sino no aprueban la mayoría, es cierto que las instituciones te exigen que la gente apruebe, pero que aprenda, pero no te dejan reprobarlos y hacerles los exámenes que sean necesarios hasta que realmente aprendan, igual que en los gremios artesanales o salías maestro o te salías.



un ingeniero para aprender deberia aprender a base de hacer proyectos y no problemas ni examenes.
Asi hacen en otros paises para nada considerados menos avanzados que españa: alemania, uk, por poner ejemplos...


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> un ingeniero para aprender deberia aprender a base de hacer proyectos y no problemas ni examenes.
> Asi hacen en otros paises para nada considerados menos avanzados que españa: alemania, uk, por poner ejemplos...



y qué es un proyecto más que un problema. Eso de la enseñanza con proyectos tiene poco incluso en esos países, y es lo de siempre, a los alumnos sin experiencias no les va a poner proyectos porque no saben hacer la o con un canuto, pero más adelante sí. 

No sé cómo estarán saliendo de zotes en esos países en comparación a españa.

Al final aprende el que quiere y aprovecha la experiencia del profesor, cuya única función es estar accesible y diseñar ejercicios adecuadamente, Y EXIGIR UN NIVEL.

En realidad un estudiante podría estudiar con los libros y preguntar dudas al profesor, más que ir a clase. 

Pero es que ni los estudiantes quieren hincar los codos ni muchos profesores estar accesibles y preparar las clases.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (27 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> A mi me dicen que tengo que volver a estudiar en mi hunimiersidad hezpanyola, otra ingenieria o cualquier cosa, y el primer dia de clase voy con una escopeta en la mano.
> Todo lo que he necesitado aprender despues de la carrera lo he hecho con especialistas del tema + los 2-3 libros top del tema que te los consigues por amazon.
> Ya tire 6 anyos de mi vida + proyecto en ese antro de funcionarios psicopatas para al final no usar ni el 5% de lo que aprendi en mi vida profesional.
> Si por mi fuera le prendia fuego a la hunimiersidad espanyola.




En eso estamos todos de acuerdo, excepto honrosas excepciones donde el profesor hace que te acabe apasionando lo que imparte.

Yo estoy simple y llanamente por la firma, aprovechando las convalidaciones entre ingenierías. El resto me da igual.
Ya ejerzo y sé que en la carrera aprendes nada, o casi nada.

Mi mentor ha sido y es uno de los mejores ingenieros en su ramo de España. Como tiene mal carácter, soy de los pocos que se lleva bien y se muere de aburrimiento al estar jubilado, lo tengo a una llamada de teléfono.
En estos casi 10 años que le conozco he aprendido 10 veces lo que aprendí en la universidad.


Pero bueno, al final de alguna forma hay que regular las cosas. No podemos decir quiero ser hinjeniero o doctor tiktoker, y al día siguiente ir al hospital a pasar consulta y aprender sobre la marcha.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y qué es un proyecto más que un problema. Eso de la enseñanza con proyectos tiene poco incluso en esos países, y es lo de siempre, a los alumnos sin experiencias no les va a poner proyectos porque no saben hacer la o con un canuto, pero más adelante sí.
> 
> No sé cómo estarán saliendo de zotes en esos países en comparación a españa.
> 
> ...



LOS INGENIEROS DE USA Y ALEMANIA SON MUUUUCHO PEORES QUE EN ESPAÑA, ya que NO HAN ESTUDIADO EN LA UPM.

por eso en USA y ALEMANIA los ingenieros no encuentran trabajo, están mal pagados, no hay NI UNA empresa prestigiosa de ingeniería en esos países, etc.

TODA LA RAZON TIENES SUNWUKUNG.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> un día tuve una conversación con un ex compa mío, me lo encontré de profe en la Nuversidá de una asignatura que había sido de las clasicas matalumnos dedicadas a amargarle la vida por dos o tres años a la gente por el clásico profesor endiosado que consideraba una especie de honor el fusilar exámenes con tasas mínimas de aprobados... pues bien, en vez de encontrarme un tipo de nueva generación que intentaría corregir errores históricos de ese tipo... me encontré la réplica, reproduciendo el bucle, mientras intenté entender por qué hacía eso... su explicación vino a ser de tipo emocional en plan "estos son unos privilegiados" que no quieren dar golpe, no como nosotros que sí tuvimos que pelar el culo a base de empollar, etc, y estos vienen a la uni con coche desde los 18 comprado por papi mientras nosotros veníamos en autobús, blablabla
> 
> me quedé de piedra y me costo un rato superar la imagen de un tipo que no debiera tener ni de lejos semejante necesidad de ensañarse por gusto con los alumnos, encima con apuntes y método de "enseñanza" en poco o nada más avanzado que cuando él había sido alumno de la asignatura



Lo que es ... es un vago sietesuelas y un acomplejado que ha pasado la vida comiendole la polla al rector para ganarse la plaza. Mucha frustracion contiene ese relato... pero vamos que me lo creo, porque tengo monton de amigos en la docencia y son todos igual... sociatas y vagos hasta la medula.


----------



## Svl (27 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> un día tuve una conversación con un ex compa mío, me lo encontré de profe en la Nuversidá de una asignatura que había sido de las clasicas matalumnos dedicadas a amargarle la vida por dos o tres años a la gente por el clásico profesor endiosado que consideraba una especie de honor el fusilar exámenes con tasas mínimas de aprobados... pues bien, en vez de encontrarme un tipo de nueva generación que intentaría corregir errores históricos de ese tipo... me encontré la réplica, reproduciendo el bucle, mientras intenté entender por qué hacía eso... su explicación vino a ser de tipo emocional en plan "estos son unos privilegiados" que no quieren dar golpe, no como nosotros que sí tuvimos que pelar el culo a base de empollar, etc, y estos vienen a la uni con coche desde los 18 comprado por papi mientras nosotros veníamos en autobús, blablabla
> 
> me quedé de piedra y me costo un rato superar la imagen de un tipo que no debiera tener ni de lejos semejante necesidad de ensañarse por gusto con los alumnos, encima con apuntes y método de "enseñanza" en poco o nada más avanzado que cuando él había sido alumno de la asignatura



Literal. Es querer joder a los alumnos por que sí. Y además con resentimiento social.


davidof dijo:


> Me puedes explicar cómo se satura el mercado ? Es un concepto que no llego a entender, especialmente en carreras de altísima demanda como aeronautica.
> 
> Respecto a Teleco de la UPM, yo trabajé en un instituto de investigación de la UPM asociado a teleco y la mayoría de los profesores que había (con alguna excepción) eran ingenieros-marqueses con un nivel técnico putapénico y un nivel humano aún peor. Así que sí, me cuadra bastante que luego sean unos hijosdeputa en los exámenes y conviertan en un infierno la vida de sus alumnos.



Pero de que año eres? Que edad tienes? Madre mia.

Pues como se satura el mercado? Fácil. Primero te cargas/malvendes la industria del país (menos trabajo para ingenieros) luego abres la mano creando facultades/chiringuitos haciendo que se licencien más ingenieros que nunca en un momento en el que se necesitan menos que nunca (no hay industra).

Los ingenieros Aeronáuticos de Sevilla por ejemplo, si consiguen entrar en alguna empresa subcontrata de Airbus pueden darse con un canto en los dientes. Y si quieren prosperar ya pueden irse a Alemania o Francia y formándose con másteres específicos que ya solo con el grado o la antigua licenciatura no vale.

Con lo que, dicho por un amigo ingeniero antiguo estudiante de la US, si llego a saber que para dedicarme a esto debo acabar en Hamburgo y hablando alemán me vengo con 18 años aquí. Me quito de todas las miserias de la educación universitaria española, aprendo alemán desde el minuto 1 y comienzo a trabajar en buenas empresas desde las prácticas del grado. Nada de estar llorando por becas infra pagadas o haciendo mil másteres.









Punto final para Airbus Puerto Real


La Bahía de Cádiz perderá otro referente industrial tras el pacto entre dirección y sindicatos que aboca a la factoría de El Trocadero al cierre entre la indiferencia de los poderes públicos




www.diariodecadiz.es





Coño que en Cádiz cerraron una fábrica de Airbus. Y detrás no sólo van los trabajadores directos. También te cargas a los proveedores. Que ingenieros vamos a necesitar? 0.

Un profesor de mi carrera al poco de acabar me confesó que bueno, que quizás en España sobraban ingenieros y que ciertos estudios ya no tenían demasiado sentido. Que listo él desde luego en 1° no me decía lo mismo.


----------



## acmecito (27 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Literal. Es querer joder a los alumnos por que sí. Y además con resentimiento social.
> 
> 
> Pero de que año eres? Que edad tienes? Madre mia.
> ...



Yo si pudiese volver atrás haría lo mismo.

No sólo en Alemania sí hay industria de verdad y puestos para ingenieros de sobra, sino que no tienen corporativismos clasistas gilipollescos entre ingenieros, como los que tenemos aquí.


----------



## acmecito (27 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> un ingeniero para aprender deberia aprender a base de hacer proyectos y no problemas ni examenes.
> Asi hacen en otros paises para nada considerados menos avanzados que españa: alemania, uk, por poner ejemplos...



Efectivamente, yo aprendí mi profesión de verdad durante el primer y segundo años haciendo proyectos reales en mi empresa actual.


----------



## Gubelkian (27 Ene 2022)

Superciudadano dijo:


> Estad un año por Ingeniería Industrial UPM o Caminos UPM y me contáis. En España sigue habiendo Escuelas de Ingeniería de mucho prestigio.
> Eso sí, los grados miedosos que da por ejemplo la UAH de ingenierías ya de por sí blandas como teleco adaptado, hacen que mucho zote diga que es ingeniero, y trate de compararse con un Aeronáutico UPM.
> Tened rigor al abrir los hilos y no os creáis todo los que os cuenten. Esto es como cuando llega un mejicano de universidad privada que estudio diseño de interiores y te dice que es arquitecto. No os creáis nada.



Diossss:

El prestigio de la UPM... Será en su casa, porque fuera de España no la conoce casi nadie.

Es el prestigio que dicen los catedráticos en sus clases que tienen. Luego fuera no la conoce nadie.

otra perla habitual: “los hinginieros españoles están muy bien valorados”. Pues como los polacos o los italianos. Sencillamente nadie los conoce ni los valora más que otros por el hecho de ser españoles.

”hay hinginieros españoles en el MIT” pues s, como de todos los demás países, haciendo sus masters y doctorados. Eso solo prueba que los españoles no somos más retrasados que los demás.

Ya tuvo que mencionarlo: “el hinginiero aeronáutico de la UPM” que se les encima de todo lo demás. Diosss. Cuanta sabiduria desperdiciada si hobiese buena patria. Cuanta majestad y grandeza concentrada en unos pocos y selectos individuos.

La mayoría de egresados son unos quemados, otro porcentaje importante son gente que hubiera valido pero que ha sido averiada por el sistema universitario.

Casi todos: han perdido los años más valiosos de sus vidas tirandolos a la basura directamente. Regalándoselos a unos funcionarios incompetentes y corruptos.


----------



## ferengi (28 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



En los 90 habia gente que se sacaba la ingeniera a base de "años" osea con 33. y ya habia universidades privadas que se decia que regalaban el titulo . leyendo esto parece que el titulo lo que buscabas no es trabajar de algo que te gustase o (diera dinero) sino el un estatus y un certificado ante lo de mas de que eres "mas listo"... tambien hay asociacion que se llama mensa de superdotados, haz unos test y apuntatnte ya tendras tu certificado de que eres mas listo que los demás.

No se, tal vez sea yo, pero te deberias de preocupar de trabajar de lo que te gusta y con unas expectativas salariales que puedas tener el tren de vida que te gusta (hay gente que se gastaria todo, otro con un par de vicios ya somos felices).


----------



## Goyim desobediente (28 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



Pero esos y todos los titulitos, se cree la gente que ir a la universidad exime de ser subnormal, no hijo no.


----------



## Pichorrica (28 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Literal. Es querer joder a los alumnos por que sí. Y además con resentimiento social.
> 
> 
> Pero de que año eres? Que edad tienes? Madre mia.
> ...



Tenemos a los mejores ingenieros superiores de toda europa que lo único que han hecho ha sido mirar como destruian la industria en toda España y sólo decían "mientras a mí no me afecte, lo demás me da igual".


----------



## Können (28 Ene 2022)

Y todo para acabar currando de comerciales… 
Que me parece muy respetable, ojo. 

(Abro paraguas)


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

Jojojojo ITOP era mi-ex, anda que no la jodia que un ADE, en la oficina desenvolviese mas que ella....


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Como indique trabajaron de ingeniero pero pasados los 50 años no los contrato nadie.
> Así q se tuvieron que buscar la vida.
> De esos hay miles de casos en España.



Yo soy parcialmente uno de ellos pero me dedique a ventas técnicas y la semana que viene vuelvo al ruedo ibérico eso si precarizado total aunque sigo buscando ya que este nuevo trabajo me va a dar experiencia en algo que muy pocos ingenieros dedicados a ventas tienen y hay demanda 

Importantísimo, No solo de inglés vive el candidato perfecto


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Ingeniera y venezolana-----> aún cobra mucho.
> Yo no la contrataría ni "jarta" de vino.



Los dos casos de ingenieros venezolanos que he conocido personalmente fueron un desastre para la empresa


----------



## Hrodrich (28 Ene 2022)

Como se puede ser tan iluso en 2022 de pensar que se aprende y se enseña algo en las hunibersidades. Solo es perder el putísimo tiempo en vomitar tochos de un profesor amargado que luego olvidar para que te den un papel validado por la zoociedad y ni eso porque directamente al paro.


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Por no hablar que he tenido compañeros efeperos que le daban mil vueltas a ingenieros superiores que no valían ni para hablar en público.



Yo al contrario te puedo dar dos casos de comerciales que decían que eran ingenieros técnicos electrónicos que fueron un verdadero desastre ambos se marchaban de la empresa cuando veían que les iban a poner en la calle su CV era un salto de empresa en empresa cada dos años


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (28 Ene 2022)

Hrodrich dijo:


> Como se puede ser tan iluso en 2022 de pensar que se aprende y se enseña algo en las hunibersidades. Solo es perder el putísimo tiempo en vomitar tochos de un profesor amargado que luego olvidar para que te den un papel validado por la zoociedad y ni eso porque directamente al paro.




uGÑÉversitarios y sus uGÑÉversitariadas


----------



## geremi (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Yo al contrario te puedo dar dos casos de comerciales que decían que eran ingenieros técnicos electrónicos que fueron un verdadero desastre ambos se marchaban de la empresa cuando veían que les iban a poner en la calle su CV era un salto de empresa en empresa cada dos años



Normal... el perfil de un ingeniero, ya sea técnico o superior, no suele ser el mejor para dedicarte a la parte comercial.


----------



## DVD1975 (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Los dos casos de ingenieros venezolanos que he conocido personalmente fueron un desastre para la empresa



Pues en mi ex empresa los contratan a patadas


----------



## DVD1975 (28 Ene 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Normal... el perfil de un ingeniero, ya sea técnico o superior, no suele ser el mejor para dedicarte a la parte comercial.



Un ingeniero jamás debería vender se está desaprovechando el potencial de esa persona.


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

Un comentario, en solo una entrevista de trabajo me pidieron el expediente académico, curiosamente no eran españoles


----------



## Giles Amaury (28 Ene 2022)

Y en Alemania y Suecia los puentes de 2 metros sobre riachuelos se caen a las dos horas de levantarlos. Es lo que tiene tener ingenieros de mierda que no se han pasado 6 años para sacar una carrera de 4 y no estudiaban 12 horas diarias de lunes a domingo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Y vuelta la burra al trigo. Te pones en evidencia con tu ignorancia.
> 
> Saber cálculo te sirve para comprobar si la 'caja negra' del software va por donde debe o si yerra por error grosero. NADIE y te reto a que demuestres lo contrario, dibuja a mano ni calcula a mano por la sencilla razón de que un ordenador es más fiable y muchísimo más rápido.
> 
> ...




Yo también hice esas dos asignaturas a mano con lápiz y tinta pero tienes que reconocer que hoy en día dibujar a mano sea a lápiz o con tinta no tiene ningún sentido de hecho la asignatura de dibujo técnico pasó *afortunadamente* de una asignatura de un año a un trimestre con ordenador


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Un ingeniero jamás debería vender se está desaprovechando el potencial de esa persona.



Podría ser pero nunca he ganado más dinero trabajando como ingeniero que como ingeniero de ventas (estaba en el segundo nivel de salarios de la empresa, habiendo ingenieros que cobraban menos al estar en tercer nivel)


----------



## Galvani (28 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Los dos casos de ingenieros venezolanos que he conocido personalmente fueron un desastre para la empresa



Allí todos son ingenieros como en Cuba. Yo coincidi con uno que tendría sus 50 y tantos hace 7 años. Era ingeniero especializado en materiales y tratamientos térmicos (no sé cómo se llamaba la carrera porque dijo que estudió en Rusia) dado que a muchos les dejaban salir para estudiar. La verdad que la empresa era muy Paco pero el cabron el trabajo que podía me lo endiñaba a mi cuando era yo el que le ayudaba, no el a mi. Yo que era un FP y sabía de eso lo justo y él era el responsable. 

Le buscaron las vueltas para echarle y al final pillaron un montón de lotes de piezas con un fallo de temple garrafal, le dieron lo suyo y fuera. Muy poco porque estaría año y algo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

Me estas describiendo a mis ex... 

Cuando me veia dandole caña buena al excel, hacer cuatro macros y cuatro porquerias mas... y ella con su calculadora y bla bla bla soy la mas mola del mundo y un midundi..

Y si... no te equivocas, ese fue el factor decisivo de cortar, empezar a competir conmigo. Que a mi el tema me la soplaba, voy al curro y hago las cosas lo mejor que puedo, fuera de ahi me gusta estar con el estomago lleno, las pelotas vacias y que no me pongan mala cuando me pego la despistada con la bici... Soy simple a rabiar.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

Esto es tan demoledor como real.
En una ciudad Erasmus andas de guiris, haces amistad, los sigues por facebook y pasado unos 5 o 10 años donde andan unos y donde andan los otros... y es para replantearse todo lo que pasa en este puto pais.


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pues en mi ex empresa los contratan a patadas



En la mía también pero es que yo no me encargaba de eso, si fuera yo la choni de RRHH la empresa estaría mucho mejor ahora seguro


----------



## Galvani (28 Ene 2022)

Por ahí he leído que muchas cosas en la carrera son innecesarias. Si pero por ejemplo el típico cálculo de un puente, el brazo de una grua... Etc. Eso no lo dimensiona un FP ni con un programa que lo calcule. O un ingeniero lo revisa luego. 

Hay muchas cosas que un FP no puede hacer. Yo he visto proyectar máquinas en el puto AutoCAD a un proyectista con FP, que ojo que máquinas y los conocimientos que tenía ese tío con 40 años pero no calculaba esfuerzos etc. porque ahí no hacía falta.


----------



## Giles Amaury (28 Ene 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es que si los ingenieros españoles estaban tan bien formados porque tardaban muchos años en sacarse la carrera y sufrían lo indecible, pues no entiendo por qué no se puede aplicar esa misma metodología didáctica a todos los estudios universitarios. Es más, yo lo que haría es que de cada 5000 estudiantes universitarios que entrasen, solo 1 pudiera acabar los estudios y solo tras 15 años de estudio, y esto se aplicaría por igual a cualquier carrera. De esa forma las universidades españolas superarían absolutamente a todas las universidades del mundo. Oxford, Yale, MIT, Harvard se echarían a temblar.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Ene 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Diossss:
> 
> El prestigio de la UPM... Será en su casa, porque fuera de España no la conoce casi nadie.
> 
> ...



ese "durísimo y prestigioso" sistema de la UPM es una puta basura. no hay mas


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que si los ingenieros españoles estaban tan bien formados porque tardaban muchos años en sacarse la carrera y sufrían lo indecible, pues no entiendo por qué no se puede aplicar esa misma metodología didáctica a todos los estudios universitarios. Es más, yo lo que haría es que de cada 5000 estudiantes universitarios que entrasen, solo 1 pudiera acabar los estudios y solo tras 15 años de estudio, y esto se aplicaría por igual a cualquier carrera. De esa forma las universidades españolas superarían absolutamente a todas las universidades del mundo. Oxford, Yale, MIT, Harvard se echarían a temblar.



excelente plan, tienes mi apoyo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Y en Alemania y Suecia los puentes de 2 metros sobre riachuelos se caen a las dos horas de levantarlos. Es lo que tiene tener ingenieros de mierda que no se han pasado 6 años para sacar una carrera de 4 y no estudiaban 12 horas diarias de lunes a domingo.



joder, este tío SABE. hacedle caso joder


----------



## Galvani (28 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que si los ingenieros españoles estaban tan bien formados porque tardaban muchos años en sacarse la carrera y sufrían lo indecible, pues no entiendo por qué no se puede aplicar esa misma metodología didáctica a todos los estudios universitarios. Es más, yo lo que haría es que de cada 5000 estudiantes universitarios que entrasen, solo 1 pudiera acabar los estudios y solo tras 15 años de estudio, y esto se aplicaría por igual a cualquier carrera. De esa forma las universidades españolas superarían absolutamente a todas las universidades del mundo. Oxford, Yale, MIT, Harvard se echarían a temblar.



Muy bien, y para el haces una empresa en la que cobre el triple mínimo que un ingeniero malo. Mira, no digas gilipolleces. Al final el título es lo que vale y no te van a pagar más. 

Es más, un tipo con un 5 de media que sea un trepa va a acabar mejor colocado que uno con un 8 que sea alguien honrado. A ver si os enteráis de que el trabajo no va solo de saber trabajar sino de muchas otras cosas. Es más, el saber diría que es un 30% pensé que esto se sabía ya pero no.


----------



## Giles Amaury (28 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Muy bien, y para el haces una empresa en la que cobre el triple mínimo que un ingeniero malo. Mira, no digas gilipolleces. Al final el título es lo que vale y no te van a pagar más.
> 
> Es más, un tipo con un 5 de media que sea un trepa va a acabar mejor colocado que uno con un 8 que sea alguien honrado. A ver si os enteráis de que el trabajo no va solo de saber trabajar sino de muchas otras cosas. Es más, el saber diría que es un 30% pensé que esto se sabía ya pero no.



Te cuesta entender la ironía ¿eh?


----------



## Galvani (28 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Te cuesta entender la ironía ¿eh?



Vale perdón, no he seguido tus mensajes pero como sabrás aquí hay de todo y se lee de todo también yendo en serio.


----------



## Galvani (28 Ene 2022)

Es cierto, en España se lleva el ponerlo todo difícil por joder.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Los tableros de los puentes de aproximación en el puente de Oresund que une Suecia con Dinamarca los hizo Dragados y Construcciones, SA.

La obra del túnel circular del acelerador de partículas de Ginebra, la dirigió un Ingeniero de Minas asturiano.

Por poner algunos ejemplos.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Tan lamentable me parece el típico ingeniero-de-la-ostia que va por ahí mirando por encima del hombro a la gente como el envidioso que se pasa el día despreciando los estudios de ingeniería con mentiras.

Yo no conozco a ningún ingeniero que haya estado en paro más de unos meses. Profesiones sanitarias, tampoco.

Ahora bien, el resto...


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

En Noruega (no sé en Suecia si tanto), hay un montón de ingenieros y arquitectos españoles. Lo sé porque les conozco (a algunos).


----------



## Galvani (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Tan lamentable me parece el típico ingeniero-de-la-ostia que va por ahí mirando por encima del hombro a la gente como el envidioso que se pasa el día despreciando los estudios de ingeniería con mentiras.
> 
> Yo no conozco a ningún ingeniero que haya estado en paro más de unos meses. Profesiones sanitarias, tampoco.
> 
> Ahora bien, el resto...



Bastantes meses. Yo si conozco. Claro si tragan con una miseria trabajan antes.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Bastantes meses. Yo si conozco. Claro si tragan con una miseria trabajan antes.



Lo que quieras pero el perfil ingenieril sigue siendo de los más demandados, no tanto por lo que sepa (que también, por supuesto) si no por haber demostrado ser capaz de sacar el título. Luego podrá ser un manta pero de entrada se valora mucho.

Aunque de unos años a esta parte las privadas lo han jodido bastante, sobre todo Caminos y Arquitectura.


----------



## Galvani (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Lo que quieras pero el perfil ingenieril sigue siendo de los más demandados, no tanto por lo que sepa (que también, por supuesto) si no por haber demostrado ser capaz de sacar el título. Luego podrá ser un manta pero de entrada se valora mucho.
> 
> Aunque de unos años a esta parte las privadas lo han jodido bastante, sobre todo Caminos y Arquitectura.



Dirás fuera de España. Hablo de aquí.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Dirás fuera de España. Hablo de aquí.



En una búsqueda rápida, de 2019:







Casi la mitad, y 2 de las tres primeras, ingenierías. Y siempre ha sido así.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> En Noruega (no sé en Suecia si tanto), hay un montón de ingenieros y arquitectos españoles. Lo sé porque les conozco (a algunos).



En la crisis de 2008 conoci unos cuantos que pasaron de ser el ingeniero-jefe de obra a ser señalista. Asi se estuvieron 3 añazos... un par se fueron de España y les perdi la pista, otro se hizo funci de medio pelo, otro se metio a maestrode mates. Volvemos a lo de siempre... es que situacion tienes cuando pintan bastos... estos llevaban currando unos 5 años todos, porque eran de mi quinta, vamos estaban en lo mejor de la vida laboral. Jovenes pero ya con horas de vuelo.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Yo he trabajado con un técnico alemán y uno austriaco, cuando empecé hace mucho. En una constructora muy grande que traía técnicos europeos durante unos meses a las obras en España. Y viceversa, aunque yo me fui antes de que me mandasen fuera.

Los ingenieros alemanes son buenos... mientras no les saques de su estricta especialidad. Eso sí en lo suyo son mejores que el equivalente de aquí. Su defecto es la falta de polivalencia y de flexibilidad. Y que todo lo calculan con tablas precalculadas, como les saques de ahí se jodió. Los austriacos igual.

Mi jefe coincidió con ingenieros americanos en una plataforma petrolífera y según cuenta son muy limitados. El que es especialista en roscar a derechas, como tenga que roscar a izquierdas y no esté en su tabla de resultados precalculados, ya tiene que llamar a su jefe en EEUU porque se atasca.

En los países anglosajones la multidisciplinidad y la capacidad de cálculo sólo la aprenden en el máster, la carrera básica es muy básica.

Lo que se aprecia del técnico español (y del italiano, muy similar al español) es la capacidad de adaptación por tener una formación menos especialista y más polivalente.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> En la crisis de 2008 conoci unos cuantos que pasaron de ser el ingeniero-jefe de obra a ser señalista. Asi se estuvieron 3 añazos... un par se fueron de España y les perdi la pista, otro se hizo funci de medio pelo, otro se metio a maestrode mates. Volvemos a lo de siempre... es que situacion tienes cuando pintan bastos... estos llevaban currando unos 5 años todos, porque eran de mi quinta, vamos estaban en lo mejor de la vida laboral. Jovenes pero ya con horas de vuelo.



Que sí, que sí, que yo también sé de un señorito Ingeniero de Caminos, Canales y Puertos que se dedica a atender un kiosko y le lleva el tabaco a los bares desde el estanco de su mujer.

Yo lo que veo es que el perfil ingenieril sigue estando mejor que el resto en empleabilidad.

A mí me parece perfecto que ahora la gente no se meta en ingenierías. Mucho mejor: menos competencia.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Que sí, que sí, que yo también sé de un señorito Ingeniero de Caminos, Canales y Puertos que se dedica a atender un kiosko y le lleva el tabaco a los bares desde el estanco de su mujer.
> 
> Yo lo que veo es que el perfil ingenieril sigue estando mejor que el resto en empleabilidad.
> 
> A mí me parece perfecto que ahora la gente no se meta en ingenierías. Mucho mejor: menos competencia.



No se que edad tendras tu, pero la crisis de 2008 para los que andaban en los 30 y pocos supuso para mucha gente una carrera , que aqui, no iba a despegar, porque no habia pasta para proyectos para todos. Y a partir de ahi a buscarse la vida. Que son perfiles mas empleables? no te lo discuto, pero yo he trabajado con mi ADE codo con codo y tampoco los hay tan superbrillante... Aqui la patina de soy mejor porque en mi facultad salen 4 gatos con el titulo despues de los juegos del hambre no os la quitais de encima... Joder si hasta programando y mira que soy zote, me he llevado por delante a alguno... y repito soy un zote, infulas ningunas. Aqui muchos por tener titulo de Ingeniero os pensais que os mereceis Cayenne y rubia comepollas.


----------



## Tratante (28 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> En la crisis de 2008 conoci unos cuantos que pasaron de ser el ingeniero-jefe de obra a ser señalista. Asi se estuvieron 3 añazos... un par se fueron de España y les perdi la pista, otro se hizo funci de medio pelo, otro se metio a maestrode mates. Volvemos a lo de siempre... es que situacion tienes cuando pintan bastos... estos llevaban currando unos 5 años todos, porque eran de mi quinta, vamos estaban en lo mejor de la vida laboral. Jovenes pero ya con horas de vuelo.



La de 2008 me pilló a mi con poco más de 3 años de experiencia, y mi salida inicial fue seguir mi carrera en África, luego LATAM..., regresé a España en el 15, pasé por 3 empresas sin conseguir encajar en ninguna, y, finalmente en el 17, funcionario y hasta hoy.

No queda otra que buscarse la vida.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Yo he trabajado con un técnico alemán y uno austriaco, cuando empecé hace mucho. En una constructora muy grande que traía técnicos europeos durante unos meses a las obras en España. Y viceversa, aunque yo me fui antes de que me mandasen fuera.
> 
> Los ingenieros alemanes son buenos... mientras no les saques de su estricta especialidad. Eso sí en lo suyo son mejores que el equivalente de aquí. Su defecto es la falta de polivalencia y de flexibilidad. Y que todo lo calculan con tablas precalculadas, como les saques de ahí se jodió. Los austriacos igual.
> 
> ...



O sea, que la forma de enseñar ingeniería al estilo UPM te parece perfecta, ¿no?

vaya basura intelectual y social


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> La de 2008 me pilló a mi con poco más de 3 años de experiencia, y mi salida inicial fue seguir mi carrera en África, luego LATAM..., regresé a España en el 15, pasé por 3 empresas sin conseguir encajar en ninguna, y, finalmente en el 17, funcionario y hasta hoy.
> 
> No queda otra que buscarse la vida.



Buena parte de esa generacion, ha tenido ese destino.


----------



## Carlos París (28 Ene 2022)

En general la pérdida de exigencia en toda la enseñanza ha sido brutal. El nivel de un libro de gramática de los años 70 para bachillerato es el equivalente a una filología hispánica actual.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

EL PVTO ADRENO dijo:


> O sea, que la forma de enseñar ingeniería al estilo UPM te parece perfecta, ¿no?
> 
> vaya basura intelectual y social



No he dicho eso, he dicho que es otra manera frente a la enseñanza anglosajona. Con sus ventajas y desventajas.

Para basura intelectual lo que sale de las carreras como Ciencias Políticas de la Complutense. Y la gente que se mete con los titulados de ingeniería por simple envidia.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No se que edad tendras tu, pero la crisis de 2008 para los que andaban en los 30 y pocos supuso para mucha gente una carrera , que aqui, no iba a despegar, porque no habia pasta para proyectos para todos. Y a partir de ahi a buscarse la vida. Que son perfiles mas empleables? no te lo discuto, pero yo he trabajado con mi ADE codo con codo y tampoco los hay tan superbrillante... Aqui la patina de soy mejor porque en mi facultad salen 4 gatos con el titulo despues de los juegos del hambre no os la quitais de encima... Joder si hasta programando y mira que soy zote, me he llevado por delante a alguno... y repito soy un zote, infulas ningunas. Aqui muchos por tener titulo de Ingeniero os pensais que os mereceis Cayenne y rubia comepollas.



Tengo bastante como para acordarme de naranjito, ya ves.

No voy a discutir más esta historia.

Cualquier ingeniero técnico puede hacer lo que haces tú con un pequeño aprendizaje. Ahí están miles de ellos haciéndolo. Sin embargo tú jamás harás el trabajo de ingeniero, ni técnico ni superior, así de simple.

Mi sobrina de 13 años... sabe programar, ya ves.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> No he dicho eso, he dicho que es otra manera frente a la enseñanza anglosajona. Con sus ventajas y desventajas.
> 
> Para basura intelectual lo que sale de las carreras como Ciencias Políticas de la Complutense. Y la gente que se mete con los titulados de ingeniería por simple envidia.



No. BASURA INTELECTUAL y SOCIAL es inventar que es de mucho prestigio suspender en determinadas asignaturas al 99% de alumnos durante años.

Que los exámenes de idea feliz son geniales y la excelencia.

Pretender que se aprende mucho en la UPM cuando todos los alumnos van a academias.

Es inventar que nuestros ingenieros son mejores que los alemanes.

Es inventar que en este país la ingeniería es más prestigiosa en Japón o Estados Unidos.

Y todo así.

Que parece que vamos por el mundo enviando naves al espacio y no. En fin, muy triste


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Ene 2022)

La UPM fuera de la endogámica casta estatal de ingenieros del estado colegiados, no la conoce ni su puta madre.

Los pollaviejas de la UPM obviamente te van a hablar de su libro y te lo van a vender. Aun recuerdo cuando en la escuela de caminos, al menos con quien era su director (no sé si lo sigue siendo), PACO se llamaba, decía que la escuela de caminos era la 5a mejor del mundo porque en un ranking chino de no sé donde así lo decía  Luego que si el método granados de cálculo de redes hidráulicas es la polla y se utiliza mucho y blablablablablabla

Esa gente es que además vive en su propia cámara de eco. Y ojo! Que hezpein de la única ingeniería que puede presumir es de la civil. En el resto de campos damos vergüenza ajena, así que que no me venga un pollavieja de la UPM a decir que hinjeniero indujtrial ejpañol está mu bien valorado por el mercao


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Yo he trabajado con un técnico alemán y uno austriaco, cuando empecé hace mucho. En una constructora muy grande que traía técnicos europeos durante unos meses a las obras en España. Y viceversa, aunque yo me fui antes de que me mandasen fuera.
> 
> Los ingenieros alemanes son buenos... mientras no les saques de su estricta especialidad. Eso sí en lo suyo son mejores que el equivalente de aquí. Su defecto es la falta de polivalencia y de flexibilidad. Y que todo lo calculan con tablas precalculadas, como les saques de ahí se jodió. Los austriacos igual.
> 
> ...



Ahí, ahí, dando validez a lo que dice un vulgar palillero ejpañol   

Eso sí, luego los ordenadores, los coches, los sistemas de navegación o los reactores nucleares están diseñados y construidos por esos limitados ingenieros americanos (quien dice americanos dice suecos, alemanes o chinos). Si estos son unos inútiles, no sé que serán los injeñeros de la UPM ecspertos en resolver miles de ejercícios de álgebra tensorial y de estructuras en una academia.

Y lo peor de todo, es que yo soy ingeniero superior titulado en la UPM, se de lo que hablo. La carrera la terminé en 7 años (son 6), así que mas o menos fui a curso por año, otros acabaron quemadísimos para al final picar teclas en una consultora paco.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Tengo bastante como para acordarme de naranjito, ya ves.
> 
> No voy a discutir más esta historia.
> 
> ...



Conozco mas gente de Economicas ganandoselo muy bien en negocios, que ingenieros.




Eso si sois cojonudos contando historias de la puta mili.

Don sin Din(ero)
cojones en latin.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> La UPM fuera de la endogámica casta estatal de ingenieros del estado colegiados, no la conoce ni su puta madre.
> 
> Los pollaviejas de la UPM obviamente te van a hablar de su libro y te lo van a vender. Aun recuerdo cuando en la escuela de caminos, al menos con quien era su director (no sé si lo sigue siendo), PACO se llamaba, decía que la escuela de caminos era la 5a mejor del mundo porque en un ranking chino de no sé donde así lo decía  Luego que si el método granados de cálculo de redes hidráulicas es la polla y se utiliza mucho y blablablablablabla
> 
> Esa gente es que además vive en su propia cámara de eco. Y ojo! Que hezpein de la única ingeniería que puede presumir es de la civil. En el resto de campos damos vergüenza ajena, así que que no me venga un pollavieja de la UPM a decir que hinjeniero indujtrial ejpañol está mu bien valorado por el mercao



INVENTAR AUTOESTIMA. blaster lo dijo, Bro.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Ahí, ahí, dando validez a lo que dice un vulgar palillero ejpañol
> 
> Eso sí, luego los ordenadores, los coches, los sistemas de navegación o los reactores nucleares están diseñados y construidos por esos limitados ingenieros americanos (quien dice americanos dice suecos, alemanes o chinos). Si estos son unos inútiles, no sé que serán los injeñeros de la UPM ecspertos en resolver miles de ejercícios de álgebra tensorial y de estructuras en una academia.
> 
> Y lo peor de todo, es que yo soy ingeniero superior titulado en la UPM, se de lo que hablo. La carrera la terminé en 7 años (son 6), así que mas o menos fui a curso por año, otros acabaron quemadísimos para al final picar teclas en una consultora paco.



Doy validez a un Ingeniero de Minas de la escuela de Oviedo que tiene como 35 años de experiencia, y que habiendo trabajado con americanos en una de sus plataformas, sabe bastante bien de lo que habla. Seguro que más que tú, a la vista de tus argumentos paco. Sólo por escribir ejpañol ya te calificas tú solito. Acomplejado y llorica.

Los ingenieros que hacen I+D siempre son ingenieros de nivel MEng, porque en el nivel básico (BEng) son mucho más limitados que aquí. Allí la carga científica avanzada se deja para el máster, para el que tenga capacidad (y dinero o una buena beca), y en el bachelor se imparten estudios básicamente prácticos, mientras que aquí la carga científica se mete ya en 1º y 2º curso.

No es necesario ir a ninguna academia para aprobar, salvo que no le dé para más. Si necesitas una academia mejor cambia de carrera.

Hueles a pobre amargado a leguas


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Conozco mas gente de Economicas ganandoselo muy bien en negocios, que ingenieros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que no verás son economistas haciendo proyectos de ingeniería, pero sí ingenieros trabajando de economistas y como financieros, porque los hay a patadas. Y lo sabes.

Siempre se dijo... el que vale, vale, el que no a LADE


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Lo que no verás son economistas haciendo proyectos de ingeniería, pero sí ingenieros trabajando de economistas y como financieros, porque los hay a patadas. Y lo sabes.
> 
> Siempre se dijo... el que vale, vale, el que no a LADE



Al final hay un LADE validando o no tu proyecto.... y eso es lo que te jode, que al final su estudio economico, invalida todas tus horas de esfuerzo... y lo sabes.

Yo he estado en una oficina tecnica y hombre ingeniero no... proyectista tampoco... Pero certificando trabajos y controlando la obra, lo haciamos a medias el jefe de obra y yo. Y cuando implantamos el ERP de seguimiento, el jefe de obra no lo hubiese podido hacer sin mi. Que se que vuestra prepotencia no os permite reconocer esas cosas, como yo carezco de ese ego te digo que ese trabajo no lo hago. Y para dejarte el tema mas claro, mi hermanos es de Ing Industrial... bueno, pues menos temas de fisica, materiales ... Las mates las estudiabamos juntos , sus ejericicios eran un pelo mas complicados que los mios, que os pensais que los demas son subnormales. Un tio que hace ingenieria puede hacer economicas y al reves. Tambien conozco perfiles hibridos de LADE con FP2 que son jefes de muchos ingenieros superiores en obras... simplemente son gente brillante.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (28 Ene 2022)

El otro día descubrí el canal de Youtube de una chica que, con solo 23 años, es capaz de arreglar cualquier tipo de aparato electrónico. Lo que hace ella no lo hacen la mayoría de ingenieros de aquí.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCviSrT8NhNCC2LXKx93PTGQ/videos



Hoy en día este tipo de oficios son los que dan trabajo, no las ingenierías.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Ahí, ahí, dando validez a lo que dice un vulgar palillero ejpañol
> 
> Eso sí, luego los ordenadores, los coches, los sistemas de navegación o los reactores nucleares están diseñados y construidos por esos limitados ingenieros americanos (quien dice americanos dice suecos, alemanes o chinos). Si estos son unos inútiles, no sé que serán los injeñeros de la UPM ecspertos en resolver miles de ejercícios de álgebra tensorial y de estructuras en una academia.
> 
> Y lo peor de todo, es que yo soy ingeniero superior titulado en la UPM, se de lo que hablo. La carrera la terminé en 7 años (son 6), así que mas o menos fui a curso por año, otros acabaron quemadísimos para al final picar teclas en una consultora paco.



Se te olvida mencionar como Google, la nasa, space x Toshiba, BMW, Audi son todas empresas apañolas de ingenieros de la UPM. Y Xiaomi y todasss


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Al final hay un LADE validando o no tu proyecto.... y eso es lo que te jode, que al final su estudio economico, invalida todas tus horas de esfuerzo... y lo sabes.



       

Me parto con el empresaurio paco

En la puta vida habrá un LADE validando un proyecto de ingeniería. La única validación la da el técnico de la administración del ramo,que por supuesto también ha de ser ingeniero técnico o superior... como marca la Ley.

Los estudios de viabilidad económica (cuando son necesarios) nos los hace... otro ingeniero.

No sabes ni de qué hablas


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

¿gerente de mi empresa? Ingeniero de Minas

¿becaria? ingeniera

¿funcionarios de minas que evalúan nuestros proyectos? Ingenieros técnicos y superiores... todos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Me parto con el empresaurio paco
> 
> En la puta vida habrá un LADE validando un proyecto de ingeniería. La única validación la da el técnico de la administración del ramo,que por supuesto también ha de ser ingeniero técnico o superior... como marca la Ley.
> 
> No sabes ni de qué hablas



Tu eres muy cuadriculado como todos los calculines.

Hace falta gente que vea obra y negocio... en unas ocasiones son ingenieros con ADE y en otra son ADE ingenieros y en ocasiones ing FP2 en Admon y otras son ADE con FP Edif... porque su funcion no es calcular mierdas... es ver donde esta la pasta, y eso requiere un nivel de abstraccion que no todos los ingenieretes tienen ni todos los chupatintas tienen. Y sabes que? ese tipo de perfiles esta al alza.

Hace falta perfiles "traductores" de tecnicos a chupatintas y de chupatintas a tecnicos.... y ahi los que son buenos ganan mucha pasta.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tu eres muy cuadriculado como todos los calculines.
> 
> Hace falta gente que vea obra y negocio... en unas ocasiones son ingenieros con ADE y en otra son ADE ingenieros y en ocasiones ing FP2 en Admon y otras son ADE con FP Edif... porque su funcion no es *calcular mierdas...* es ver donde esta la pasta, y eso requiere un nivel de abstraccion que no todos los ingenieretes tienen ni todos los chupatintas tienen.
> 
> Hace falta perfiles "traductores" de tecnicos a chupatintas y de chupatintas a tecnicos.... y ahi los que son buenos ganan mucha pasta.



Lo que tú digas.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Me parto con el empresaurio paco
> 
> En la puta vida habrá un LADE validando un proyecto de ingeniería. La única validación la da el técnico de la administración del ramo,que por supuesto también ha de ser ingeniero técnico o superior... como marca la Ley.
> 
> ...



Yo lo único que sé, es que la gente que hace pasta en las empresas son los directores financieros. Y los ingenieros que se meten en esos temas son los que mas ganan, no el que se va a un país del tercer mundo a construir una carretera.


----------



## Svl (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Lo que no verás son economistas haciendo proyectos de ingeniería, pero sí ingenieros trabajando de economistas y como financieros, porque los hay a patadas. Y lo sabes.
> 
> Siempre se dijo... el que vale, vale, el que no a LADE



Claro, porque de ingeniería es que NO HAY TRABAJO. Y tienen que reconvertirse en otra cosa. Pero dicho por ingenieros metidos al mundo financiero. Para acabar así, mejor hago E-3 en Comillas que industriales en la UPM.

Dirás lo que quieras, pero es ABSURDO que una titulación de esa dificultad tenga a más de la mitad de sus egresados dedicándose a otra cosa (finanzas, enseñanza, funcionariado, etc). Eso es un FRACASO como una catedral.

En países con un tejido industrial potente que un ingeniero acabe en otro sector es minoría. Y muchas veces porque esa persona en particular lo ha decidido así no porque se haya visto en el paro y tenido que reconvertirse para buscarse las habichuelas.

Venga ya, esa actitud altiva, despreciativa sobre el resto de estudios es lo que ha matado a la ingeniería española.


----------



## Galvani (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> En una búsqueda rápida, de 2019:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 923155
> 
> ...



Ok, y luego es para trabajar como un operario. Que cualquier palillero exige que hayas ido a Harvard, que tengas experiencia claro y que cobres miseria.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Yo lo único que sé, es que la gente que hace pasta en las empresas son los directores financieros. Y los ingenieros que se meten en esos temas son los que mas ganan, no el que se va a un país del tercer mundo a construir una carretera.



Y al reves el ADE que mete los morros en obra, se lo gana bien, ahora hay que ponerse a estudiar duro ir a la obra, ensuciarse.... es un proceso que pocos hacen.

De hecho mucho ingeniero no sube, no le sale de la polla salir de la oficina o de la caseta... y luego le jode que otros prosperen. Pero claro.. que me mancho y paso frio o me muero de calor... pues no va asi la vida amiguito.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Yo lo único que sé, es que la gente que hace pasta en las empresas son los directores financieros. Y los ingenieros que se meten en esos temas son los que mas ganan, no el que se va a un país del tercer mundo a construir una carretera.



Tambien, tanto unos como otros venden su alma al diablo... que hay que decirlo todo.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Claro, porque de ingeniería es que NO HAY TRABAJO. Y tienen que reconvertirse en otra cosa. Pero dicho por ingenieros metidos al mundo financiero. Para acabar así, mejor hago E-3 en Comillas que industriales en la UPM.
> 
> Dirás lo que quieras, pero es ABSURDO que una titulación de esa dificultad tenga a más de la mitad de sus egresados dedicándose a otra cosa (finanzas, enseñanza, funcionariado, etc). Eso es un FRACASO como una catedral.
> 
> ...



No es actitud altiva, simplemente me defiendo de ataques basados en mentiras y exageraciones. 

El hecho relevante y particular que demuestra porqué el perfil ingenieril tiene tanta empleabilidad es que hay ingenieros haciendo trabajos de economistas, financieros, gerentes de empresas, etc... pero al revés no ocurre. El trabajo de ingeniero sólo lo hacen ingenieros.

El perfil ingenieril es más versátil que el resto. Negar esto es negar la realidad.

Y ojo con los físicos y matemáticos que están muy metidos en finanzas. De nuevo... no hay economistas haciendo I+D en física de partículas, sólo físicos.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Yo no niego la competencia los demás, lo que digo es que esa particularidad de los estudios de ingeniería en españa, tan odiosa... es la que luego te da la empleabilidad.


----------



## Svl (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> No es actitud altiva, simplemente me defiendo de ataques basados en mentiras y exageraciones.
> 
> El hecho relevante y particular que demuestra porqué el perfil ingenieril tiene tanta empleabilidad es que hay ingenieros haciendo trabajos de economistas, financieros, gerentes de empresas, etc... pero al revés no ocurre. El trabajo de ingeniero sólo lo hacen ingenieros.
> 
> ...



Ya ya, por eso unas líneas más arriba dices literalmente:

- Quien vale vale, y quien no a LADE. 

Que el perfil ingenieril puede reconvertirse con más facilidad a un LADE que al revés? Por supuesto. Pero para ir por ese camino te metes desde primera hora en LADE económicas etc. Para este viaje no hacían falta estas alforjas. 

Y sí, es un fracaso que más del 50% de tus egresados se tengan que reconvertir a otra cosa. Tanta resistencia de materiales, tanta estructura, tantos fluidos para acabar picando Excel en una consultora financiera. Y repito que lo no hacen porque quieran, sino porque de ingeniero en si no hay trabajo.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Ya ya, por eso unas líneas más arriba dices literalmente:
> 
> - Quien vale vale, y quien no a LADE.
> 
> ...



Simplemente contesto a un ataque injustificado con otro.

No tienes razón. Un ingeniero tiene mas opciones porque su formación es más amplia, nada más. Puede currar de ingeniero.. o buscarse la vida en trabajos como los que hacen otros profesionales que sin embargo no pueden hacer el trabajo de un ingeniero. Esto es así como demuestra el mercado laboral, año tras año, desde siempre.

Y en otros países pasa igual, aunque haya más puestos para ingenieros.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Ya ya, por eso unas líneas más arriba dices literalmente:
> 
> - Quien vale vale, y quien no a LADE.
> 
> ...




Exacto... que la mitad de ADE y Economicas acaben tambien programando, en la administracion y demas te dice que el patio esta del estilo tambien para ellos.

Joder pero si es que conozco de jefazo de programacion un tipo que hizo filosofia.... ahora, he conocido muy poquitas personas en el nivel de ese tio.

Es un jodido genio y con una humildad impresionante.... he visto como cogia tios cuarentones y cincuentones que ya "estaban viejos " y reciclarlos y hacerlos buenos en sus puestos... no eran cocos ni iban para jefazos, pero si para que cubrieran su ultima etapa laboral con dignidad. Ante tios asi me descubro.... y me costo bastante enterarme que cojones habia estudiado.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Simplemente contesto a un ataque injustificado con otro.
> 
> No tienes razón. Un ingeniero tiene mas opciones porque su formación es más amplia, nada más. Puede currar de ingeniero.. o buscarse la vida en trabajos como los que hacen otros profesionales que sin embargo no pueden hacer el trabajo de un ingeniero. Esto es así como demuestra el mercado laboral, año tras año, desde siempre.
> 
> Y en otros países pasa igual, aunque haya más puestos para ingenieros.



Ataque no..... yo no he atacado a nadie. Simplemente he dicho que bajar al planeta Tierra, que ni todos los brillantes son ingenieros, ni todos los ingenieros son brillantes... otra cosa es que te des por aludido con mas o menos razon.... no he insultado a nadie. Creo que en el hilo he dicho unas pocas veces que he conocido ingenieros muy brillantes....
igual que otros que no son ingenieros y tambien son muy brillantes.

A ver si os enterais de una puta vez, no todo el mundo tiene claro a los 18 años que quiere ser el resto de su vida, eso no impide que pueda transicionar despues cuando encuentra algo que le apasiona.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

Otro caso un tipo militar en la base de Matacan, se saco Arquitectura mientras era piloto alli... y la acabo y me dio clases de edificacion a mi. Era un tio de +40 casado y con hijos.

Otro tipo que su padre se empeño en que fuera militar y a el le quedo la espina clavada de ser arquitecto... que es lo que queria.


----------



## capitan anchoa (28 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Yo hice la carrera antes de los grados, en principio pensaba igual. Pero luego vas por Europa o EEUU y las carreras de ingeniería se dan con una facilidad absurda de forma que lo difícil es suspender, encima al terminar ganando el doble que en España y ya no sabe uno qué pensar.
> 
> Serían difíciles, pero esa dificultad salvo ser un filtro tampoco es que aportara gran cosa.



Leí hace años de un ingeniero que decía que en Europa las ingenierías no eran el "calvario" que eran en España desde antes de Bolonia, se prima más en Europa la "ejecución práctica" antes que la teoría absurda e inaplicable.

El problema de España es que la universidad es una institución caduca, llena de corrupción, donde lo que prima es sacarte los cuartos con matrículas, masters, etc... a esto le sumas la degradación del nivel educativo apaga y vámonos. El bachillerato y la universidad en España son como los "high school" americanos, jiji y jaja, un título devaluado y luego ni saber hacer la O con un canuto. Mucho "orgasmus" y muchos viajecitos y movilidades y a la hora de la verdad, nanai del peluquín.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Leí hace años de un ingeniero que decía que en Europa las ingenierías no eran el "calvario" que eran en España desde antes de Bolia, se prima más en Europa la "ejecución práctica" antes que la teoría absurda e inaplicable.
> 
> El problema de España es que la universidad es una institución caduca, llena de corrupción, donde lo que prima es sacarte los cuartos con matrículas, masters, etc... a esto le sumas la degradación del nivel educativo apaga y vámonos. El bachillerato y la universidad en España son como los "high school" americanos, jiji y jaja, un título devaluado y luego ni saber hacer la O con un canuto. Mucho "orgasmus" y muchos viajecitos y movilidades y a la hora de la verdad, nanai del peluquín.



Y el negocio de las academias... que te sacan la biela por un costado....


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Ataque no..... yo no he atacado a nadie. Simplemente he dicho que bajar al planeta Tierra, que ni todos los brillantes son ingenieros, ni todos los ingenieros son brillantes... otra cosa es que te des por aludido con mas o menos razon.... no he insultado a nadie. Creo que en el hilo he dicho unas pocas veces que he conocido ingenieros muy brillantes....
> igual que otros que no son ingenieros y tambien son muy brillantes.
> 
> A ver si os enterais de una puta vez, no todo el mundo tiene claro a los 18 años que quiere ser el resto de su vida, eso no impide que pueda transicionar despues cuando encuentra algo que le apasiona.



No has dicho eso. Has empezado citándome con esto:



Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No se que edad tendras tu, pero la crisis de 2008 para los que andaban en los 30 y pocos supuso para mucha gente una carrera , que aqui, no iba a despegar, porque no habia pasta para proyectos para todos. Y a partir de ahi a buscarse la vida. Que son perfiles mas empleables? no te lo discuto, pero yo he trabajado con mi ADE codo con codo y tampoco los hay tan superbrillante... *Aqui la patina de soy mejor porque en mi facultad salen 4 gatos con el titulo despues de los juegos del hambre no os la quitais de encima*... Joder si hasta programando y mira que soy zote, me he llevado por delante a alguno... y repito soy un zote, infulas ningunas. *Aqui muchos por tener titulo de Ingeniero os pensais que os mereceis Cayenne y rubia comepollas.*



Siempre es la misma historia.

Yo sólo te respondo


----------



## capitan anchoa (28 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Y el negocio de las academias... que te sacan la biela por un costado....



Otro ese otro negocio, pero hasta en el instituto... mi profesor de matemáticas estaba compinchado con el de la academia de enfrente. Y hablo de 2.006-2.007.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (28 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Hace poco tuve la desgracia de presenciar una clase de 4 curso en la que fue mi facultad y se me cayó el alma a los pies.
> Nivel de Instituto. Todo son trabajitos en grupo y que los alumnos no se estresen.
> Bolonia ha terminado de matar la Universidad en España



Universidad privada, 99% seguro. Y nada de ingeniería.


----------



## Tratante (28 Ene 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Otro ese otro negocio, pero hasta en el instituto... mi profesor de matemáticas estaba compinchado con el de la academia de enfrente. Y hablo de 2.006-2.007.



En España, si rascas un poco, apestan demasiadas cosas...


----------



## Khmelnitsky (28 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Dejad de decir gilipolleces, esas carreras te daban una formación brutal y eras una máquina preparado para desarrollar nuevos avances. La universidad ha caído en todas partes pero los países serios conservan universidades de élite donde se forma a la gente que luego nutrirá a las empresas tecnológicas y hará prosperar a la nación, mira Francia, Alemania, Reino Unido, lo de España es africano, inenarrable, hemos renunciado a todo, formamos ingenieros para que trabajen cambiando bombillas en los hoteles, es patético.



Grado en ingeniería mecánica. 
España: 8 semestre (240 ECTS) 
Alemania: 6 semestres (180 ECTS) 

Son más inteligentes los alemanes, que adquieren en 3 años las mismas competencias que los españoles en 4? Pues para Bolonia parece que sí. 

"En que a loh hinjenieroh ejpañoleh se loh rifan".


----------



## DVD1975 (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Yo he trabajado con un técnico alemán y uno austriaco, cuando empecé hace mucho. En una constructora muy grande que traía técnicos europeos durante unos meses a las obras en España. Y viceversa, aunque yo me fui antes de que me mandasen fuera.
> 
> Los ingenieros alemanes son buenos... mientras no les saques de su estricta especialidad. Eso sí en lo suyo son mejores que el equivalente de aquí. Su defecto es la falta de polivalencia y de flexibilidad. Y que todo lo calculan con tablas precalculadas, como les saques de ahí se jodió. Los austriacos igual.
> 
> ...



Lo q se aprecia de los españoles que se dejan encular por poco dinero.
Eso dicho por empleadores extranjeros y pq son los europeos más baratos y dan 0 problemas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> No has dicho eso. Has empezado citándome con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y lo que digo ahi es un ataque???
Ahi te estoy diciendo que te has sacado una carrera que te permite firmar proyectos, luego tienes que ser capaz de dirigirlos... y para eso no todos los ingenieros valen, por eso muchos no sale de la oficina.

A mi ex que aludia al principio le paso eso. La niña era muy princesa y como me movia con todos sus amigos y eran todos del mismo estilo, me consta que pasa eso mucho. Y como despues tambien he estado con otros de distinta quinta, me consta que no es un problema generacional.

Ya has dicho tu y no yo que el vale vale y el que no a ADE, que por la boca muere el pez.

Te jode que un tio con menos sufrimiento comparta contigo al mismo nivel responsabilidad y sueldo, eso midiendo las cosas como tu lo haces, que es por la "autoestimita" que me da mi etiqueta de anis del mono.


----------



## DVD1975 (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Lo que no verás son economistas haciendo proyectos de ingeniería, pero sí ingenieros trabajando de economistas y como financieros, porque los hay a patadas. Y lo sabes.
> 
> Siempre se dijo... el que vale, vale, el que no a LADE



O fp de informática con ade.
A mi me contrataron en mi puesto pq tengo ade más 2 fps de informática.
Querían a una persona que tuviera formación técnica pq el último que era solo ade les salío rana.


----------



## DVD1975 (28 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Ya ya, por eso unas líneas más arriba dices literalmente:
> 
> - Quien vale vale, y quien no a LADE.
> 
> ...



Si hay trabajo lo q ocurre es que pagan como ingeniero un pm en España.
Y si echan cuenta horas y salario trabajan en finanzas etc.


----------



## Sinclair (28 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> En lo mio: informática la cosa está ya completamente destrozada y poco se puede hacer, salvo sentarse y ver como revienta el mundo con el Software cada vez más mierdoso al
> cargo de procesos básicos para una civilizaciòn.
> 
> Sistemas que se van al carajo porque el que programó
> ...



¿A que te refieres con lo que pongo en negrita? Siempre he visto los nulos como algo necesario ¿que me he perdido? 

No entiendo que tanta gente crea que todo el mundo puede tener su nivel de conocimiento o pasion por algo, aunque sea su trabajo. Aceptad que no hay gente suficientemente buena o apasiaonada en su trabajo, es que incluso aunque te guste mucho con los años todo cansa. Quizas la falta de formacion continua en muchas empresas tampoco ayuda, y no todo el mundo quiere autoformarse en su tiempo libre.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> O fp de informática con ade.
> A mi me contrataron en mi puesto pq tengo ade más 2 fps de informática.
> Querían a una persona que tuviera formación técnica pq el último que era solo ade les salío rana.



Ese perfil tiene mucho tiron... y mas que lo va a tener con todo el rollo de data science. Ahora... que el personal sigue con su titulo casposo y las tablas de la ley en formato de bolsillo para calcular las cosas del proyecto y dando lecciones... pues muy bien.. pero buena hostia se van a llevar.


----------



## Covaleda (28 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...



En letras pasa lo mismo.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Y lo que digo ahi es un ataque???
> Ahi te estoy diciendo que te has sacado una carrera que te permite firmar proyectos, luego tienes que ser capaz de dirigirlos... y para eso no todos los ingenieros valen, por eso muchos no sale de la oficina.
> 
> A mi ex que aludia al principio le paso eso. La niña era muy princesa y como me movia con todos sus amigos y eran todos del mismo estilo, me consta que pasa eso mucho. Y como despues tambien he estado con otros de distinta quinta, me consta que no es un problema generacional.
> ...



Te lo he puesto en negrita. Sin venir a cuento me acusas de pretender ser más que nadie y creer que merezco más que nadie. Mentira

Empiezas atacando con los tics típicos de todos los que por supuesto sin ser ingenieros ni ing, técnicos, atacan a los titulados de ingeniería de prepotentes.

Te lo repito de nuevo: yo puedo asumir tu puesto y tu responsabilidad, con un cierto aprendizaje. Tú no puedes asumir el mío. Así de simple. Salvo que te saques la puta carrera. Eso no es ser un prepotente, es la realidad.

ESO es lo que os jode a todos los acomplejadetes que atacáis a los titulados técnicos constantemente con mentiras y exageraciones.

Ahora sin más, te vas ATXC


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Te lo he puesto en negrita. Sin venir a cuento me acusas de pretender ser más que nadie y creer que merezco más que nadie. Mentira
> 
> Empiezas atacando con los tics típicos de todos los que por supuesto sin ser ingenieros ni ing, técnicos, atacan a los titulados de ingeniería de prepotentes.
> 
> ...



Claro que yo soy subnormal y no puedo aprender lo que tu....


No eres lorealista yolovalgista no.... que va que no.
Enterate... PUEDES ESTUDIAR CUALQUIER CARRERA SIN SACAR EL CULO DE TU CASA. Te metes en un portal de internet y la haces sin todas las bobadas que cuentas aqui.... Y te repito, que los demas no son subnormales.

Y seras muy listo y muy culto.. pero modales tienes pocos y lorealismo mucho.


----------



## OBDC (28 Ene 2022)

Hingenieros dicen....
Lo único que les queda de las viejas épocas son las infulas...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Svl (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


>



34 paginas reducidas a un tweet.... mis diez.


----------



## acmecito (28 Ene 2022)

Vaya tropa.

Como ya he dicho, no sé qué es peor, si los superingenieros que van de élite intelectual por la vida... o los envidiosos que combaten su complejo con mentiras e insultos.

Patético


----------



## fogbugz (28 Ene 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Da igual la larga que la corta que el grado. Lo importante es hacerla y pirarse de este estercolero, o serás el último de la fila durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> Por cierto, un informático NO ES UN INGENIERO. Yo ahí lo dejo...En España lo que hay es computer scientists. Un ingeniero informático sería el que diseña y contruye el hardware.



Precisamente lo contrario, en Espana no hay por desgracia Computer Science.

Las carreras eran y son un refrito de mil cosas. Las tecnicas de ingenieria de verdad (verificacion formal) se estudian en poquisimas escuelas y de manera superficial.


----------



## fogbugz (28 Ene 2022)

Opino lo mismo. En mi promocion solo acabe yo a curso por ano.

Y para que sirvio? Para no demasiado. Premio Fin de Carrera, mejor expediente de Espana y me fui a los dos dias.

Hubiese sido mucho mas productivo entrar en Cambridge o en ETH. En Cambridge son todo carreras de 4 anos y acceso directo a doctorados. En 7 anos BSc + PhD. Y no son tan listos. Hice un doctorado ahi y no me vi inferior a ninguno. Eso si, habiendo empleado mucho mas esfuerzo para llegar a la misma casilla de salida.

Tantas ostias no sirven para nada. Es mucho mejor conseguir un titulo en una universidad con buena marca. Nadie va a valorar mas, p.ej, un titulo en la dificil UPM de los 90 vs digamos un grado de Stanford.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Ene 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Opino lo mismo. En mi promocion solo acabe yo a curso por ano.
> 
> Y para que sirvio? Para no demasiado. Premio Fin de Carrera, mejor expediente de Espana y me fui a los dos dias.
> 
> ...



Realidad harto dolorosa para todas las carreras.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (28 Ene 2022)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Grado en ingeniería mecánica.
> España: 8 semestre (240 ECTS)
> Alemania: 6 semestres (180 ECTS)
> 
> ...



alemania es el segundo pais con mas premios nobel por algo gañan... en primer lugar les hacen una seleccion encaminadora ya desde la escuela y a carreras tecnicas solo van los mas dotados naturalmente para mates y ciencias.. no como aqui ..

en fin alemania es otro mundo , es dificil imaginar para un español...digamos que es la antitesis de este cenagal..


----------



## Fra Diavolo (29 Ene 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Opino lo mismo. En mi promocion solo acabe yo a curso por ano.
> 
> Y para que sirvio? Para no demasiado. Premio Fin de Carrera, mejor expediente de Espana y me fui a los dos dias.
> 
> ...



Tener un buen expediente siempre suma: hay empresas o países donde se va a valorar, y otros donde no. Si no lo tienes si se pide o se mira pues no va a sumar.

Lo que creo que no entienden los estudiantes, que tampoco entendí yo en su momento, es que te metas la paliza de 4 o 6 años no es garantía de nada. Nadie va a valorar lo que estás haciendo, a nadie le importa una mierda que te hayas tirado X cientos o miles de horas estudiando, o te hayas gastado Y dinero. 
Al final lo que importa es lo que tú vales como profesional, cómo enfocas tu carrera, si sabes aprovechar las oportunidades.

Lo resumí en mi post anterior: estoy por segunda vez en la universidad porque, después de cambiar de trabajo, me han salido oportunidades y necesito la firma. Nada más. Para ejercer, para continuar creciendo profesionalmente. Para que no me limite.
No para que venga tal empresa y me pague más porque tengo más títulos. Eso no le importa nadie.

La gente vive en la realidad de hace 40 años, donde te iban a buscar a la puerta de la universidad. Y eso se ha terminado.


Lo que decía que el ex-compañero de media tabla tiene un puesto de responsabilidad en una empresa potente del sector, incluso hace colaboraciones con una universidad. 
El del expediente top está haciendo el gañán por ahí. Vendiendo la moto de que es la vida que quiere llevar, no depende de nadie o no sé qué. Que por las cosas que comparte y cuelga parece que se ha llevado algún palo y no se ha recuperado.


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Ese perfil tiene mucho tiron... y mas que lo va a tener con todo el rollo de data science. Ahora... que el personal sigue con su titulo casposo y las tablas de la ley en formato de bolsillo para calcular las cosas del proyecto y dando lecciones... pues muy bien.. pero buena hostia se van a llevar.



A mi un ingeniero me impone pero aquí en España los tratan como basura.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (29 Ene 2022)

Los estudiantes que tienen la capacidad de sacrificio y apoyo económico para dedicarse a tiempo completo en un sistema educativo infumable OPOSITAN. ¿Quién vive mejor en España, los hingenieros o los funcivagos? El compromiso de los estudiantes no es ajeno a la recompensa. Pocos lo hacen por pasión y vocación.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> alemania es el segundo pais con mas premios nobel por algo gañan... en primer lugar les hacen una seleccion encaminadora ya desde la escuela y a carreras tecnicas solo van los mas dotados naturalmente para mates y ciencias.. no como aqui ..
> 
> en fin alemania es otro mundo , es dificil imaginar para un español...digamos que es la antitesis de este cenagal..



de todos modos, la selección que hacen con los chavales en fases tan tempranas me parece una exageración

en Europa está siendo el agujero negro europeo que atrae a los titulados de otros países para trabajar en ingeniería, polacos, rusos, checos, italianos, algunos españoles, etc, etc, 

auguro que en lo sucesivo, los papis que conozcan un poco el asunto por propia experiencia, si su hijo quiere ser ingeniero le enrolarán directamente a estudiar a Alemania, antes de pasar por el desperdicio de tiempo, esfuerzo y trilerías por el que ha hecho pasar a tantos el sistema nuversitario ibérico

cuando se está en un ambiente tóxico te acabas mimetizando y no te das cuenta hasta que lo contemplas con perspectiva, ves que a otros les va mejor sin "sacrificios" absurdos sino con procesos de aprendizaje más racionales y orientados a lo práctico


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> A mi un ingeniero me impone pero aquí en España los tratan como basura.



A mi antes de conocer su submundo tambien. Ahora comparto aula con muchos y son ellos los que te tratan como una mierda y vamos luego a por las notas y toca recoger cable.
Y tengo aeronatuticos, de caminos, telecos, industriales, todas las variantes de medicina.... y yo a muchos les llevo 20 años, que podrian ser mis hijos. Entre eso y lo vivido con mi ex, se me ha caido la careta esa de que ciertas ramas son para elegidos de la naturaleza. Ahi tambien llegan, los que siendo un poco menos listos, meten mas horas y tiene otro tipo de agudeza.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> A mi antes de conocer su submundo tambien. Ahora comparto aula con muchos y son ellos los que te tratan como una mierda y vamos luego a por las notas y toca recoger cable.
> Y tengo aeronatuticos, de caminos, telecos, industriales, todas las variantes de medicina.... y yo a muchos les llevo 20 años, que podrian ser mis hijos. Entre eso y lo vivido con mi ex, se me ha caido la careta esa de que ciertas ramas son para elegidos de la naturaleza. Ahi tambien llegan, los que siendo un poco menos listos, meten mas horas y tiene otro tipo de agudeza.



¿a cuáles de ellos ves más gili-arrogantes?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿a cuáles de ellos ves más gili-arrogantes?



Los de caminos y los aeronauticos... los arquitectos juegan en division aparte...


----------



## Señormerigueder (29 Ene 2022)

David_ dijo:


> ¿A dónde va un país que renuncia a formar élites intelectuales?



Pregúnteselo a los partidos progres y sus votantes. Llevan viviendo del cuento 40 años, atonteciendo a un país


----------



## fvckCatalonia (29 Ene 2022)

Casi 7 anyos de mi vida perdidos en esa mierda. No los voy a recuperar.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que si los ingenieros españoles estaban tan bien formados porque tardaban muchos años en sacarse la carrera y sufrían lo indecible, pues no entiendo por qué no se puede aplicar esa misma metodología didáctica a todos los estudios universitarios. Es más, yo lo que haría es que de cada 5000 estudiantes universitarios que entrasen, solo 1 pudiera acabar los estudios y solo tras 15 años de estudio, y esto se aplicaría por igual a cualquier carrera. De esa forma las universidades españolas superarían absolutamente a todas las universidades del mundo. Oxford, Yale, MIT, Harvard se echarían a temblar.



Tienen el mismo complejo que los que hicieron la Mili ese es el problema.

Oia a mi abuelo.... esto no es mili en serio 9 meses? no me jodas... si yo me estuve 3 años. Este mierda vuelva a casa a comer los findes y yo me comi 3 años en Sidi-Ifni... y por ahi va el tema.

Mi padre... mis hijos son medio maricones...no han hecho la mili.

Aqui perpetuamos cosas que no funcionan, arbitrariedades y mil mierdas por el ... como a mi me jodieron ... el que venga detras que se joda.


Y no señores... tu abuelo se comeria sus injusticias, tu padre las suyas y tu las tuyas... y lo mejor es que no fueran las mismas.

Yo vi que estabamos muy muy jodidos cuando hace 15 años me fui a preparar ingles. Y veia que llegaban chavales chinos con una blackberry, que empezaban a salir y no sabian ni decir hola y adios, te daban la mierda esa para que les escribieses lo que querian decir.... Buenos pues esos carapomelo en cuestion de 3 o 4 meses salian de alli consu DELE y un nivel hablado y escrito bastante correcto.

Pero ehhh... sigamos aqui con nuestras tontadas de las tablas de la ley, nuestro metodo educativo, nuestro.....nos estan adelantando todo cristo... probablemente no estemos haciendo algo mal.... es bastante probable que lo estemos haciendo TODO mal.


----------



## Marvelita (29 Ene 2022)

> Con lo que, dicho por un amigo ingeniero antiguo estudiante de la US, si llego a saber que para dedicarme a esto debo acabar en Hamburgo y hablando alemán me vengo con 18 años aquí. Me quito de todas las miserias de la educación universitaria española, aprendo alemán desde el minuto 1 y comienzo a trabajar en buenas empresas desde las prácticas del grado. Nada de estar llorando por becas infra pagadas o haciendo mil másteres.



Realmente en europa con ingles deberia valer, porque para eso nos hacen aprenderlo... dps resulta que el ingles es casi lo que menos se pide y te piden ser bilingüe en ingles con tu idioma materno y dps saber el del pais de turno...

Realmente dedicarse a cosas tecnicas es la muerte salvo que tengas suerte, y algo de capacidad, para terminar en un buen sitio. Un buen sitio es una empresa tipo repsol, cepsa, microsoft o asi entrando en puestos de mando nada de empezar de becario.

Realmente las cartas estan muy marcadas...

Yo si lo llego a saber no estudio en la privada... bueno, realmente tampoco habria pdido permitirselo mis padres, pero ahora que si que tengo me planteo meterme en un master de caminos por una privada que el prestigio de estas si que depende de la empleabilidad de sus alumnos.


----------



## ArmiArma (29 Ene 2022)

Gerión dijo:


> Pero compraron el veneno liberal. La dejaron hundirse y se hundieron detrás.



Como que muchos iban a China a deslocalizar literalmente y desdeñaban la producción, porque lo importante era el 'Know how'


----------



## juantxxxo (29 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pero ehhh... sigamos aqui con nuestras tontadas de las tablas de la ley, nuestro metodo educativo, nuestro.....nos estan adelantando todo cristo... probablemente no estemos haciendo algo mal.... es bastante probable que lo estemos haciendo TODO mal.



Y no crees que se está haciendo a propósito??????


----------



## Galvani (29 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tienen el mismo complejo que los que hicieron la Mili ese es el problema.
> 
> Oia a mi abuelo.... esto no es mili en serio 9 meses? no me jodas... si yo me estuve 3 años. Este mierda vuelva a casa a comer los findes y yo me comi 3 años en Sidi-Ifni... y por ahi va el tema.
> 
> ...



Exacto porque en España se lleva la envidia y si a mí me va mal a otro que le vaya peor. Todo el que tiene algo de poder sobre otro va a joderle y cuando ese puede jode a otro etc.

Luego cuando uno sale y consigue un buen trabajo fuera ve el pozo donde estaba. Ah y lo bueno es que la inmigración aquí exige sus derechos en conjunto, y nosotros queremos lo nuestro a costa de que al otro le vaya mal.


----------



## Proto (29 Ene 2022)

Está hasta los webos y no llevaba ni un año:



Para dejarlo al poco tiempo:



Y después meterse a desarrolladora web............. que dice que le gusta, veremos cuando le dura....:


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Exacto porque en España se lleva la envidia y si a mí me va mal a otro que le vaya peor. Todo el que tiene algo de poder sobre otro va a joderle y cuando ese puede jode a otro etc.
> 
> Luego cuando uno sale y consigue un buen trabajo fuera ve el pozo donde estaba. Ah y lo bueno es que la inmigración aquí exige sus derechos en conjunto, y nosotros queremos lo nuestro a costa de que al otro le vaya mal.



Yo soy un tio raro... pero si tuviese un hijo no me gustaria que se comiese el puto fraude que nos hemos comido los que estamos aqui debatiendo mas o menos amistosamente.

Pero vamos ya te dicen mas atras... mi amigo es profesor y va a por ellos....ejjjj queee vienen en coche a trabajar.... ejjjjj quee se lo han dado todo hecho. A ver subnormal mira a largo plazo....

1.- que sacas tu puteando a un chaval por puro placer?.

2.- no eres capaz de ver que esos son los que en su dia tendran que llevar el pais y mejor prepararlos bien y eficientemente a que lo hagan otros de fuera?.

3.- España año a año va bajando en importancia dentro de la UE, aunque sea por puro egoismo de retirarte en las mejores condiciones posibles, no te conviene formar a los mejores profesionales posibles, que el pais vaya lo mejor posible y tu vivas tus ultimos dias lo mejor posible?.

Yo es que no comulgo con la mentalidad subnormal y paleta de este pais.... pues nada sigamos jodiendo a los chavales , que tienen un coche y un iphone y ñiñiñi.


----------



## Galvani (29 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Yo soy un tio raro... pero si tuviese un hijo no me gustaria que se comiese el puto fraude que nos hemos comido los que estamos aqui debatiendo mas o menos amistosamente.
> 
> Pero vamos ya te dicen mas atras... mi amigo es profesor y va a por ellos....ejjjj queee vienen en coche a trabajar.... ejjjjj quee se lo han dado todo hecho. A ver subnormal mira a largo plazo....
> 
> ...



Se jode todo lo distinto al sistema y es la propia gente, que son ratas de visillo. Se jode a no hipotecados, a los que no tienen hijos, los que no trabajan por basura, los que no son pelotas con los jefes... 

Al que quiere ser libre y no es un lameculos y no hace lo esperado se le jode. Esto es así desde hace muchísimo, pero antes tenías un reconocimiento y no estabas en peligro como ahora (no trabajo, viogen etc.)


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Se jode todo lo distinto al sistema y es la propia gente, que son ratas de visillo. Se jode a no hipotecados, a los que no tienen hijos, los que no trabajan por basura, los que no son pelotas con los jefes...
> 
> Al que quiere ser libre y no es un lameculos y no hace lo esperado se le jode. Esto es así desde hace muchísimo, pero antes tenías un reconocimiento y no estabas en peligro como ahora (no trabajo, viogen etc.)



En España el que es un tornillo cuadrado... lo tiene muy jodido... porque si no entra en el agujero redondo comun..... va a entrar a martillazos, le guste o no.... o eso... o se pira.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (29 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los programas de doctorado se quejan de los másteres.
> Los de los másteres se quejan de los grados.
> Los grados se quejan de los institutos.
> Los institutos se quejan de los colegios.
> Y los colegios se quejan de los padres.



Permítame añadir :

Los padres se quejan de los profesores.

Los profesores se quejan de los alumnos.

Los alumnos se quejan de que les corten el WIFI en casa.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (29 Ene 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Tema interesante y complejísimo.
> 
> Las ingenierías antiguas, tristemente famosas por su dureza artificial, efectivamente eran un auténtico timo porque el docente daba prestigio a su asignatura elevando insensatamente la dificultad de los contenidos. Esto provocaba, además de un alto fracaso académico, la pérdida de la transmisión del conocimiento porque el estudiante se especializaba básicamente en reventar exámenes. Y no solo eso, sino que aparecía el arquetipo de estudiante-monje, desconectado del mundo, pero que se dedicaba a estudiar como si fuera un opositor profesional.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Y lo digo por que lo vivi. Ing Sup politécnica de Madrid, plan antiguo. Estudiábamos como mulos, exámenes de dificultad extrema. Para qué ?
Como dice ingeniero opositor, desconectado del inglés, capacidad oratoria etc.
Eso sí otras capacidades de sacrificio y aprender de la NADA, improvisación, que no las he visto en otros ingenieros en muchos otros paises. Ellos siguen la especificación y el procedimiento. 
Fantástico análisis.


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Está hasta los webos y no llevaba ni un año:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmm, me ha caído bien la chica, y he visto unos cuantos videos de ella, me parece bastante racional e inteligente, pero con los defectos típicos que todos tenemos a esa edad

Me parece bien que haya dejado ese trabajo, pero sin contactos, te comes una mierda, eso es algo que aprendemos dolorosamente todos

También aprendemos con la edad que ganarse uno mismo la vida en algo que te guste, es muy pero que muy improbable, por mucho que tengas una buena idea y te esfuerces, la suerte es primordial pero muy difícil pillarla, eso también se aprende con dolor

En su último vídeo, dice que está ahora con un contrato de prácticas, mientras que en el trabajo anterior cobraba 23500 brutos ,pero estaba amargada, una cosa por la otra, todo tiene un precio

Yo la entiendo, tenía la opción de huir o aguantar, ella eligió huir, pero no contempló que había otra opción más óptima que te la acaba dando la edad: seguir trabajando en ese sitio de mierda, pero que te importe todo una mierda, cumplir y si se queda algo por hacer, pues mala suerte


----------



## fogbugz (29 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Y lo digo por que lo vivi. Ing Sup politécnica de Madrid, plan antiguo. Estudiábamos como mulos, exámenes de dificultad extrema. Para qué ?
> Como dice ingeniero opositor, desconectado del inglés, capacidad oratoria etc.
> Eso sí otras capacidades de sacrificio y aprender de la NADA, improvisación, que no las he visto en otros ingenieros en muchos otros paises. Ellos siguen la especificación y el procedimiento.
> Fantástico análisis.



Ademas diria que, al menos en mi caso, la dificultad era artificial. Es decir, no se traducia en un aprendizaje excelente como han pretendido vender.

Me explico. Por ejemplo nuestro primer curso de Algebra era un remix brutal de un primer curso de algebra lineal mas otro de algebra abstracta a una velocidad tremenda. Nadie va a aprender nada asi. Ni siquiera los grados de matematicas mas salvajes van a ese ritmo.

O la asignatura de algoritmos, con unos problemas sencillos en clase pero examenes con los problemas etiquetados como dificiles en el libro de Aho, Hopcroft y Ullman.

De hecho ese patron se repetia casi siempre, clases muy mediocres con apuntes paco pero examenes de un libro que estaba un nivel o dos de abstraccion por encima. Ese era el truco. Yo de hecho llegue a dejar de ir a todas las clases y simplemente estudiaba por libros de un nivel muy alto, porque era muchisimo mas eficiente. Siendo asi el tema, evidentemente falla algo.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (29 Ene 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> de hecho llegue a dejar de ir a todas las clases y simplemente estudiaba por libros de un nivel muy alto, porque era muchisimo mas eficiente. Siendo asi el tema, evidentemente falla algo.



Yo hice lo mismo desde mi.primer examen que saque un CERO, Algebra I, y fui duente tres meses a clase.. Cambie el.metodo, pille los apuntes de otros años, libros fotocopiados y estudiar en casa.
Resultado: exámenes de 80 aprobabamos 4.
Recuerdo un examen en sep de metalurgia. No había ido ni un día a clase, se me acerca el. Profesor y me dice, no le conozco, muy difícil que apruebe. Pues bien fui el único aprobado de 50. Notable.
Como dice, todo ridículo y artificial. Para qué?


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Tema interesante y complejísimo.
> 
> Las ingenierías antiguas, tristemente famosas por su dureza artificial, efectivamente eran un auténtico timo porque el docente daba prestigio a su asignatura elevando insensatamente la dificultad de los contenidos. Esto provocaba, además de un alto fracaso académico, la pérdida de la transmisión del conocimiento porque el estudiante se especializaba básicamente en reventar exámenes. Y no solo eso, sino que aparecía el arquetipo de estudiante-monje, desconectado del mundo, pero que se dedicaba a estudiar como si fuera un opositor profesional.
> 
> ...



Buen comentario


----------



## Galvani (29 Ene 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Mmmm, me ha caído bien la chica, y he visto unos cuantos videos de ella, me parece bastante racional e inteligente, pero con los defectos típicos que todos tenemos a esa edad
> 
> Me parece bien que haya dejado ese trabajo, pero sin contactos, te comes una mierda, eso es algo que aprendemos dolorosamente todos
> 
> ...



¿Y cuanto aguantas tu en un trabajo así? Lo decís muy fácil pero imagina un trabajo donde ir cada día te produce ya una enfermedad por el trato y las mierdas que ves (lo común aquí) Ahí no es pasar de todo. Eso es insostenible para tu salud. Al final tienes que irte sí o sí.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (29 Ene 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> seguir trabajando en ese sitio de mierda, pero que te importe todo una mierda, cumplir y si se queda algo por hacer, pues mala suerte



Eso te va consumiendo como ser humano. Lo mejor aguantar mientras buscas otra cosa.
En la España enmascarillada llena dw borrehos lo habitual es eso. La gente aguanta trabajos denigrantes porque ya no son humanos. Son animales que comen cagan y ven la tele.


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Y cuanto aguantas tu en un trabajo así? Lo decís muy fácil pero imagina un trabajo donde ir cada día te produce ya una enfermedad por el trato y las mierdas que ves (lo común aquí) Ahí no es pasar de todo. Eso es insostenible para tu salud. Al final tienes que irte sí o sí.



Que enfermes o no, depende exclusivamente de como te lo tomes, es así, sin más

Sí al final vas a salir de allí, que te echen ellos y que te la sude

Por cierto, se muy bien de lo que hablo


----------



## Palimpsesto. (29 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Y cuanto aguantas tu en un trabajo así? Lo decís muy fácil pero imagina un trabajo donde ir cada día te produce ya una enfermedad por el trato y las mierdas que ves (lo común aquí) Ahí no es pasar de todo. Eso es insostenible para tu salud. Al final tienes que irte sí o sí.



Exacto.. Lo acabo de escribir


----------



## Galvani (29 Ene 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Que enfermes o no, depende exclusivamente de como te lo tomes, es así, sin más
> 
> Sí al final vas a salir de allí, que te echen ellos y que te la sude
> 
> Por cierto, se muy bien de lo que hablo



Yo también se de lo que hablo y no, no depende de cómo te lo tomes. Tu cuerpo decide. Y si no es que no te han hecho un buen mobbing.


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Eso te va consumiendo como ser humano. Lo mejor aguantar mientras buscas otra cosa.
> En la España enmascarillada llena dw borrehos lo habitual es eso. La gente aguanta trabajos denigrantes porque ya no son humanos. Son animales que comen cagan y ven la tele.



No te creas que consume

Sólo hay que aprender a decir NO, y justificar tus horas de trabajo

Que te van a estar poniendo zancadillas? Pues claro, pero vas lidiando, lo das por sentado

Lo que consume de verdad es decir SI a imposibles, y tener que hacer horas extras sin cobrarlas

Las cosas están en ese punto


----------



## Palimpsesto. (29 Ene 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> No te creas que consume
> 
> Sólo hay que aprender a decir NO, y justificar tus horas de trabajo
> 
> ...



Supongo que hay trabajos donde se puede manejar mejor y también del carácter de cada uno.
Mi trabajo y mi personalidad no mw permiten la esa actitud, aunque me gustaría haberla tenido. He dejado trabajos muy bien pagados y fijos por no poder decir a todo sí o no.
El resultado mi vida laboral es menos segura pero soy libre.


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Yo también se de lo que hablo y no, no depende de cómo te lo tomes. Tu cuerpo decide. Y si no es que no te han hecho un buen mobbing.



Es trabajo, no son amigos ni siquiera compañeros, son como NPCs que van cada uno a lo suyo

La chica de eso se ha dado cuenta, lo cuenta en uno de sus videos

Merece la pena cabrearse o preocuparse?

Para nada, incluso te das cuenta lo imbéciles y predecibles que son

Es solo una fuente de ingresos, nada más, no hay que preocuparse si las cagadas afloran, simplemente justificas tus horas y listo, ahhh y que quede todo por escritos por email, que luego no digan que no avise jaja

Yo así vivo mejor que antes, que me preocupaba por todo

Ustedes mismos


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Supongo que hay trabajos donde se puede manejar mejor y también del carácter de cada uno.
> Mi trabajo y mi personalidad no mw permiten la esa actitud, aunque me gustaría haberla tenido. He dejado trabajos muy bien pagados y fijos por no poder decir a todo sí o no.
> El resultado mi vida laboral es menos segura pero soy libre.



Amigo, hacer las cosas bien se puede reservar para la gente/empresa que lo merezca

Hay que dar lo que se recibe

Y si vas a dejar el trabajo, por qué no probáis antes a decir NO?

Total, si ya está todo perdido...

Me refiero a decir un NO justificado y con buenas palabras, aunque te entres ganas de hundirle la cara a puñetazos


----------



## Gubelkian (29 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> A mi un ingeniero me impone pero aquí en España los tratan como basura.



¿Por qué te impone?

No es más que un gilipollas como otro cualquiera


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Ene 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Ademas diria que, al menos en mi caso, la dificultad era artificial. Es decir, no se traducia en un aprendizaje excelente como han pretendido vender.
> 
> Me explico. Por ejemplo nuestro primer curso de Algebra era un remix brutal de un primer curso de algebra lineal mas otro de algebra abstracta a una velocidad tremenda. Nadie va a aprender nada asi. Ni siquiera los grados de matematicas mas salvajes van a ese ritmo.
> 
> ...



evidentemente falla todo. No hay mucho más.


----------



## Proto (30 Ene 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Mmmm, me ha caído bien la chica, y he visto unos cuantos videos de ella, me parece bastante racional e inteligente, pero con los defectos típicos que todos tenemos a esa edad
> 
> Me parece bien que haya dejado ese trabajo, pero sin contactos, te comes una mierda, eso es algo que aprendemos dolorosamente todos
> 
> ...



Esa chica acabará quemada en unos añitos y acabará opositando porque tiene perfil de funci, lo que pasa es que es joven y todavía piensa en pajaritos y mundo feliz de un trabajo de ensueño en un estercolero como España.


----------



## Svl (1 Feb 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Como que muchos iban a China a deslocalizar literalmente y desdeñaban la producción, porque lo importante era el 'Know how'


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Feb 2022)

Obviamente tú no has sido profesor. Sinó no soltarías esa chorrada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> de todos modos, la selección que hacen con los chavales en fases tan tempranas me parece una exageración
> 
> en Europa está siendo el agujero negro europeo que atrae a los titulados de otros países para trabajar en ingeniería, polacos, rusos, checos, italianos, algunos españoles, etc, etc,
> 
> ...



No, no lo es. Con 12-13 años sabes perfectamente quien quiere estudiar y quien no. Y tienen 3 vías de las cuales los que van por medio se pueden reeenganchar. Es casi imposible equivocarse. Lo que no tiene sentido es tener a todos los chavales hasta los 16-17 años todos juntos haciendo lo mismo y adaptando el nivel al del más tonto de la clase.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Está hasta los webos y no llevaba ni un año:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La chica explica lo que nos pasa a casi todos cuando después de estudiar nos toca trabajar, y hacerlo además en este país. El cambio es brutal y te das de bruces con la realidad y te planteas todos los días si eso es lo que quieres hacer el resto de tu vida.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Feb 2022)

Eso es falso. 

Ya digo, es una salvajada... y asi estan ellos. 



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, no lo es. Con 12-13 años sabes perfectamente quien quiere estudiar y quien no. Y tienen 3 vías de las cuales los que van por medio se pueden reeenganchar. Es casi imposible equivocarse. Lo que no tiene sentido es tener a todos los chavales hasta los 16-17 años todos juntos haciendo lo mismo y adaptando el nivel al del más tonto de la clase.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (1 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> En Polonia siguen flipando con que nuestras carreras sean de 4 años y tengamos TFG



Puedes ampliar? Suena a que had hecho un Orgasmus por allí.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, no lo es. Con 12-13 años sabes perfectamente quien quiere estudiar y quien no. Y tienen 3 vías de las cuales los que van por medio se pueden reeenganchar. Es casi imposible equivocarse. Lo que no tiene sentido es tener a todos los chavales hasta los 16-17 años todos juntos haciendo lo mismo y adaptando el nivel al del más tonto de la clase.



Claro y si uno tiene una adolescencia jodida por lo que sea, segun tu... que ya un paria forever?.

Todos tenemos algun amigo que a los 25-30 se hace la prueba de la universidad se hace su carrera y la ejerce.


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Feb 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Un ingeniero jamás debería vender se está desaprovechando el potencial de esa persona.



Ingeniero y potencial en una misma frase??? Sorprende que digas eso en eJpaña donde los títulos se regalan desde hace muchos años , mi padre en los 90 muchas veces se vio entrevistando a inJinieros recién titulados y no los contrataba por el bajo nivel que tenían , hoy en día no quiero ni pensarlo. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Arthas98 (1 Feb 2022)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Puedes ampliar? Suena a que had hecho un Orgasmus por allí.



Efectivamente, me pilló el primer estado de alarma allí a medio orgasmus. 
Los profesores nos preguntaban sobre la duración de los grados pues allí como en casi todos lados tienen el sistema de carreras de 3 años. Para adaptar el tema lo que habían hecho era crear un máster de un año en inglés para alumnos internacionales. Además les resultaba curioso que para finalizar tuviéramos el TFG puesto que ellos no lo tienen y no sabían muy bien como convalidarlo, porque al no tener equivalente no son capaces de saber el nivel exigido. Lo que si habían previsto eran 3 asignaturas o así del segundo cuatrimestre del máster que tuvieran trabajos de investigación para aprender el tema de usar bibliografía y como citar, así que decidieron convalidar uno de esos 3 trabajos por el TFG. Trabajo de unas 10 páginas contando la bibliografía si no recuerdo mal. A los que se fueron allí con el TFG se les abrieron las puertas del cielo.


----------



## richelieu (1 Feb 2022)

Los ingenieros españoles no estaban bien formados. Se subía artificialmente la dificultad de aprobar para ejercer de filtro de entrada a las empresas industriales públicas, que eran semifuncionariales. Era eso o hacer oposiciones después, y aquí se tomó ese modelo. 
En otros paises es mas sencillo sacarse la carrera pero luego te exigen habilitaciones periodicas que son bastante dificiles de sacar.
En mi experiencia los ingenieros Paco estan amargados y son incapaces de progresar a puestos de management.


----------



## Orgelmeister (1 Feb 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Yo hice la carrera antes de los grados, en principio pensaba igual. Pero luego vas por Europa o EEUU y las carreras de ingeniería se dan con una facilidad absurda de forma que lo difícil es suspender, encima al terminar ganando el doble que en España y ya no sabe uno qué pensar.
> 
> Serían difíciles, pero esa dificultad salvo ser un filtro tampoco es que aportara gran cosa.



Mi experiencia es parecida. Yo pensaba que iba a una universidad paco hasta que compartí entorno con seres de luz de otros países sobrevalorados. Por decir algo, les sacaba un 20% de conocimiento, sin ser yo ninguna lumbrera. Tenían unos conocimientos muy prácticos y demasiado generales en otros. Les faltaba "filosofía" de los materias, que a veces es importante para saber por donde tirar.

Es solo una experiencia personal e intransferible.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Feb 2022)

richelieu dijo:


> En mi experiencia los ingenieros Paco estan amargados y son incapaces de progresar a puestos de management.



Lo que intentaba decir paginas mas atras. Con los que he dado, siempre se les ha tratado bien, porque a fin de cuentas en el cuarto de los cerebritos metes gente que hace lo que nadie mas sabe... pero es un arma de doble filo... muchos no quieren salir de su zona de comfort y la pasta donde esta es en el negocio no en los calculos.


----------



## Svl (1 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, no lo es. Con 12-13 años sabes perfectamente quien quiere estudiar y quien no. Y tienen 3 vías de las cuales los que van por medio se pueden reeenganchar. Es casi imposible equivocarse. Lo que no tiene sentido es tener a todos los chavales hasta los 16-17 años todos juntos haciendo lo mismo y adaptando el nivel al del más tonto de la clase.



Bernaldo se refiere mas bien a la Universidad y la actitud hijiputesca de ciertos profesores. Lo que dices del Instituto es totalmente cierto.

Por ejemplo Aeronauticos de la UPM con suspensos masivos en una Facultad con notas de corte de 8,5 sobre 10 pues eso es muy sospechoso. Porque en medicina con un perfil de acceso de buenas notas aprueba casi todo el mundo como cabría esperar, y en ingenierías no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Eso es falso.
> 
> Ya digo, es una salvajada... y asi estan ellos.



Precisamente por eso ellos están mejor que nosotros.


----------



## Svl (1 Feb 2022)

Vale, pues que se haga un sistema con pasarelas entre distintos itinerarios. Ahora no podrás negar que la obligatoriedad de estar todos juntitos hasta los 16 es mortal para la calidad de la educación.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Claro y si uno tiene una adolescencia jodida por lo que sea, segun tu... que ya un paria forever?.
> 
> Todos tenemos algun amigo que a los 25-30 se hace la prueba de la universidad se hace su carrera y la ejerce.



Yo tuve una adolescencia jodida por lo que ese cuento comigo no va. Y los casos anecdóticos siempre se pueden reenganchar.Lo que no tiene sentido es que todo el sistema gire entorno a esos casos anecdóticos y joda a los que sí pueden en ese momento. Cuando decidas ponerte está bien que tengas el camino abierto, pero mientras tanto deja que puedan los otros.


----------



## Pichorrica (1 Feb 2022)

Navales llegaron a regalar la matrícula de primero porque no se metía ni dios


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Feb 2022)

Vuelvo a repetir: milongas y casos anecdóticos. Llevo 20 años en la enseñanza, no me cuentes milongas. lo que veo es a chavales que quieren y pueden quedarse estancados arrastrando a los otros porque el sistema no les deja avanzar. Pues oye, si maduras con 20 te pones con 20 pero deja a los que pueden con 14 seguir adelante sin arrastrarte a ti.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (1 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo tuve una adolescencia jodida por lo que ese cuento comigo no va. Y los casos anecdóticos siempre se pueden reenganchar.Lo que no tiene sentido es que todo el sistema gire entorno a esos casos anecdóticos y joda a los que sí pueden en ese momento. Cuando decidas ponerte está bien que tengas el camino abierto, pero mientras tanto deja que puedan los otros.



Vale, correcto. Eso ya es otra cosa, yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con ir al ritmo del mas lento. Yo creci en un barrio lleno de etnianos chungo de cojones. Me "toco" en una clase de conflictivos y me ha jodido de por vida. Segmentar a la gente en funcion de lo que controla me parece bien... que le cierres todas las puertas no... y menos con 12-14 años que pasa una mosca y te disipas.


----------



## Svl (1 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Claro y si uno tiene una adolescencia jodida por lo que sea, segun tu... que ya un paria forever?.
> 
> Todos tenemos algun amigo que a los 25-30 se hace la prueba de la universidad se hace su carrera y la ejerce.



Vale es que eso está bien, dar oportunidades para reengancharse. Pero no podemos sacrificar la educación de 25 chicos que quieren estudiar por 5 revienta clases (ejem... Alumnos disruptivos en la neo lengua).

Quien no quiera estar en el Instituto que se los pongan en una clase aparte.

Porque sabes, al mundo le importa una puta mierda tus problemas. Cuando esos chicos que quieren estudiar accedan a bachillerato y vean que tienen peor nivel que los que vienen de privados o concertados a los profesores les va a dar igual. En el trabajo o la Universidad nadie te va a preguntar si vienes de un centro público con dificultades.

Ya van a ir lastrados por la carga de los disruptivos sin comerlo ni beberlo. La educación ya es en si mala, con esto todavía peor.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Feb 2022)

Solo en economia, en lo demas estan muy trastornaos, bien lo sabes... 



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Precisamente por eso ellos están mejor que nosotros.


----------



## Svl (1 Feb 2022)

Eso no es argumento. El problema está ahí. Chavales que no dejan estudiar a otros chavales. Y profesores malos cuantos hay? 2 de 10? Es mi experiencia en centros siempre públicos. Además cuantas horas lo teníamos que aguantar? 3 horas a la semana? Los disruptivos TODOS LOS DÍAS. 

Ahora disruptivos... La mitad de la clase. En un barrio obrero. Que hacemos los chavales que queremos aprender? Nos jodemos? Ahhh Pepito es que aquí somos inclusivos, igualdad de oportunidades. Eres un ejemplo para los demás (hola?). 

Al final ni los que queríamos aprender aprendíamos ni los que molestaban salieron adelante. Llegamos a bachillerato, módulos... H sorpresa!!! Los de los concertados y privados en general tenían mejor nivel. Era su ESO diferente? Si los libros eran los mismos... Ahhh que en esos centros se podía dar clase y en el mio aquello parecía el Vietcong.


----------



## Svl (1 Feb 2022)

Hay que motivar eso seguro. Pero reconoce que eso tampoco se puede hacer a costa de los demás. 

Dime como das clase en 2 de ESO a 10 alumnos que van bien, a 10 que van regular y a 10 que a duras penas saben leer y escribir. Esa es la situación. Que menos que separarlos en clases diferentes y adaptar el nivel a cada uno y de ahí a ver si puedes rescatar a los más atrasados. 

Sobretodo a los más atrasados habria que tenerlos en grupos reducidos. Pero no, todos juntos. No sé, los conocimientos se difunden mágicamente por ósmosis entre los alumnos? Ahora me entero.


----------



## DVD1975 (2 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Eso no es argumento. El problema está ahí. Chavales que no dejan estudiar a otros chavales. Y profesores malos cuantos hay? 2 de 10? Es mi experiencia en centros siempre públicos. Además cuantas horas lo teníamos que aguantar? 3 horas a la semana? Los disruptivos TODOS LOS DÍAS.
> 
> Ahora disruptivos... La mitad de la clase. En un barrio obrero. Que hacemos los chavales que queremos aprender? Nos jodemos? Ahhh Pepito es que aquí somos inclusivos, igualdad de oportunidades. Eres un ejemplo para los demás (hola?).
> 
> Al final ni los que queríamos aprender aprendíamos ni los que molestaban salieron adelante. Llegamos a bachillerato, módulos... H sorpresa!!! Los de los concertados y privados en general tenían mejor nivel. Era su ESO diferente? Si los libros eran los mismos... Ahhh que en esos centros se podía dar clase y en el mio aquello parecía el Vietcong.



Han privatizado la fp.
Se nota una fp pública y privada 
Pe en informatica en la privada te sacas certificados e idiomas en la publica ni un certificado e inglés de nivel bajo no lo siguiente.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Hay que motivar eso seguro. Pero reconoce que eso tampoco se puede hacer a costa de los demás.
> 
> Dime como das clase en 2 de ESO a 10 alumnos que van bien, a 10 que van regular y a 10 que a duras penas saben leer y escribir. Esa es la situación. Que menos que separarlos en clases diferentes y adaptar el nivel a cada uno y de ahí a ver si puedes rescatar a los más atrasados.
> 
> Sobretodo a los más atrasados habria que tenerlos en grupos reducidos. Pero no, todos juntos. No sé, los conocimientos se difunden mágicamente por ósmosis entre los alumnos? Ahora me entero.



creo que el truco sería disolver el poder de grupo entre los más atrasado para ir integrándolos, probablemente haya que partir de tratarlos por separado como dices tú pero ahí el factor grupo, si tiene una actitud negativa es muy complicado de compensar


----------



## Fra Diavolo (2 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Está hasta los webos y no llevaba ni un año:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En estos menesteres........no me creo nada de nadie. Habría que escuchar la versión de los compañeros o del jefe.
Mi experiencia es que el que más se queja es el más jeta.


Entiendo que en la universidad no sabes qué te espera. No lo sabemos nadie.
Pero la realidad es que la empresa privada en este país es dura. Seas ingeniero, tengas un trabajo no cualificado o lo que sea.
Lo que le pasa a ella le pasa a todo el mundo, no solo a los ingenieros.

Si eres titulado, vas a ejercer de ello y, lógicamente, estarás sometido a más presión (responsabilidades).
Si no quieres responsabilidades, 8h y fuera lo mejor es buscarse curro de cualquier cosa y ya está. O montártelo por tu cuenta.

Todos nos quejamos. Es normal. Pero al final es lo que hay, como se suele decir.

Hay gente que come mierda toda la vida. Otros opositan, y terminan igual de quemados. Otros se lo montan por su cuentan y también terminan quemados. Otros que se lo montan por su cuenta y viven la vida que quieren.


En mi caso arriesgué y me ha salido bien. Empecé no cobrando ni 1000 euros por más de 50 horas a la semana, durante dos años. Poco a poco me fui buscando la vida y mejoré horario y sueldo.
Me han pegado algún navajazo por la espalda, como a todos, pero vivo bien.

Mucha gente joven no sé qué espera por tener un papel en la mano que pone Graduado en Ingeniería. Ese mismo papel lo tienen tropecientos mil más.
Hay delanteros que marcan un montón de goles y cobran un huevo en primera. Y otros que no valen un duro en el equipo de su barrio.
El dinero te lo ponen en el morro cuando marcas goles, no por decir que sabes marcarlos.


----------



## davidof (7 Feb 2022)

Aqui un buen ejemplo de lo bien que ha hecho Israel limitando el número de hinjinieros ... ah no, que producen ingenieros a cholón y eso les ha convertido en uno de los paises más competitivos en alta tecnología.


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Feb 2022)

davidof dijo:


> Aqui un buen ejemplo de lo bien que ha hecho Israel limitando el número de hinjinieros ... ah no, que producen ingenieros a cholón y eso les ha convertido en uno de los paises más competitivos en alta tecnología.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934259



Producen ingenieros de calidad, aquí desde finales de los 80 producimos inútiles gracias a las políticas de que cualquier inútil se sacase un título que se bajó el nivel.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Svl (7 Feb 2022)

davidof dijo:


> Aqui un buen ejemplo de lo bien que ha hecho Israel limitando el número de hinjinieros ... ah no, que producen ingenieros a cholón y eso les ha convertido en uno de los paises más competitivos en alta tecnología.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934259





davidof dijo:


> Aqui un buen ejemplo de lo bien que ha hecho Israel limitando el número de hinjinieros ... ah no, que producen ingenieros a cholón y eso les ha convertido en uno de los paises más competitivos en alta tecnología.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934259



Joder pero es que Israel es un país soberano y con política industrial propia. Si hace falta le da ayudas directas o aranceles. Nosotros estamos en la UE, es decir a lo que diga Alemania.

Aquí sin empresas que ingenieros necesitamos? Vivimos en una economía de encefalograma plano.


----------



## davidof (7 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Joder pero es que Israel es un país soberano y con política industrial propia. Si hace falta le da ayudas directas o aranceles. Nosotros estamos en la UE, es decir a lo que diga Alemania.
> 
> Aquí sin empresas que ingenieros necesitamos? Vivimos en una economía de encefalograma plano.



Y sin ingenieros quién va a crear empresas ? Los cayetanos de turno ?


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Feb 2022)

davidof dijo:


> Y sin ingenieros quién va a crear empresas ? Los cayetanos de turno ?



Y con ingenieros que no sirven ni para estar escondidos ??? Pues casi mejor un Cayetano 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Svl (7 Feb 2022)

davidof dijo:


> Y sin ingenieros quién va a crear empresas ? Los cayetanos de turno ?



Pues que vamos a tener a un ejército de chavales frustrados e inempleables. 

Sabes, lo peor que le puedes hacer a una persona joven es hacerle perder el tiempo. Porque el tiempo no vuelve y los años comprendidos entre los 18/25 marcan la trayectoria vital de las personas. 

Con 26 ya no puedes meterte al ejército, ya te ponen pegas en la policía, en bomberos. Luego la ingeniería es de los estudios peor para opositar. Etc. Que hacemos luego con estos chicos? 

Un compañero de carrera hizo Ing. Química, luego máster en producción por la UPM, cursos de Just in ti me, 2 años en China trabajando en una fábrica (becas vie) pues se vuelve a España... Al paro. 

Y lo peor es que no lo querían en ningún lado. Ni de camarero, ni en un supermercado, ni de peon en la aceituna, ya está mayor para meterse en cualquier chiringuito estatal. Que hace ese hombre con su vida ahora? De verdad, cada día veo más casos como el suyo. 

Ha estado 1 año en paro hasta que se ha ido a Dinamarca donde ha conseguido trabajar como... Tachan! Chef de Shushi! Oye que él tan contento pero para este viaje no hacían estas alforjas. 

Para acabar así como me comentaba el otro día se mete con 18 años en el ejército o en la policía que era una de sus opciones. Pero no, niño estudia STEM que saldrás colocado!. 

España no tiene industria o al menos una que absorba a todos los egresados ni la va a tener. Porque a diferencia de Israel nuestros Cayetanos invierten su dinero en chiringuitos y en el inmobiliario, no vaya a ser que les reviente la cabeza y tengan que pelearse en europaea con Bruselas por hacer que España resalte un poco. 

Y como eso es algo que nosotros o al menos los chavales de 18 años que tienen que decidir su futuro no pueden cambiar a día de hoy estudiar una ingeniería en España es (en general) de locos.


----------



## Svl (7 Feb 2022)

davidof dijo:


> Y sin ingenieros quién va a crear empresas ? Los cayetanos de turno ?



Ahh e Israel tiene al primo de zumosol de fiel aliado. Porque no pone una fábrica de Intel en México si está al lado y tiene mano de obra barata (y cualificada) y sí en Israel? En fin. 

A nosotros nos han encomendado ser la playa de europa. Para eso necesitamos 0 ingenieros.


----------



## davidof (8 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Ahh e Israel tiene al primo de zumosol de fiel aliado. Porque no pone una fábrica de Intel en México si está al lado y tiene mano de obra barata (y cualificada) y sí en Israel? En fin.
> 
> A nosotros nos han encomendado ser la playa de europa. Para eso necesitamos 0 ingenieros.



Te recomiendo que veas el video completo.

No se de donde sacas que Mexico tiene mano de obra barata y cualificada. Además tampoco entiendo la obsesión por que sea barata, en I+D, o en alta tecnología los sueldos no son tan importantes. Por qué Google tiene su I+D en europa en Suiza y no en Murcia, donde los sueldos son la sexta parte ? Quizá el EFPL, ETH, etc... tengan algo que ver ?

Por comparar universidades:









Best Universities in Mexico in 2021-2022 | CWUR


Discover the top universities and best colleges in Mexico in 2021-2022. Explore CWUR's list of the best universities and top colleges in Mexico.




cwur.org













Best Universities in Israel in 2021-2022 | CWUR


Discover the top universities and best colleges in Israel in 2021-2022. Explore CWUR's list of the best universities and top colleges in Israel.




cwur.org


----------



## Svl (8 Feb 2022)

davidof dijo:


> Te recomiendo que veas el video completo.
> 
> No se de donde sacas que Mexico tiene mano de obra barata y cualificada. Además tampoco entiendo la obsesión por que sea barata, en I+D, o en alta tecnología los sueldos no son tan importantes. Por qué Google tiene su I+D en europa en Suiza y no en Murcia, donde los sueldos son la sexta parte ? Quizá el EFPL, ETH, etc... tengan algo que ver ?
> 
> ...



Incluso en I+d hay mano de obra 'barata'. O no @tatenen ? Cuando ASML está llena de doctorados indios y chinos porque son relativamente más baratos que los europeos o estadounidenses.

Y sí, las universidades españolas son como son. Razón de más para no estudiar ingenieria. Esto no es Zurich o Munich.


----------



## HelpAviation (8 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Pues que vamos a tener a un ejército de chavales frustrados e inempleables.
> 
> Sabes, lo peor que le puedes hacer a una persona joven es hacerle perder el tiempo. Porque el tiempo no vuelve y los años comprendidos entre los 18/25 marcan la trayectoria vital de las personas.
> 
> ...



Mi caso es un poco parecido al caso que cuentas, yo era piloto de avión comercial que me dedicaba a impartir clases en una academia de preparación para técnicos de mantenimiento de aeronaves con todo este lio del covid aunque ya se podría empezar que todo empezo mucho antes nos fuimos quedando sin alumnos hasta el punto que el ultimo alumno se apunto en marzo del años pasado, con este trabajo y dando clases particulares por la tarde sacaba 400€ para vivir en un piso compartido en Madrid mientras iba sacando dinero de los ahorros, mi vida durante 10 años consistía y consiste en ir a trabajar por la mañana y clases particulares por la tarde y los fines de semana a pasear por la calle o por un centro comercial pero sin comprar nada más que lo imprescindible para comer, yo soy una persona austera pero creo que esa situación tantos años me ha hecho que ahora tome todos mis problemas de risa, para mi ir a una cafeteria es de ricos menos mal que no tengo vicios como beber, fumar o drogas sino ya estaría viviendo directamente en la calle. LLevo desde finales de 2020 en casa de mis padres en otra ciudad de España sobreviviendo haciendo seguros con contracto de agencia donde solo cobro si vendo uno y el año pasado le di a una persona 3 clases de matemáticas. También durante la pandemia me puse a estudiar ingenieria en organización industrial en la unir. Mi futuro lo veo negro, antes no dormía pensando que iba a pasar conmigo una vez que fallezcan mis padres aún no estoy recuperado de todo ya que llevo desde los 18 años muy mal mucha anisedad, pensamientos negativos, somnolencia excesiva para escapar del mundo, pero desde hace un mes acepte que finalmente viviré en la calle o iré a dormir a un albergue municipal en el mejor de los casos y comeré en los comedores sociales.


----------



## tatenen (8 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Incluso en I+d hay mano de obra 'barata'. O no @tatenen ? Cuando ASML está llena de doctorados indios y chinos porque son relativamente más baratos que los europeos o estadounidenses.
> 
> Y sí, las universidades españolas son como son. Razón de más para no estudiar ingenieria. Esto no es Zurich o Munich.



ASML, cuando yo estaba allí que hace la tira, un 50 % de peña eran extranjeros, mogollón de de indios y chinos. ASML, que por mi se pueden ir al puto infierno, con tanto chino, hace 2 o 3 años (yo ya no estaba allí), parece que tuvo un breach importante, y varios chinos transfirieron conocimiento a sus países, eso les pasa por gilipollas y ansiosos. En teoría se supone que les pagan igual, pero los contratos se negocian, y obviamente, las condiciones son buenas para ellos también, pero les pagan la mínima, y les hacen currar como a chinos.

Por otro lado, cualquier título europedo allí es apreciado, sobre todo lso títulos de ingenierías o ciencias españoles, tienen mucho prestigio. Especialmente los postgrados. Tú en españa terminas un master con 1 paper mínimo, y un doctorado con 5, que yo sepa, pues bien, conozco a gente que ha hecho doctorados en la TU/e, que tiene muuucho prestigio, con 0 papers. En la UPM por poner un ejemplo si vas con 5 vas justo. Ya te digo yo que los holandeses eso lo saben, aun cuando vayan de putos nazis petulantes superiores.

Anécdota ASML: El sistema de inmersión, fue una puta copia del de Nikon, parece que hubo juicio por patentes y el gobierno de USA metió mano para quitarle la razón a Nikon. ahí empezó el declive de Nikon, que en aquella época tenía más mercado. No es que ASML haga máquinas mejores (ni CDU ni OV eran mejores), solo que implantaron el sistema twinscan y consiguieron mejor throughput, es decir, más productividad. Pero me consta que el twinscan fue idea de Canon, y se lo quitaron de nuevo. Por eso digo que los holandeses son la gentuza más nazi, corrputa, gitana y criminal de la UE.


----------



## ksa100 (8 Feb 2022)

Universitat de Lleida:
70 plazas anuales para entrar a cursar Ingeniería Informática 
50 plazas anuales para entrar a cursar Ingeniería Electrónica Industrial
y si miráis el resto de titulaciones son para flipar...ya puestos te regalan dobles titulaciones y todo.

En la provincia de Lérida se pueden contar con los dedos de una mano las empresas que se dedican a cualquiera de los dos sectores. Está claro que la finalidad de la universidad española es puramente endogámica, sólo sirve para mantener su propia sinecura, son una puta estafa.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Feb 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 920147



Ese meme es una puta mierda que justifica la ignorancia adulando a los nuncastudy&workers.


----------



## al loro (8 Feb 2022)

Os cuento un chiste:
Una empresa me dice "aquí no tenemos mileuristas, pagamos bien"..
Me ofrece contrato y empieza con 21K brutos anuales....    para un puesto de ingeniería (* no voy a concretar)


----------



## Pichorrica (8 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Incluso en I+d hay mano de obra 'barata'. O no @tatenen ? Cuando ASML está llena de doctorados indios y chinos porque son relativamente más baratos que los europeos o estadounidenses.
> 
> Y sí, las universidades españolas son como son. Razón de más para no estudiar ingenieria. Esto no es Zurich o Munich.



Los departamentos de i+d de las empresas españolas son putapenicas: llenas de precharos con mil titulos y 0 experiencia(me ha tocado sufrirlas), con 0 idea en lo que trabajan y en qué quieren desarrollar y que al final tiran de espionaje industrial para hacer el mismo producto que la competencia pero con colorines y purpurina.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Joder pero es que Israel es un país soberano y con política industrial propia. Si hace falta le da ayudas directas o aranceles. Nosotros estamos en la UE, es decir a lo que diga Alemania.
> 
> Aquí sin empresas que ingenieros necesitamos? Vivimos en una economía de encefalograma plano.



A ver Svl, sin querer ofender, entonces lo que habrá es que soberanizarse, no adaptarse a la servidumbre.


----------



## Svl (9 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> A ver Svl, sin querer ofender, entonces lo que habrá es que soberanizarse, no adaptarse a la servidumbre.



Por supuesto. Pero para eso lo primero que hay que hacer es señalar el problema e identificar que posibles soluciones tenemos.

Pero si le preguntas a cualquier ingeniero (en este mismo hilo lo ves) para el 90% la situación de la profesión es maravillosa y todos tienen un sueldo forocochero. Luego la realidad es que están puteadas, reciclándose a otra cosa, muchos con 50 años ya son mayores y los despiden.

No les comentes que habría que hacer cambios y poner orden en la Universidad ante la barabunda de nuevos grados, que habría que ir a la UE a hacer cambios, que las medidas liberales hay que cogerlas con pinzas... Puff cortociruitan.

Su visión es extremadamente individualista. 'Pues a mi me va bien' pues oye, genial pero esa no es la situación general de la profesión.

Tienen una idea del esfuerzo muy mal entendida. Esfuerzo como martirio. Y la soberbia. Ejjj que los demás no se han esforzado tanto como yo!!!.

Y me da rabia que estoy viendo a chicos jóvenes meterse en la rueda por los cantos de sinera de estos idiotas y luego verlos en paro o reciclándose a otra cosa con 26 años. Y un chaval de 18 años no puede cambiar esto sólo puede adaptarse a lo que hay. Y ahora mismo lo que hay es que si solo tienes tu esfuerzo personal lo único que vale estudiar del ámbito stem son sanitarias+informática-electronica.

Léete este hilo de twitter. Todo lleno de ingenieros que primero desprecian a otras profesiones y segundo no paran de decir que todos están trabajando con buenos sueldos bla bla bla.





Que hacemos con este hombre? En que mundo viven?





Pues mira Chato conozco unos cuantos en paro porque Caminos es de las carreras que más se han devaluado desde 2008. Pero puede aquí todo genial porque al chaval le va bien. No son capaces de ver más allá de sus narices.



De verdad. Ya lo dijeron más arriba. Los ingenieros tienen lo que se merecen. Hay que ser soberbio, egoista y corto de miras para teniendo la hecatombe que tenemos no se planteen mínimamente que algo hay que cambiar.

Luego te encuentras que la mayoría de sitios con un 5 pelao entras. Que abusan de becas, que muchos deben emigrar, cada año baja el % de industria en nuestro PIB.

Yo lo siento, pero he llegado a la conclusión (personal y profesional) que todo el que estudie ingenieria o sea ingeniero es sospechoso de ser mala persona. Porque otra cosa no me explico, en otras profesiones hay un mínimo de empatía y trabajo en equipo, aquí está instalado el individualismo extremo.


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Feb 2022)

Conozco 2 de civil en paro eterno. Jamás llegaron a trabajar de ingenieros.

No se de donde sale tanto civil trabajando. Si son camioneros y muchos están sin trabajo


----------



## Khmelnitsky (15 Feb 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Yo también hice esas dos asignaturas a mano con lápiz y tinta pero tienes que reconocer que hoy en día dibujar a mano sea a lápiz o con tinta no tiene ningún sentido de hecho la asignatura de dibujo técnico pasó *afortunadamente* de una asignatura de un año a un trimestre con ordenador



Si yo te contara de una hunibersidad andaluza al sur, sobre el Mediterráneo.

- Expresión Gráfica (1er año): a lápiz, papel, compás, escuadra y cartabón.
- Ingeniería Gráfica y Topografía (3er año): a lápiz, papel, compás, escuadra y cartabón. Sólo una lámina optativa en AutoCAD, sino a lápiz. 
- Diseño Asistido por Ordenador (3er año): Todo el semestre a lápiz y papel. Prácticas (papel) 20% de la nota, Examen Final (papel) 80%. Luego hay un curso de Solid Edge de 5 clases y otro de AutoCAD de igual duración. Las prácticas de esos programas no puntúan, aunque suspendes la asignatura si no las presentas. 

Eso es el Departamento de Expresión Gráfica de una hunibersidad top en Europa, illo.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Feb 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Por supuesto. Pero para eso lo primero que hay que hacer es señalar el problema e identificar que posibles soluciones tenemos.
> 
> Pero si le preguntas a cualquier ingeniero (en este mismo hilo lo ves) para el 90% la situación de la profesión es maravillosa y todos tienen un sueldo forocochero. Luego la realidad es que están puteadas, reciclándose a otra cosa, muchos con 50 años ya son mayores y los despiden.
> 
> ...



Bueno, tú has salido con el tema del principal defecto que tenemos los Españoles, que no es la envidia como dicen algunos, sino el personalismo. Eso no lo discuto, existe eso, mezclado con mucha vanidad y peliculerismo.

Lo que yo digo es otra cosa. La idea de que el problema se alivia asumiendo que no damos para más económicamente y que, por tanto, hay que cerrar el grifo por el lado de la "producción" de ingenieros me suena a pobrismo. Las oleadas de gente a uno u otro estudio/profesión se van ajustando al prueba-error de los que les preceden. Los chavales tienen hermanos o primos mayores, vecinos, etc, y se van basando en las experiencias y apariencias de otros. Ahí es donde entra en juego el personalismo y peliculerismo seudohidalgo de que hay mucho cuentacuentos intentando dar a entender a su entorno que es un supertriunfador ventealemaniapepe... pero eso ya ya en lo que otrora se llamaban los "defectos de la raza" (entendida esta palabra en el sentido de "gente").

Creo que del otro foro sabrás. Estoy fuera, aunque ahora más bien con una patá acá y otra allá, por mi forma de ser/pensar jamás animé a los chavales que me preguntaban a hacer lo mismo. Yo solo, cuando ya me los he encontrado en el país, pues si he podido les he echado la mano que he podido, pero jamás fomentado pajaritos en la cabeza del personal. Vamos, que ni me planteo mirar ese tuiter, porque me lo conozco de memoria el pavoneo ese vacuo.


----------



## capitan anchoa (16 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Tema interesante y complejísimo.
> 
> Las ingenierías antiguas, tristemente famosas por su dureza artificial, efectivamente eran un auténtico timo porque el docente daba prestigio a su asignatura elevando insensatamente la dificultad de los contenidos. Esto provocaba, además de un alto fracaso académico, la pérdida de la transmisión del conocimiento porque el estudiante se especializaba básicamente en reventar exámenes. Y no solo eso, sino que aparecía el arquetipo de estudiante-monje, desconectado del mundo, pero que se dedicaba a estudiar como si fuera un opositor profesional.
> 
> ...



Te doy toda la razón del mundo pero en lo que no coincido es el que esto sea producto de la mentalidad socialista, esto viene de muchos años atrás, diría yo que del franquismo o hasta antes, hasta en los finales 60 y principios de los 70 se empezó a "bajar" el nivel para hacer el bachillerato más asequible a todo el mundo, demoliendo el bachillerato elemental y dando paso al BUP y COU.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Feb 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Da igual la larga que la corta que el grado. Lo importante es hacerla y pirarse de este estercolero, o serás el último de la fila durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> Por cierto, un informático NO ES UN INGENIERO. Yo ahí lo dejo...En España lo que hay es computer scientists. Un ingeniero informático sería el que diseña y contruye el hardware.









Cada vez que leo la palabra ingeniero en un hilo entro y esta lleno de informaticos que no se que coño tiene que ver con la ingenieria.

Les pusieron el apellido "hinginiero" para que dejasen de ser unos llorones con el nombre "informatico" que describe perfectamente su profesion.


----------



## Karlos Smith (16 Feb 2022)

Tuttle dijo:


> En España no se diseña ni construye hardware así que tanto da. Ingeniero Informático aquí es el que sabe resetear el router.



Que es lo que te hace el del cable del internec.


----------



## skan (16 Feb 2022)

Mucho ingenieros y científicos españoles han triunfado en el extranjero, por lo que el problema no son los ingenieros sino los políticos y el populacho de aquí.

Por ejemplo los principales proyectos de computación cuántica del mundo (IBM, Microsoft, Google...) tienen entre sus directores de proyectos a españoles. Y lo mismo sucede con otros campos punteros como la manipulación genética, nanotecnología,... incluso los médicos españoles son contratados en todo el mundo, se les considera muy buenos.


----------



## davidof (16 Feb 2022)

skan dijo:


> Mucho ingenieros y científicos españoles han triunfado en el extranjero, por lo que el problema no son los ingenieros sino los políticos y el populacho de aquí.
> 
> Por ejemplo los principales proyectos de computación cuántica del mundo (IBM, Microsoft, Google...) tienen entre sus directores de proyectos a españoles. Y lo mismo sucede con otros campos punteros como la manipulación genética, nanotecnología,... incluso los médicos españoles son contratados en todo el mundo, se les considera muy buenos.



Eso se aplica a cualquier país, o acaso no crees que hay buenos medicos e ingenieros en Iran, Turquía o Nigeria triunfando en Estados Unidos ?
Y sí, parte del problema son los ingenieros, concretamente los marqueses del departamento que pueblan las universidades pero no han publicado un paper en una revista decente en su vida.


----------



## HelpAviation (25 Mar 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Yo soy profesor en una escuela de ingenieros. En el pasado, he sido profesor o estudiante en varias universidades europeas de prestigio. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que ahora mismo es mucho mas fácil sacarse la carrera que hace años. Ahora bien, no creo que eso sea algo malo. De hecho, yo suelo tener un alto porcentaje de aprobados entre mis alumnos. ¿En qué me baso?
> 
> 1- Todos mis alumnos de master están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. De hecho, a veces tenemos problemas para encontrar alumnos que trabajen en proyectos de investigación a pesar de poder compaginarlo con el master y ofrecer sueldos dignos. Algunos se van al extranjero a trabajar pero porque ganan mas del doble, no porque no puedan trabajar en España. Si solo aprobaramos a la mitad de los alumnos que se titulan actualmente (como pasaría si hubiera la exigencia de hace años), habría deficit de ingenieros en España.
> 
> ...



yo estoy estudiando ingenieria en organizacion industrial en la UNIR. ¿Qué opinión tienes de ella?

Un saludo


joser_jr dijo:


> Yo soy profesor en una escuela de ingenieros. En el pasado, he sido profesor o estudiante en varias universidades europeas de prestigio. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que ahora mismo es mucho mas fácil sacarse la carrera que hace años. Ahora bien, no creo que eso sea algo malo. De hecho, yo suelo tener un alto porcentaje de aprobados entre mis alumnos. ¿En qué me baso?
> 
> 1- Todos mis alumnos de master están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. De hecho, a veces tenemos problemas para encontrar alumnos que trabajen en proyectos de investigación a pesar de poder compaginarlo con el master y ofrecer sueldos dignos. Algunos se van al extranjero a trabajar pero porque ganan mas del doble, no porque no puedan trabajar en España. Si solo aprobaramos a la mitad de los alumnos que se titulan actualmente (como pasaría si hubiera la exigencia de hace años), habría deficit de ingenieros en España.
> 
> ...



yo estoy estudiando ingeniería en organización industrial en la UNIR. ¿Qué opinión tienes de ella?

Un saludo


----------



## Lounge Bar (25 Mar 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> yo estoy estudiando ingenieria en organizacion industrial en la UNIR. ¿Qué opinión tienes de ella?
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> ...



Esa ingenieria tiene atribuciones y competencias? Me refiero a que si puedes firmar algo?


----------



## Papo de luz (25 Mar 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Esa ingenieria tiene atribuciones y competencias? Me refiero a que si puedes firmar algo?



Tanto importa que tenga atribuciones? Ninguno de los ingenieros industriales que conozco ha firmado nunca ningún proyecto.


----------



## Lounge Bar (25 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Tanto importa que tenga atribuciones? Ninguno de los ingenieros industriales que conozco ha firmado nunca ningún proyecto.



Y boletines tampoco han firmado? No sé, era por saber.


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Mar 2022)

skan dijo:


> Mucho ingenieros y científicos españoles han triunfado en el extranjero, por lo que el problema no son los ingenieros sino los políticos y el populacho de aquí.
> 
> Por ejemplo los principales proyectos de computación cuántica del mundo (IBM, Microsoft, Google...) tienen entre sus directores de proyectos a españoles. Y lo mismo sucede con otros campos punteros como la manipulación genética, nanotecnología,... incluso los médicos españoles son contratados en todo el mundo, se les considera muy buenos.



Algun caso habrá no lo dudo pero eso de que los Españoles en general son muy buenos, no te lo crees ni tú


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Mar 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> creo que el truco sería disolver el poder de grupo entre los más atrasado para ir integrándolos, probablemente haya que partir de tratarlos por separado como dices tú pero ahí el factor grupo, si tiene una actitud negativa es muy complicado de compensar



iscrepo, lo mejor es detectar al lider y un viernes a últimahora expulsarlo del colegio, el lunes el grupo está desorientado y en ese momento se le ataca mediante una dispersión, a ser posible en diferentes clases


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Tanto importa que tenga atribuciones? Ninguno de los ingenieros industriales que conozco ha firmado nunca ningún proyecto.



Conozco mas la situacion inversa un ingeniero pagado un poquito por encima de lo normal con varios FP2 proyectando y el firmando.
Eso si que es la muerte en vida... para el titulado claro.


----------



## Leunam (25 Mar 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> yo estoy estudiando ingeniería en organización industrial en la UNIR. ¿Qué opinión tienes de ella?
> 
> Un saludo



De las ingenierías en la unir no puedo hablar, pero os pongo mi caso personal por si aclara algo hacia dónde nos dirigen. 

_Contexto, saqué una ingeniería en la politécnica de Madrid que empecé en el año 89 (viejuno que soy), todas eran 6 cursos más trabajo fin de carrera  lo normal en aquella época (nada de elitismos), y currando a jornada completa desde 3º curso, también normal para el que tenía la suerte de encontrarlo  (y la desgracia de necesitar la pasta )._

Hace un par de años por azares de la vida, mi mujer y yo empezamos *magisterio en la unir*, sólo hicimos el primer semestre y lo dejamos  *Nuestras notas oscilaron en un rango entre 7,5 y 9,5  dedicando un rato a la semana a los trabajos, y estudiando una semana antes de los exámenes*, que se hacen todos seguidos en algunas de las sedes que designan (nosotros en un hotel en Madrid).

_Seguimos con el contexto, en mis tiempos universitarios sacaba suspensos, suficientes (muchos), bienes (muchos), algún notable y esporádicamente algún sobresaliente despistado (muy pocos). Eso con muchas horas de estudio y muchos temas que de entrada no entendía ni a la de tres._

En magisterio en la unir te dan décimas/puntos (con un tope máximo)

*Por asistir a clase* (con que tengas conectado el móvil sin hacerle caso, ya sumas la décima ).
*Por hacer trabajos* (comentarios de un *máximo de 2 o 3 páginas*, que encuentras hechos de años anteriores en los grupos "espontáneos" de facebook organizados por asignaturas )
*Por rellenar un cuestionario* de preguntas de cada tema (descubrimos que sólo con entrar, grabar y salir ya te da la décima, sin responder las preguntas )
Con eso puedes logras el 40% de la nota (con margen por arriba, es decir, si sumas todo podrías tener más puntos, pero no contabilizan más del 40%, así que si te saltas algún trabajo, sigues pudiendo llegar al tope del 40% con que hagas otro). Luego debes aprobar el examen, para que hagan media con los trabajos.

Con esa semana de estudio previa a los exámenes (ojo, levantándonos a las 10h, estudiando hasta la comida, y luego otro rato por la tarde, relajado el tema como veis) sacamos siempre entre notables y sobresalientes 

En una ocasión en esos grupos de "intercambio de conocimiento" de cada asignatura, alguien se le ocurrió decir algo como que "_en las carreras de verdad, porque ésta ya sabemos qué es..."_. Ya os podéis imaginar la respuesta de la mayoría, que evidentemente (pobriños ellos) no han conocido otra cosa que ese esperpento de carrera. Bonitos adjetivos del tipo clasistas, racistas, engreídos, gentes saliendo de esos grupos por no querer compartir espacio con tamaños engendros... unas risas, os hubiera encantado verlo (nutrición máxima como aquí se dice... advierto al lector que haya llegado hasta aquí, que *no fui yo el que tiró la primera piedra*, aunque confieso que algún guijarro lancé )

Otro bonito lance fue cuando a mitad de cuatrimestre un curso o dos por encima empezaron a protestar porque el temario de matemáticas era mayor y más difícil que el que luego ellos iban a impartir en sus clases a los niños  hubo tímidas reacciones rápida y diligentemente sofocadas por el "bien común". Lo bonito llegó cuando el los exámenes correspondientes se calzaron a muchos (no recuerdo la proporción) porque (cosa previsible) cayeron esos temas "tan difíciles".

Mi sorpresa (y me encantó que el mundo tuviera capacidad de sorprenderme a mis más de 50 que me creía de vuelta de todo) es que se organizaron y *enviaron un escrito al rector exigiendo la anulación del examen por considerar que pedían un nivel superior al que como profesores ellos debían tener... *

_Más contexto, me imagino en mis tiempos teniendo la osadía de poner por escrito al rector de la politécnica con nuestros nombres, que anularan un examen por ser de un nivel mayor que el que nosotros considerábamos 
Recuerdo un exámen en concreto de mi carrera, que se hacía entre dos, y dejaban llevar todo el material que quisieras (libros, apuntes, etc.) Total, daba igual...  _

Lo dicho, una pena el camino por el que nos pastorean, hay un hilo de randiano referido al colegio, que trata la cuestión.





__





Tristísimas reflexiones sobre LIBRO TEXTO de Literatura para niños de 12 años del AÑO 1973.HOY sería


Este hilo trata sobre lo que ha hecho la castuza del R78 con la educación y la Cultura de los españoles. No es agradable. Al final del post pongo vídeo de Trevijano que les explicará el por qué del despeñamiento del nivel educativo y cultural en España. Hete aquí que en una de mis razzias...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lounge Bar (25 Mar 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> De las ingenierías en la unir no puedo hablar, pero os pongo mi caso personal por si aclara algo hacia dónde nos dirigen.
> 
> _Contexto, saqué una ingeniería en la politécnica de Madrid que empecé en el año 89 (viejuno que soy), todas eran 6 cursos más trabajo fin de carrera  lo normal en aquella época (nada de elitismos), y currando a jornada completa desde 3º curso, también normal para el que tenía la suerte de encontrarlo  (y la desgracia de necesitar la pasta )._
> 
> ...



Si lo puedes decir, cuanto pagaste por ese semestre en la unir? Por saber a cuanto sale el curso en esas universidades.


----------



## Leunam (25 Mar 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Si lo puedes decir, cuanto pagaste por ese semestre en la unir? Por saber a cuanto sale el curso en esas universidades.



Tras el aviso/disclaimer del mensaje anterior (si quiere un título de esa universidad, allá ustec) me flojea la memoria, pero creo recordar que un curso completo eran unos 3.000 merkels, que se pueden rebajar sustancialmente a nada que sea ustec espabilado (cosa que no dudo foreando en burbuja... )

Pista, esos valedores del obrero de a pie que son los sindicatos marisqueros, son sus hamijos... que la falta de "antiguedad en sus filas" no suponga un obstáculo para ustec, hablando se entiende la gente, y más cuando de afiliados y cuotas se trata


----------



## HelpAviation (25 Mar 2022)

yo allí estudio ingeniería en organización industrial.


----------



## Leunam (25 Mar 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> De las ingenierías en la unir no puedo hablar, pero os pongo mi caso personal por si aclara algo hacia dónde nos dirigen.
> 
> _Contexto, saqué una ingeniería en la politécnica de Madrid que empecé en el año 89 (viejuno que soy), todas eran 6 cursos más trabajo fin de carrera  lo normal en aquella época (nada de elitismos), y currando a jornada completa desde 3º curso, también normal para el que tenía la suerte de encontrarlo  (y la desgracia de necesitar la pasta )._
> 
> ...



También recuerdo que abren foros en su plataforma por cada asignatura en los que si participas (foreas) arañas otras decimillas, el sueño de cualquier burbujo 

En su web aparecen esos métodos de evaluación, que se complementa con lo que os he escrito (la puntuación de cada apartado, al menos en sus estudios de magisterio.









Metodología del Grado en Ingeniería en Organización Industrial Online | UNIR


Encuentra la metodología ideal para compatibilizar tus estudios online con tu vida con el Grado en Ingeniería en Organización Industrial online de UNIR. ¡Infórmate!




www.unir.net





*



Sistema de evaluación

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> Para conocer el nivel de logro de los objetivos generales y específicos definidos en el máster online es necesario evaluar las competencias adquiridas durante el estudio del mismo.
> 
> La evaluación del aprendizaje se efectúa teniendo en cuenta la calificación obtenida en los siguientes puntos:
> 
> ...


----------



## Karlos Smith (2 Abr 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> yo allí estudio ingeniería en organización industrial.



Esa era la especialidad que cogian los que llevaban 6 años para acabar los 3 comunes a tope de asignaturas tecnicas para no morir en el intento.


----------



## DVD1975 (2 Abr 2022)

Lo de las privadas es como todo.
Pe estoy haciendo un curso de management en una privada pagado por mi empresa actual 
Los perfiles de los estudiantes son variados.
Gente que le importa una mierda aprender solo quieren el título pq lo quieren para ascender sobre todo se da en funcis en la empresa privada como se molestan más.
Gente que te pide los trabajos?.Concretamente varios sudamericanos no sé si en sus países se prima la excelencia pero no sé cortan un pelo quieren directamente q les pases los trabajos y las preguntas de exámenes anteriores.Mas de una digo una mujer ha conseguido con su carácter meloso que un gilipollas español le pase todo y luego han quedado como gilipollas delante de los profes 
Una se jactaba de hacer aprobado el examen sin tener ni puta idea.
En mi caso pregunto le echo horas intento aprender lo máximo y hago trabajos de calidad.
Más de uno me ha preguntado qué hago trabajos raros q para q me esfuerzo sino me va servir de nada etc


----------



## Lounge Bar (2 Abr 2022)

Que tal es ingeniería en organización industrial? Tiene competencias? Da acceso a profesiones reguladas?


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Abr 2022)

Los master son mas relajados, al menos los de un año.


----------



## Salchichonio (2 Abr 2022)

Ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Abr 2022)

Lo he dicho varias veces en el hilo pero nadie sabe lo que es sacarse una tecnica por la UNED. Eso ya es nivel muy muy hardcore.


----------



## cnk57 (2 Abr 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...












El Gobierno aprueba el nuevo currículo de ESO, que deja en manos de los docentes la promoción del alumno


El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado este martes el Real Decreto por el que se establece la ordenación y las...




www.europapress.es


----------



## cnk57 (2 Abr 2022)

David_ dijo:


> Los que estudiarais una sabéis lo que era aquello. Y ahora ves a cualquier analfabeto funcional que dice que tiene el grado de no sé qué mierda y que se va a hacer un máster de no sé qué sandez aplicada y ya es como si fuera ingeniero.
> 
> Hablo de auténtico retrasado mental que en los 90 no es que no hubiera durado dos días en la carrera, es que no se hubiera atrevido a matricularse.
> 
> ...





*Claves del nuevo currículo de la ESO: nuevas asignaturas y sin límites de suspensos para aprobar*
El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado el nuevo real decreto para la reforma en la Educación Secundaria Obligatoria que detalla qué se enseña y cómo a los alumnos de entre 12 y 16 años de toda España.











Claves del nuevo currículo de la ESO: nuevas asignaturas y sin límites de suspensos para aprobar


El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado el nuevo real decreto para la reforma en la Educación Secundaria Obligatoria




www.lasexta.com


----------



## cnk57 (2 Abr 2022)

*
La de la motivación es una de las falacias que más daño ha hecho a la educación en nuestro país.* La tienen ya asumida los padres, que critican a veces a los profesores por no motivar a sus niños, y también los alumnos, a quienes se les oye decir en ocasiones, con el mayor desparpajo, que no se sienten motivados. 

Oye, le dije un día a una de estas lumbreras, *cuando vuelves a casa del instituto, siempre te encuentras la comida preparada. Y esto ¿sucede todos los días, o solo cuando tu madre se encuentra motivada para preparártela?* Por supuesto me contestó que la situación no era la misma. Lo más grave es que conozco a más de un profesor que daría la razón al estudiante. 

Cuando oigo hablar de motivación me acuerdo del viejo chiste de aquél que llama a una puerta:

-¿Es el club de los vagos? 
-Sí, señor 
-Pues que me entren 

*Cuando un muchacho tiene demasiado creído lo de la motivación, llega al aula con una actitud tan pasiva como la del vago del chiste: “A mí que me motiven”. *

Es difícil que este muchacho llegue a ser un hombre con iniciativa y un ciudadano responsable. Pero los chicos no pueden ir motivados al instituto, y la razón es muy sencilla: *un centro de enseñanza no es un circo*

Ricardo Moreno Castillo


----------



## cnk57 (2 Abr 2022)

¿Y los padres? ¿No tienen la obligación de motivar a sus hijos?


----------



## Honkytonk Man (2 Abr 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Que tal es ingeniería en organización industrial? Tiene competencias? Da acceso a profesiones reguladas?



Mal. No. No.


----------



## pacomer (2 Abr 2022)

skan dijo:


> Mucho ingenieros y científicos españoles han triunfado en el extranjero, por lo que el problema no son los ingenieros sino los políticos y el populacho de aquí.
> 
> Por ejemplo los principales proyectos de computación cuántica del mundo (IBM, Microsoft, Google...) tienen entre sus directores de proyectos a españoles. Y lo mismo sucede con otros campos punteros como la manipulación genética, nanotecnología,... incluso los médicos españoles son contratados en todo el mundo, se les considera muy buenos.



En isPain el que sabe de verdad y va de profesional serio es el enemigo nùmero 1 del un Régimen montado en torno a lo contrario: corrupción y la mediocridad más obscena. Sólo hace falta ver el deplorable nivel de los políticos ispainoles.

Si un ispainol con algo de talento quiere sobrevivir sin que lo machaquen y acaben con él debe largarse de isPain y dejar lugar para moronegros , caraduras, vagos y paguiteros que es lo que el Régimen quiere tener.
Al paso que va isPAIN el poder terminará por prohibir la enseñanza de las matemáticas y ciencias duras por considerarlas fachas, machirulas y carentes de perspectiva de género.
Hay que ser bien gilipollas para estudiar ingenierias/ciencias serias en un país de charlatanes y cuñados necios en el poder como isPain.


----------



## cnk57 (2 Abr 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> En isPain el que sabe de verdad y va de profesional serio es el enemigo nùmero 1 del un Régimen montado en torno a lo contrario: corrupción y la mediocridad más obscena. Sólo hace falta ver el deplorable nivel de los políticos ispainoles.
> 
> Si un ispainol con algo de talento quiere sobrevivir sin que lo machaquen y acaben con él debe largarse de isPain y dejar lugar para moronegros , caraduras, vagos y paguiteros que es lo que el Régimen quiere tener.
> Al paso que va isPAIN el poder terminará por prohibir la enseñanza de las matemáticas y ciencias duras por considerarlas fachas, machirulas y carentes de perspectiva de género.
> Hay que ser bien gilipollas para estudiar ingenierias/ciencias serias en un país de charlatanes y cuñados necios en el poder como isPain.




* La tolerancia llegará a tal nivel que las personas inteligentes tendrán prohibido pensar para no ofender a los imbéciles*


----------



## Gubelkian (2 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> En España el que es un tornillo cuadrado... lo tiene muy jodido... porque si no entra en el agujero redondo comun..... va a entrar a martillazos, le guste o no.... o eso... o se pira.



La única salida para los que se salen de la Norma en España es la administración pública en sus diferentes formas.

Es el sitio donde un tornillo cuadrado puede vivir a sus anchas sabiendo que mole van a tocar los cojones nunca más y donde además puede hacer carrera sin cortapisas


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Abr 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> La única salida para los que se salen de la Norma en España es la administración pública en sus diferentes formas.
> 
> Es el sitio donde un tornillo cuadrado puede vivir a sus anchas sabiendo que mole van a tocar los cojones nunca más y donde además puede hacer carrera sin cortapisas



No me refiero a ese tipo de tornillo cuadrado. De hecho ese sea el redondo, mas acomodaticio de todos.


----------



## Gubelkian (3 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No me refiero a ese tipo de tornillo cuadrado. De hecho ese sea el redondo, mas acomodaticio de todos.



No, es que además de ser tornillo cuadrado, hay que tener un poco de cerebro.

Es algo muy sencillo: “soy un tornillo cuadrado que no encaja en ningún sitio en España. ¿Dónde me sería posible prosperar o subsistir sin demasiados problemas? ¿Dónde importa tres cojones que no le rías las gracias al jefe, que no tengas hijos, que vistas como Tino Casal, que tengas una carrera profesional con más vueltas raras que un tiovivo, que te puedas pillar una excedencia durante unos años para estudiar reflexologia podal o ir por toda Europa a visitar campamentos de legiones romanas y volver como si nada hubiese pasado? ¿Dónde no te llamarán a casa por temas de trabajo después de cumplir el horario porque no tienen ni tu teléfono? ¿Dónde dormirás como un bebé (sin gases) porque sabes que tienes el sueldo y el curro garantizado hasta la jubilació? ¿Dónde tendrás las tardes libres para hacer lo que te gusta o lo que te salga de los huevos mientras los demás hacen sus horas de por la tarde?”

Exacto: La Administración Pública. Ese es el destino idóneo para el tornillo cuadrado no rico en España.

La gente no lo comprende pero, paradójicamente, el entorno más reglamentado del país es el que concede más libertad y oportunidades.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues yo conozco a algún ingeniero de 50 y tantos y no le veo tan brillante. Vago de cojones y de idea no tanta. Depende luego donde trabajes y lo que hagas. Lo que estudias se te olvida y los trabajos que hay en España no son para ingenieros de verdad salvo 4 cosas. Ser brillante en unos estudios no te asegura nada.



Son tan competentes los ingenieros boomers y de la generación X que dos de ellos han sido incapaces de formatearme y recuperarme la información de un disco duro externo roto. He tenido que hacerlo yo por mi propia cuenta y riesgo, sin tener ni puta idea. Y lo logré.

Inútiles de mierda. Gentuza incompetente y vaga con el título comprado en este país han existido siempre, no sólo ahora. Hijos de que ahora tienen 50-60 años con los títulos de informática, medicina o física comprados hace 30-40 años conozco yo, conoce una amiga mía y hasta mi suegro, que le tocó un médico anciano que le dijo que él no había estudiado nada sino que el padre rico le compró el título


----------

